# What do you do for a living?



## OK_MTBer (Sep 28, 2011)

What industry and department do you work in? Just curious if there are any trends/correlations here between cyclist and jobs...

I work as a data systems analyst in the electric utilities industry.


----------



## desrcr (Feb 8, 2004)

Residentail construction/remodeling
All departments Small business owner
low pay, long hours who could ask for more.


----------



## dirty_sohc (Jul 2, 2011)

I was medically discharged from the Army after 11 years, now a full time student studying Mechanical Engineering, Machine Tool Technology and Welding Technology. Figured I would have decent options after graduation. Hopefully.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm a chiropractor. 
Self employed so I have to ride a little more cautiously than I'd like at times.


----------



## OldMTBfreak (Apr 8, 2006)

I'm a bum, live on the government tit. I like to ride bikes though. So, I try to ride 4-5 times a week. Mountain biking for fun, road riding for the Zen.


----------



## jacklikesbeans (Feb 18, 2011)

I am a youth minister 
I get to leave the office and bring students mountain biking and it's all part of the gig!


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Same thing i did last time one of these threads was made a few weeks ago.


----------



## AuroraYouthOptions (Nov 3, 2011)

I work for a mentoring program in Aurora--actually hoping to get more mentors-especially bike riders!


----------



## B1KER (Jul 19, 2006)

I.t.


----------



## GoingOffRoading (Oct 16, 2011)

desrcr said:


> Residentail construction/remodeling


Nice...

I do sales to contractors/developers at Build.com (we sell plumbing, lighting, hardware, etc)


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Screen printer. I put designs on t-shirts with ink.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Haha!! Great question. I'm an electrical engineer working at an astronomical observatory. I take trips every year and travel with a group. We have a, chemical engineer, mechanical engineer, EMT person, food packaging engineer, parks and recs (retired), crane operator, intimate apparel mail order business, sys-admin, astronomer, cop, FBI agents........I know there are more but that's what comes to mind right now.


----------



## msimmons (Jun 14, 2007)

Vice-President/partner of an aeospace engineering firm.


----------



## hydrogeek (Feb 20, 2006)

Civil Engineer - Stream and Habitat Restoration and Stormwater Engineering. I ride with a number of Water Resource and Geotechnical Engineers too.


----------



## mtbfyrefyter (Oct 11, 2011)

I enjoy earning top dollars as a professional procrastinator! Then I make suggestions and advise other procrastinators on how to do their job better and while improving their overall efficiency, all in the name of procrastination. Then I go MTB riding...


----------



## GPRider08 (Aug 22, 2008)

Commercial lender for a large bank. And before anyone says it, there are actually some good banks out there. We didn't get involved in the crap that resulted in the residential crisis, even though people tried to pressure us to do so. I'm damn proud of this place, actually.


----------



## 2wheelsnotfour (Aug 18, 2010)

I think you're going to find a lot of diversity in career and age here which is pretty cool. As for me, I work as a data network engineer in the healthcare industry.


----------



## Pain Freak (Dec 31, 2003)

If I told you, I'd have to kill you.....


----------



## Metalhack (Aug 13, 2011)

Firefighter....


----------



## pinerider (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm an overpaid, lazy, whiny, entitled, white-biased, over compensated, public coffer draining, 3-month-vacation-enjoying, public high school teacher who's constantly begging the taxpayers for more money that's not the least bit necessary.


----------



## SD853 (Dec 28, 2008)

Automotive collision repair, 30 plus years


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

I am the 1%.


----------



## RollingWanderer (Jul 23, 2007)

Medical Physicist. I work in the health care industry, cancer treatment to be more specific.

-RW


----------



## scorchedearth (Aug 30, 2011)

I work in the intellectual property business, marketing software to lawyers.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

sml family owned nurse staffing business by day
ronin by night


----------



## 930 (Feb 8, 2011)

Professional babysitter. Consulting industry.


----------



## Boylerules (Jul 30, 2009)

Industrial Engineer at a large aerospace manufacturer


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

I work too much and don't get paid enough for it.

Job 1.) Customer Support for VIO inc. Perhaps some of you have used the POV camera's on your rides?
Job 2.) Laptop Repair Tech/General Tech for Northern Michigan University
Job 3.) PC Support Technician at 906 technologies
Job 4.) School

over 50 hours a week ftw!

I like what I do and the people I work with, which is really the only things keeping me there, making a living on $8-$9 an hour isn't easy. Not easy to find work either. It ain't easy, but I could be doing worse, like being un-employed. (but sometimes I hear that pays more than being responsible, lol) Maybe if this shitstorm economy works itself out I'll land something that pays more. Time will tell.


----------



## OK_MTBer (Sep 28, 2011)

hydrogeek said:


> Civil Engineer - Stream and Habitat Restoration and Stormwater Engineering. I ride with a number of Water Resource and Geotechnical Engineers too.


Wow, you're living the dream.


----------



## sayzawn (Jul 15, 2011)

Courier


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

Self employed after 17 years on trading floors. We provide analytic services to institutional investors and securitization outfits. Oh yeah, I also have a small business as professional sports photographer. Not much money there but its something I do love.


----------



## HELLBELLY (Jan 16, 2004)

*Fix Choppers*

*Dentist of 17+ years. Hence my tagline.*:devil:


----------



## Blue Bye (Mar 17, 2011)

Primary business - manage a small consulting firm which caters to the homebuilding industry. Also manage a few other small businesses.

All in the interest of having enough time and making enough money to do the thing that makes me the happiest - mountain biking :thumbsup:


----------



## nickav21 (Dec 25, 2009)

Software developer. Anything with Arkansas.gov in the URL was developed by my company


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Production Manager putting together concert tours. Last one for Prince, before that a list as long as yer arm for 35 + years.


----------



## tyrone.minton (Feb 15, 2010)

Armor Engineer (land, air, sea, and personnel), trying my hardest to keep our fighting men and women as safe as they can possibly be!


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

Marketing and customer service for Ergon USA as well as team manager for Topeak-Ergon USA.


----------



## 2wheelsnotfour (Aug 18, 2010)

RollingWanderer said:


> Medical Physicist. I work in the health care industry, cancer treatment to be more specific.
> 
> -RW


RAD/ONC department? Those linear accelerators are fascinating.


----------



## aeros (Aug 14, 2011)

Blood Banker


----------



## RollingWanderer (Jul 23, 2007)

2wheelsnotfour said:


> RAD/ONC department? Those linear accelerators are fascinating.


You got it. I work in the Radiation Oncology departments for a couple of hospitals in central MO. Linear accelerators are very cool machines! I really enjoy getting to work on high-end, high-dollar pieces of equipment.


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm an Emergency Physician. I went to medical school later in life and was a Structural Engineer before that. I was a Marine Infantryman for seven years back in the early eighties.

My career cost me everything. Marriage, money, savings...but I can afford to get nice bikes so that's the only silver lining.

I work nights, ride almost every day.

Other Things About Me:

1. I am part of the one percent. Screw it. I worked for it. I didn't major in Womyn's Studies.

2. I'm looking for a girlfriend. I'd like to find one who rides mountain bikes but since there are no female moutain bikers saying "I'd like to find a girl who rides mountain bikes" is like saying "I'd like to meet Bigfoot and ride a unicorn. And please, do not post those oh-so-obvioulsy photo-shopped pictures of women riding mountain bikes.


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

pinerider said:


> I'm an overpaid, lazy, whiny, entitled, white-biased, over compensated, public coffer draining, 3-month-vacation-enjoying, public high school teacher who's constantly begging the taxpayers for more money that's not the least bit necessary.


I'd love to be a teacher only because I bet you get to ride a lot in the summer!


----------



## DrQ (Feb 12, 2008)

Radiology resident


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

Documentary filmmaker and "sustainability" consultant. Mucho trabajo, no dinero... But the hours and travel are awesome!


----------



## kinsler (Sep 13, 2011)

Orthopaedic surgeon.... ride fast and take risks!


----------



## desrcr (Feb 8, 2004)

pinerider said:


> I'm an overpaid, lazy, whiny, entitled, white-biased, over compensated, public coffer draining, 3-month-vacation-enjoying, public high school teacher who's constantly begging the taxpayers for more money that's not the least bit necessary.


I ride with a few like you hahaha


----------



## ARCHAIC (Jun 4, 2011)

Man, I suck... I work for a doctor.

Too bad is Dr. Pepper


----------



## murd (Oct 30, 2008)

Arborist


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

27 years with Dresser, now GE. My title say's engineering lab tech. Through testing I tell ME's what they did wrong.


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

kinsler said:


> Orthopaedic surgeon.... ride fast and take risks!


Attorney ... for the times when you realize that riding fast, taking risks, and having to visit this guy as a result wasn't your fault, but rather was the fault of the trail builder, bike mfgr, land owner, etc. 

(just kidding -- I do commercial litigation, not PI work...)

Incidentially, I'm surprised I'm the first attorney who has chimed in. There are a number of 'us' regularly on RBR.


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

If I told you, I'd have to kill myself...


----------



## Pipe-Dreams (Oct 1, 2011)

Sales manager of an automotive speed shop. I also try to sell marketing on the side and serve as President of my local Tea Party. With three small kids and a wife I do my best to find any time to ride at all.


----------



## CE12 (Jun 3, 2009)

tyrone.minton said:


> Armor Engineer (land, air, sea, and personnel), trying my hardest to keep our fighting men and women as safe as they can possibly be!


Thank You!


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I own a small orthopedic implant distributorship and sell replacement joints(see avatar) and other titanium goodies. The large corporations are my competition, and I'd make alot more money working for them, but I'd lose _alot_ of riding time. Ride hard and take risks!


----------



## phxKokopelli (Aug 17, 2010)

I build dog houses.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

Incidentially, I'm surprised I'm the first attorney who has chimed in. There are a number of 'us' regularly on RBR.[/QUOTE]

my attorney buddy says it's because there's no money in trees and dirt. rbr makes sense.:thumbsup:


----------



## mantasm (May 12, 2011)

Programmer / Software Engineer there. I'm freelancer, work from home and my clients are from many different time zones.

I usually hit trails or road during the day and work in the evenings.

Perfect job for me


----------



## mayberry32 (Sep 17, 2011)

Financial Advisor/ Retirement and Estate Planner...living the corporate dream, and dreaming of all things not corporate. :yesnod:


----------



## Sorebuttbiker (May 1, 2011)

Exterminator for 12 years. Still trying to figure out how people get fat doing this job, I usually drop about 15-20 pounds during the season. I spend all day crawling under and climbing on top of houses, drag a hose filled with kill juice and carry extension ladders and backpack sprayers full of juice. Up here we do things very different than the guy you see in a city walking around with a hand sprayer. The houses are huge (because that's all that can afford pest control anymore) and the terrain is often fairly rugged. I also do weed control so you can imagine dragging hose on a 4 acre lawn. Try spending the day in a hot attic in the middle of summer getting rid of bats. We usually do those in early fall but some people want it done NOW and don't want to hear anything about heat exhaustion. 10 to 12 hours a day. I get all the fitness I need from the job, I ride for the fun of it. 

Of course, I usually put on that 15-20 pounds in the winter because I plow snow commercially (not a lot to kill in the winter). Not a lot of physical labor so I need to come up with something to combat that, which is one reason I want to try winter riding this season. It's tough to fit in exercise when you get up at 1 in the morning and plow snow until 2 or 3 the next afternoon and all you want to do is sleep because you know you'll be doing it all over again.


----------



## bmh (Sep 29, 2010)

Pro Bat Production Manager for Louisville Slugger. I run the floor, design new bat models for players and visit players in the clubhouse during Spring Training and during the season. Right now is vacation time.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

i work as the shipping and receiving coordinator at a company that builds trade show exhibits, museum displays, office lobbies and retail environments. we also process and mount prints for professional photographers as well. 

general graphics/delphi group builds really cool stuff (like life-size styrofoam redwood tree trunks) for some of our clients and many of the photographs i get to see before and after they're mounted are pretty awesome. the company employs anywhere between 45-60 people at any given time of the year. recently, my company just merged with a smaller exhibit company and we will be moving from san francisco to alameda.

i've been doing this now for eleven years, enjoy my work and 99.999% of the people i work with.

during the recent economic downturn the company has been forced to lay me off twice but have always been true to their word and re activated me when business has recovered to the point to where we can have a full staff again. these are the kind of things that inspire loyalty from your employees.

it's really nice not to work in a corporate environment or be forced to sit at a desk all day long.


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

Retired Army CW3 Huey-driver and taking advantage of the slow economy by working on my degree.


----------



## mountainbiker24 (Feb 5, 2007)

pinerider said:


> I'm an overpaid, lazy, whiny, entitled, white-biased, over compensated, public coffer draining, 3-month-vacation-enjoying, public high school teacher who's constantly begging the taxpayers for more money that's not the least bit necessary.


I can't tell if you're really a teacher being very sarcastic or just an idiot that think they knows what a teacher does. Either way, I take offense to this!


----------



## trek7100 (Jul 15, 2007)

Surgical Technologist


----------



## EclipseRoadie (Oct 7, 2007)

dirty_sohc said:


> I was medically discharged from the Army after 11 years, now a full time student studying Mechanical Engineering, Machine Tool Technology and Welding Technology. Figured I would have decent options after graduation. Hopefully.


Discharged from the Army after 10. Now a full time student in Environmental Engineering. Keep at it. :thumbsup:


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

unemployed architect. Living the dream.

Full time dad at home with 2 kids under 3. Kill me now.


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

Innkeeper... I've been in the Bed and Breakfast business for 6 years now. Going to school to finish my degree in hospitality management in the spring.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

Retired Army CW3 managing a contract on Fort Hood since 2006.
Company hires disabled employees as 75% of direct labor hours.
Liaison with rehabilitation specialists, HR types, the union, government GS peeps, and 25 sub managers and staff on a daily basis.
Rewarding chore for sho !


----------



## 2wheelsnotfour (Aug 18, 2010)

kinsler said:


> Orthopaedic surgeon.... ride fast and take risks!


Hilarious! I love orthopedic docs and physical therapists. They are constantly patching me up.


----------



## tuffgrrl (Sep 21, 2011)

i am a hairdresser and a nail teck .


----------



## 67Xer (Aug 18, 2011)

Help desk consultant/sales support/phone jock...makes me a bit of a therapist as well...

I support our field sales reps as they sell our prestigious payment solutions plastic to large corporations. I have to pretty much know everything about everything...or know where to find everything.

They thinks I am smawrt...


----------



## Nomad1972 (Aug 6, 2011)

Field service manager for an engineering house that designs, product manages, and oversees installation of air gas handling equipment in the power generation field......we build power plants.

Waaaay too many hours working with too few riding. Growing up sucks.

Was a tool and die maker before this career.


----------



## K3G (Jun 10, 2010)

tyrone.minton said:


> Armor Engineer (land, air, sea, and personnel), trying my hardest to keep our fighting men and women as safe as they can possibly be!


If you're at all involved with the design or production of Sappies or vests, you guys saved my buddy's life last week. Thanks.

United States Marine Corps crew chief on the CH-53E. Rah.


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

HVAC Tech for 14 yrs, now I am an Asst Brewer in Rapid City. I also have a small Sharpening
Business. And I still do fill in work for people in Hvac.


----------



## Kanik (Sep 28, 2011)

RollingWanderer said:


> You got it. I work in the Radiation Oncology departments for a couple of hospitals in central MO. Linear accelerators are very cool machines! I really enjoy getting to work on high-end, high-dollar pieces of equipment.


They are indeed. I'm a high school senior but I work in RadOnc as well as a lab assistant. I've set up a couple experiments on them. They're imposing machines! I would imagine being treated by them to be a nerve wracking experience.

Right now at tech school however I'm studying machining and I will be studying mechatronics engineering in university. Hope to have a job where I can engineer and work hands on with machine tools and other production equipment. I love seeing machines producing things.

Nice thing about going to school in a machine shop is I can make bike parts! Right now I'm machining some flat pedals to use with boots in the snow, instead of buying them.


----------



## schultzboy (Aug 20, 2010)

project manger for a company that designs and installs full systems for plastics manufacturing companies. we do everything up to the point of putting the plastic into the machine that makes whatever they are making.

very interesting and get to travel all over the country which is a neat opportunity.


----------



## torreyaz (Jul 17, 2011)

Pharmaceutical rep for cardiovascular products.


----------



## torreyaz (Jul 17, 2011)

schultzboy said:


> project manger for a company that designs and installs full systems for plastics manufacturing companies. we do everything up to the point of putting the plastic into the machine that makes whatever they are making.
> 
> very interesting and get to travel all over the country which is a neat opportunity.


Wow. Used to be in that business full tilt as a rep. IM machines, robots, dryers, loaders, plastics joining, thermal management, etc. Cool.


----------



## Adam_B. (Apr 7, 2011)

SGT US Army. I'm a Bradley fighting vehicle mechanic currently working on my degree to become a physical therapist when I get out of the Army in a few years.


----------



## RollingWanderer (Jul 23, 2007)

kinsler said:


> Orthopaedic surgeon.... ride fast and take risks!


LMAO! Thanks for the advice doc.


----------



## supergroove (Aug 9, 2011)

rockcrusher said:


> unemployed architect. Living the dream.
> 
> Full time dad at home with 2 kids under 3. Kill me now.


Made me laugh! This is me...

unemployed, not quite qualified, wannabe architect. Living the dream.

Full time dad at home with 2 kids, 1 and 6. Kill me now.


----------



## Houndog45 (Oct 27, 2010)

I build shotblast machines..IE: Electrician/Fabricator/Jack of all trades:madman:
I am also the poor slob who gets all after hour service calls...

I also plays drums in a 7-10 Pc..R&B/Disco/Soul/Rock/Country/Funk 
show band.....


----------



## -Chainslap- (Apr 9, 2009)

Full time student and a GIS Tech for the USGS.


----------



## YslashN (Nov 8, 2011)

Blockbuster CSR. Im the guy you bring your movie too when you want to rent it. Im very important. Very.....ok i wish i was haha


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

Attorney...


----------



## opusX (May 5, 2007)

Corporate pilot


----------



## WillT (Oct 21, 2011)

Blow scientific glass. I'm 18 and starting to learn the family business.


----------



## Sorebuttbiker (May 1, 2011)

mtbnoobadam said:


> SGT US Army. I'm a Bradley fighting vehicle mechanic currently working on my degree to become a physical therapist when I get out of the Army in a few years.


Only got one thing to say: *****clamp.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

I am a mechanic and sales geek at a bike shop in town.


----------



## patrickd72 (Jul 24, 2008)

Physician Assistant. I like what I do as it pays me well and affords me time to get out and enjoy the outdoors in different capacities.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleferd (Jun 28, 2011)

Freelance photographer


----------



## Oldfatbaldguy (Nov 4, 2010)

Foundry patternmaker currently working for an aluminum mold company. Play Dobro and steel guitar and sing, and am volunteer youth person at my church. Constantly scouring garage sales, craig's list, etc for serviceable old mtn bikes for kids to ride. Avid gardener, especially heirloom tomatoes, potatoes, peppers and lettuces.


----------



## ralph3 (Dec 16, 2007)

White trash const worker:thumbsup:


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Colorado dirt pimp


----------



## quadracer12 (Jan 19, 2009)

Team Leader at a Subaru manufacturing plant.


----------



## Acrophobe (Oct 29, 2011)

Indian Tech support guy
Thank you come again


----------



## boxedrn (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm a nurse.


----------



## jaynestown (Oct 23, 2011)

I work in deep space salvage on the ship, Firefly. I spend most of my time trying to avoid the alliance.


----------



## bigfruits (Mar 21, 2011)

i reboot servers when they break.


----------



## jkrout (Sep 7, 2009)

Bike shop mechanic, sales, and management at a small shop. Not much money, but I love it!


----------



## OK_MTBer (Sep 28, 2011)

mayberry32 said:


> ...living the corporate dream, and dreaming of all things not corporate. :yesnod:


Nice quote!


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm the ******* Batman...


----------



## rgc52 (Apr 28, 2010)

Retired Industrial Arts/Technology teacher (36 1/2 years) Time to play!


----------



## mtbike52 (Feb 11, 2008)

Before 08 I built custom homes. Now it's all residential repair and remodel. Need your house fixed up for the holidays?


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

I did 4 years as a software sales rep. Went back to get my MBA in Supply Chain Management, and now work as a Business Analyst, but as a part of the IT department of a very large technology company. Been here about 6 months now.


----------



## bermluvr (Aug 2, 2006)

I work in I.T.. I could use a change.


----------



## dearth (Oct 31, 2008)

kinsler said:


> Orthopaedic surgeon.... ride fast and take risks!


mechanical design engineer for medical products. I agree with the surgeon, we need to drum up some more business.


----------



## jwood70 (Mar 22, 2011)

I get by...... 
I am a full time student. I work a part time gig in construction. I work a part time (extremely part time) gig in retail. I help a friend put on his weekly CX races.


----------



## doug_basquemtb.com (Feb 8, 2010)

3 pages and I'm the first guy who rides bikes for a living?! I'm surprised, guess all the rest are out riding. It isn't much of a living but I get to ride my bike every day and meet cool people. It suits me.


----------



## 2wheelsnotfour (Aug 18, 2010)

Acrophobe said:


> Indian Tech support guy
> Thank you come again


Apoo! "GET OUT OF HERE and thank you come again."


----------



## speedyd (Mar 10, 2004)

optometrist 29 years and counting.ride 29r ss rigid.


----------



## Exilestate (May 15, 2009)

bigfruits said:


> i reboot servers when they break.


haha, that's perfect. I do the same thing.

IT for a healthcare company.


----------



## GPRider08 (Aug 22, 2008)

namaSSte said:


> Self employed after 17 years on trading floors. We provide analytic services to institutional investors and securitization outfits. Oh yeah, I also have a small business as professional sports photographer. Not much money there but its something I do love.


Securities analysis? That's what I would like to do! :thumbsup: Currently in the process of taking the tests for my CFA,


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Software engineer, jobless now and enjoying it.


----------



## dooger52287 (May 25, 2011)

Technical Director for a church in Virginia. I oversee all audio visual equipment and am a certified CET audio technician. I love what I do!


----------



## RaindogT (Oct 2, 2005)

Funeral Director--- couldn't match during ortho residency, So I figured I'd make dead people look good.


----------



## elsinore (Jun 10, 2005)

Head Alpine Ski Coach at an Ivy League University.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

government bureaucrat...

An eligibility caseworker for the county social services agency. A welfare worker in the public vernacular. Or if you prefer to think of it another way -- I give your tax dollars to people that do not work.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

"What do you do for a living?"

You are making some brash assumptions there, my friend.


----------



## OK_MTBer (Sep 28, 2011)

She&I said:


> "What do you do for a living?"
> 
> You are making some brash assumptions there, my friend.


Sitting on the couch is still doing something...just not much.


----------



## hooverGiant (Oct 3, 2011)

Haha well I'm guessing that I am the only farmer/rancher on a bike!? Self employed and we run about 13,000 acres of wheat, hay, safflower. And about 750 head of cattle. I haven't heard of any farmers out there shredding the mountains haha... I love what i do! I'm outside all day, everyday, and away from everybody! haha. There's isn't a better job than working the ground to grow food!


----------



## backcountryeti (May 21, 2004)

Aviculturist or more commonly known as zoo bird keeper.


----------



## Fusion (Jan 28, 2004)

Data Tech for oil & gas service company...


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

OK_MTBer said:


> Sitting on the couch is still doing something...just not much.


Hey, now, ease off. I don't have a couch.


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

running my own computer business....hating customers..not all but some.


----------



## cattledog04 (Sep 24, 2008)

Strength & Conditioning Coach, own X-Factor Human Performance. I work with athletes from high school softball teams, golf, triathletes to motocross. MTB for fun and training with some clients.


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

Engineering Undergrad, Bike Shop


----------



## GoingOffRoading (Oct 16, 2011)

cattledog04 said:


> Strength & Conditioning Coach, own X-Factor Human Performance. I work with athletes from high school softball teams, golf, triathletes to motocross. MTB for fun and training with some clients.


Crossfit?


----------



## danguskhan (Aug 22, 2011)

Social Worker/Graduate Student meaning Im probably one of the poorest folks on this site  Regardless, I am happy with what I do. I hope to become a wilderness therapist in the next couple of years so I can work outside.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Clinical neuropsychologist . . . love my job, except when I see MTBer's. Doesn't happen often, but when it does, I cringe.


----------



## OK_MTBer (Sep 28, 2011)

danguskhan said:


> .....so I can work outside.


I'm looking to change careers to get outside more too. Life is too good to spend stuck in an office (aka prison cell) :madman:


----------



## schnauzers (Oct 3, 2005)

Head IT dude at a Colorado biotech.


----------



## grumpy.old.1 (Nov 28, 2010)

My kids call me a paid stalker. Private Investigator.


----------



## esp1818 (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm doing my apprenticeship for carpentry.


----------



## bbqbrew (Sep 29, 2011)

Barbeque Restaurant Owner.


----------



## Sonoma_MTB (Mar 18, 2011)

civil engineer, design transmission power lines for various utilities around the country. work from home in sonoma, ca.


----------



## manpurse (Feb 6, 2011)

IT manager nerd for a large organization (5,000 computers and counting).


----------



## epicxt (Dec 24, 2007)

pinerider said:


> I'm an overpaid, lazy, whiny, entitled, white-biased, over compensated, public coffer draining, 3-month-vacation-enjoying, public high school teacher who's constantly begging the taxpayers for more money that's not the least bit necessary.


Me too! I'm still pretty new at it, so I get to work construction during the summer to actually make some money.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

My real name is Brian Cushing. I play for the Houston Texans.

NFL Videos: Sound FX: Brian Cushing


----------



## PurpleOtter (Oct 3, 2011)

Broadcast Engineer for a radio network.


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

Paramedic. Also, owner operator of an auto repair shop.


----------



## jcbpc (Oct 11, 2011)

I own rental property, ready to retire, tired of the headaches!!


----------



## reed523 (Nov 8, 2009)

Horticulture. I left my cush University job last year to go to work for a friend. Now I grow plants instead of sit in meetings all day talking about growing plants. Oh yeah, almost forgot, summers off now too:thumbsup:

crazyguyonabike.com: Bicycle Touring: When Life Opens a Door, Ride Through It!, by Keith Reed


----------



## CGrr (Aug 30, 2010)

Park Ranger.


----------



## veryavgwhtguy (Jul 31, 2008)

I do this:



hydrogeek said:


> Civil Engineer - Stream and Habitat Restoration and Stormwater Engineering.


and this:



jcbpc said:


> I own rental property


But would like to do this:



sooner518 said:


> Went back to get my MBA in Supply Chain Management,


----------



## DP2019 (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm a janitor and maintenance man for the fire department.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

PurpleOtter said:


> Broadcast Engineer for a radio network.


broadcast engineers are gods among men...


----------



## aldousfilcher (Jan 20, 2011)

Undergrad in Architecture @ UNM, bike shop job to feed the habit.


----------



## PurpleOtter (Oct 3, 2011)

shekky said:


> broadcast engineers are gods among men...


LOL you must be a Board Op! :headphones:


----------



## XLR99 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hospital IT Clinical Analyst, officially I'm an RN.


----------



## Ford Prefect42 (Aug 31, 2011)

Pharmaceutical research


----------



## Kriss_falle (Jun 17, 2011)

I teach people how to operate heavy machinery. I get to be outside everyday which is fun...
Father of 4 kids( 9, 7 and twins of 4 years old) i get to ride 3 to 4 times a week, which means i'm a pretty lucky guy.


----------



## BeanMan (Jul 6, 2006)

I raise Breeders and Foundation class pinto bean seed.


----------



## OK_MTBer (Sep 28, 2011)

CGrr said:


> Park Ranger.


Another one of those dream jobs.


----------



## JayDial (Jul 8, 2008)

*Keyboard Abuser...*

Software Architect/DBA (self taught). My computers require me to ride otherwise they would file a restraining order...

J


----------



## Davidus (Aug 9, 2011)

i'm a pastor.


----------



## jestic (Jul 5, 2007)

Training day.


----------



## beaverracing (Mar 5, 2011)

Machinist / shop owner.


----------



## NashVis (Jun 19, 2009)

terrasmak said:


> Same thing i did last time one of these threads was made a few weeks ago.


How do you get paid for being a pretentious wang?


----------



## comotown (Aug 31, 2011)

Avid cyclist...$0/month,
Graduate student doing research on flu....$100/month!
Married with 2 kids...priceless.


----------



## rafab (Aug 17, 2009)

I work as IT / Tech Support for an American Company... and I live in Argentina =/


----------



## apacheman75 (Oct 30, 2011)

tyrone.minton said:


> Armor Engineer (land, air, sea, and personnel), trying my hardest to keep our fighting men and women as safe as they can possibly be!


Thanks for what you do!!

I fly apache gunships for the us army. 18yrs and counting!


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

Sales VP with the largest data storage/virtualization/backup/security company in the world. Yes, it is all one company. I travel a lot for works which sucks, but I have singletrack 30 seconds from my garage when I get home.

My side gig is 5 kids (7 weeks, 10,11,12,13) and a wife who lets me ride whenever I want. My life is very, very good.


----------



## 3blackbikes (May 4, 2011)

OO7 said:


> Clinical neuropsychologist . . . love my job, except when I see MTBer's. Doesn't happen often, but when it does, I cringe.


LOL! When I read the first part, I immediately thought, "I should pm him for an appointment"... then I read the rest. I know from your other posts we live in the same lovely west coast state...

As for me, I'm a nurse on a Cardiology floor... reminds me how fortunate I am to have a sport I love more than anything that also keeps me healthy. Amazing how many 40 and 50 year olds are having angios done, high blood pressure, diabetes, etc. Oh, and I only have to work 3 days a week...


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

3blackbikes said:


> LOL! When I read the first part, I immediately thought, "I should pm him for an appointment"... then I read the rest. I know from your other posts we live in the same lovely west coast state...
> 
> As for me, I'm a nurse on a Cardiology floor... reminds me how fortunate I am to have a sport I love more than anything that also keeps me healthy. Amazing how many 40 and 50 year olds are having angios done, high blood pressure, diabetes, etc. Oh, and I only have to work 3 days a week...


This is no joke. I'm 47. I regularly see 45-year-old guys in extreme distress from congestive heart failure or else laying uncomfortably with their bulk stuffed into our too-narrow stretchers waiting to be treated for complications of their many medical problems.


----------



## hillslayer (Aug 14, 2008)

Nurse anesthetist aka professionally trained gas passer. If you want steak go to the steakhouse, fish...go to the fish house. If you want Propofol...don't do what Michael did & go to your cardiologist.


----------



## Delirious (Jun 12, 2011)

Salespunk said:


> Sales VP with the largest data storage/virtualization/backup/security company in the world. Yes, it is all one company. I travel a lot for works which sucks, but I have singletrack 30 seconds from my garage when I get home.
> 
> My side gig is 5 kids (7 weeks, 10,11,12,13) and a wife who lets me ride whenever I want. My life is very, very good.


So you must work for EMC?

I work at a small datacenter/manage service provider aka IT.


----------



## dodgeball2d (Apr 20, 2011)

Cop out here in AZ. 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny settle (Mar 10, 2011)

zzzzzzzzzzzzz.........waa, huh.....oh, bicycle mechanic...27 years.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

3blackbikes said:


> LOL! When I read the first part, I immediately thought, "I should pm him for an appointment"... then I read the rest. I know from your other posts we live in the same lovely west coast state...


:thumbsup: If you're serious, send me a pm . . . .


----------



## jaycagney (Jun 24, 2011)

full time filming and editing for a longboard skateboard company, with freelance photo/video on the side


----------



## 2wheelsnotfour (Aug 18, 2010)

Originally Posted by bigfruits View Post
i reboot servers when they break.



Exilestate said:


> haha, that's perfect. I do the same thing.
> 
> IT for a healthcare company.


Obviously Microsoft Server Admins......Unix servers don't need rebooting.


----------



## 2wheelsnotfour (Aug 18, 2010)

Salespunk said:


> Sales VP with the largest data storage/virtualization/backup/security company in the world. Yes, it is all one company. I travel a lot for works which sucks, but I have singletrack 30 seconds from my garage when I get home.
> 
> My side gig is 5 kids (7 weeks, 10,11,12,13) and a wife who lets me ride whenever I want. My life is very, very good.


I take it EMC/VMW.


----------



## DLd (Feb 15, 2005)

RollingWanderer said:


> Medical Physicist. I work in the health care industry, cancer treatment to be more specific.
> 
> -RW


Hey, me too! Did you go to Vancouver this year for AAPM?


----------



## driveroperator (Aug 16, 2010)

Metalhack said:


> Firefighter....





jestic said:


> Training day.


 nice
Firefighter. Broke with a lot of riding time.


----------



## speck (Aug 16, 2009)

I build 2-photon microscopes and use them for learning how cancer, asthma and acute lung injury works.


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

Industry Graphic Designer - Love it! I'm surrounded by bike nerds that happen to be good designers as well.


----------



## AtotheZ (Nov 16, 2007)

CPA, CIA, CGAP & Masters in Accountancy - no more school, no more tests, I can just go and ride after work. And no I don't want to do your taxes. 

I do internal audits for a hospital - which is actually a pretty cush job (who am I kidding I probably got one more test left in me)


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Occasioanlly-Ability Challenged and Veteran Domestic Engineer (disabled veteran whose a house dad,and rides whe he feels up to it-which you can read about in the blog in my sig)


----------



## CGrr (Aug 30, 2010)

OK_MTBer said:


> Another one of those dream jobs.


There are some bulls*it moments with the public and political crap and it certainly doesn't pay well enough that I can buy a new bike every other month but other than that I think it's a great job. Other then checking emails and updating the occasional database I'm outdoors a good amount of my time with access to a lot of beautiful places that not a lot of people go to. Just last month I got to take a group of teens mtbing and geocaching. Was great showing them how to get down steep, rutted trails without going over the bars and get over logs. Most of them had never ridden a bike on dirt at all.


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

3blackbikes said:


> As for me, I'm a nurse on a Cardiology floor... reminds me how fortunate I am to have a sport I love more than anything that also keeps me healthy. Amazing how many 40 and 50 year olds are having angios done, high blood pressure, diabetes, etc. Oh, and I only have to work 3 days a week...


RN in Cardiology here too, but I work 4 days per week  Can't do those 12 hour shifts anymore.

Agreed. Working with our patients gives me great incentive to stay active and keep the pounds off. It is a crying shame what some people do to their bodies.


----------



## Creavis81 (Sep 6, 2011)

Goodyear Tire and Rubber, I build tires.


----------



## PedalDangit (Jun 2, 2011)

Full time photographer for a publishing company, home decor company, and (get this) a tutu company. You should see the looks I get as a 32 year old dude steaming the wrinkles out of a pink tutu on a mannequin.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Journalist.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Graphic designer: Paul Petch. Photographer, Freelance Graphic and website designer, Christchurch.

Photographer: Outdoor centric Royalty free stock and sporting event photography- New Zealand


----------



## Aaron D (Dec 14, 2005)

bike mechanic


I tried the big money game for a little while.....

nope, never again im ok with a livable wage and loving my job.


----------



## MartinS (Jan 31, 2004)

Denturist in a mountain town, work 26 hours a week. Bike/flyfish/trailbuild/snowboard/snowshoe the rest of the time.


----------



## scottcan (Sep 12, 2011)

Firefighter/Paramedic..24 on 48 off to spend with my 18 month old son while mama teaches nursing students. Wouldn't change a thing, i'm truly blessed!!


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

I can't wait until I graduate from college and start my own bike shop. Where is there a need for a new bike shop?


----------



## erikrc10 (Apr 27, 2011)

I deliver pizzas, which I actually really enjoy. Its not all that hard and I make pretty decent money. I was previously a bike mechanic/salesperson, I just don't like bike shop vibes... I am also a full time student. Living at home (and being 19) with no real expenses is nice seeing as I can put the majority of my money towards mtbing. Though working 30+ hours a week and going to school full time doesn't leave much time for riding. That is what night riding is for, who needs sleep?


----------



## Jersey_Pete (Dec 6, 2010)

Printed Circuit Board designer. I use Allegro, PCAD, etc to design electronic boards. Basically sit in front of a computer for hours.


----------



## joshman108 (Jul 6, 2009)

Full time student. 
I do the lawncare thing and it pays the bills quite well atm.
Of all things, I am potentially going to buy a small medical company.


----------



## jay19 (Feb 21, 2011)

cant say...


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Worked in EMS since 1988.

Currently working as an ER tech/EMT/ER Bouncer/ER Jester/ER Political Analyst.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

3blackbikes said:


> As for me, I'm a nurse on a Cardiology floor... reminds me how fortunate I am to have a sport I love more than anything that also keeps me healthy. Amazing how many 40 and 50 year olds are having angios done, high blood pressure, diabetes, etc. Oh, and I only have to work 3 days a week...





MtbRN said:


> RN in Cardiology here too, but I work 4 days per week  Can't do those 12 hour shifts anymore.
> 
> Agreed. Working with our patients gives me great incentive to stay active and keep the pounds off. It is a crying shame what some people do to their bodies.


I work as a ER tech where we specialize in cardiology. We have an attached CPC (Chest Pain Center) for those who fall under certain criteria.

And as the national average dictates, we send 10% to 20% of those who are in our CPC up to the cath. lab when lab results come back elevated.

Three 12HR shifts a week for me too!


----------



## sslikesnake (Jan 12, 2011)

Teachin' 13-18 year olds how to do math....it's an ugly job, but someone's gotta do it, plus summers off really is a great gig. I hate the 9 months between summers where I only get to ride 3-4 times per week!
I also run an mtb website in my "spare" time...see sig


----------



## frankieuc (Nov 28, 2006)

Ex Navy Corpsman in the 90s. Clinical Lab Tech in the Bay Area


----------



## 426h (Jul 13, 2006)

sales in banking/investment management industry


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

I’m sort of the live-in domestic *****, as my wife has a successful career in biotech, and I have just recently been re-inserted into the working world after a 2-year involuntary hiatus from employment in the high-tech sector, which is piece by piece being offshored to India by rich J-hole CEOs raking in the millions while the local unemployment rate continues to rise.

When work actually comes my way, I do web development/design/standardsista-awareness/production along with cautioning others to stay away from insecure systems such as Windows, and also am an active advocate against the use of Comic Sans and Verdana. :nono: Otherwise, I just sort of exist with the idea in my mind of when my next mountain bike ride will happen, and I calculate every living breathing moment of my time planning said anticipated mountain bike rides.


----------



## argibson (Jul 30, 2010)

Prepare the stocks and/or gallows....in-house corp counsel for an insurance company.


----------



## RetroKlein (May 27, 2011)

I give people the things they need; alcohol, food, and a place to live...

Bartender and landlord.


----------



## onbelaydave (May 10, 2006)

Until earlier this year I had been an unemployed derelict Mtb rider for 2 yrs.

Now, I've ridden twice in 2 months.


----------



## Phil129 (Jul 22, 2011)

Firefighter. Work schedule gives me all the time in the world to ride, can't complain.


----------



## krott5333 (Aug 6, 2009)

quality assurance at a private label salad dressing manufacturer


----------



## ripstop (Mar 25, 2010)

*Job*

~ a park ranger for the state of Florida ... :thumbsup:


----------



## MCS5280 (Mar 14, 2008)

I help launch stuff into space.


----------



## EZRider 19 (Nov 6, 2011)

Fraud Insurance Investigator....


----------



## 3blackbikes (May 4, 2011)

OO7 said:


> :thumbsup: If you're serious, send me a pm . . . .


my Tyler Durden won't let me.....


----------



## cuuc (Feb 21, 2011)

I try to help people with a mental handicap


----------



## vindiggitydog (Aug 6, 2008)

Career waiter in fine dining......days off....5 hour work day......good money.....wife has great bennies:thumbsup:


----------



## knl2stl (Jan 7, 2011)

I was a professional coffee cupper, bean buyer and roaster, but I gave it up in order to take care of the kids and house so my wife could advance her career.


----------



## Roy Miller (Sep 19, 2007)

Railway Yardmaster. 12 hour shifts. 4 days one week, 3 the next.:thumbsup:
Ski in the winter, ride year round in the dirt and on the road.


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

Attorney and JAG in Army Nat'l Guard.


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

Dentist


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

I deliver furniture. Doesn't do well for biking at all. As my job breaks your body down. There's just no way around it. However, since starting this mtb thing, I've noticed I have less trouble breathing while carrying heavy stuff up stairs! Dressers, and dual reclining sofas. Rest of body is still pretty well shot though.


----------



## IDkid (Oct 25, 2010)

Army officer. In charge of a small group of awesome soldiers who are trained in chemical warfare agent detection and decontamination. I get to ride pretty much every weekend that I'm not working.

It seems the only real trend among us is that we all love to mountain bike.


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

GPRider08 said:


> Securities analysis? That's what I would like to do! :thumbsup: Currently in the process of taking the tests for my CFA,


Feel free to PM me and I can give you my contact info if you ever want to chat about it. Trading was "fun" but after years, it takes it toll and getting off the trading floors has a welcome and needed break. CFA is a great place to start and there are always tons of boutique firms looking for good talent.


----------



## caid (Jun 28, 2011)

I am 16, living in California, mowing lawns, fixing mtbs and dirtbikes, and washing cars. Payed for my mongoose EC-D (stolen from me), 04 specialized hardrock comp, and my Nissan Xterra to haul my two-wheeled shenanigans around. and is soon paying for a dirtbike!!! YAY!! (i make tones of money for not having a legit job)


----------



## olijay (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm 27 and I'm a web developer.


----------



## Dms1818 (May 10, 2006)

I work part time as a Pressman at a small Union shop, and I also have a part time job at a State Psychiatric Hospital. Good pay, good health coverage. I had to quit my dream job at a
LBS:cryin: for the State job though.


----------



## sagitt77 (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm an archivist in medical institution. I'm my own boss


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

cuuc said:


> I try to help people with a mental handicap


You think helping people with a mental handicap is tough, try doing everything with one.


----------



## Canonite (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm an English teacher at a middle school in South Korea


----------



## Ntwadumela (Nov 28, 2010)

Professional Pyromaniac. Yes, really! I get paid to set stuff on fire. I'm a Test Engineer, and the lab where I work does flammability testing for the furniture and bedding industries. All very controlled of course, but I get to let out my inner pyro a couple of times a week.:madmax:


----------



## mark l (Nov 14, 2011)

tax CPA, good times!


----------



## MTBKR-328 (Jul 11, 2008)

Claims Adjuster


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

I work on Ellsworth, C'Dale and Santa Cruz bikes here:


----------



## chiva (Oct 13, 2010)

Podiatrist


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

MCS5280 said:


> I help launch stuff into space.


Flight, try SCE to AUX

I'm an Evil Mad Scientist, but my business card says Environmental Consultant


----------



## shorner (Jul 14, 2009)

venture capital investor--biotechnology and pharmaceuticals. good times, life is good.


----------



## 8valvegrowl (Mar 4, 2009)

Physicist/Engineer at a company that builds biomedical research instrumentation.


----------



## cooper33 (Nov 15, 2011)

Director of I.T.


----------



## jfcooper (Apr 12, 2007)

Under-Employed, odd jobs here and there till the economy changes. There's a reason they call them "odd" jobs.


----------



## msamusick (Nov 15, 2010)

Machinist making rockets and stuff.


----------



## eauxgod (Jun 15, 2004)

All I know is poo runs down hill and Thursdays are payday.


----------



## longboarderj (Sep 11, 2010)

Party Chief for a Land Surveyor


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

eauxgod said:


> All I know is poo runs down hill and Thursdays are payday.


And don't chew your fingernails


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I work in a bike shop


----------



## Kona_CT (Apr 25, 2010)

Currently a Customer Service Rep / Insurance Agent at an... insurance company.


----------



## rlb81 (Aug 18, 2008)

-Chainslap- said:


> Full time student and a GIS Tech for the USGS.


I'm a GIS Specialist for a civil engineering firm. We're focused on water/wastewater and its pretty old at this point. I've been at the same place nearly 7 years. I think of a career change all the time, just not sure what I would find enjoyable. Plus its a bit of an odd time to walk away from a stable gig.



eauxgod said:


> All I know is poo runs down hill and Thursdays are payday.


I've been on plenty of jobs popping manholes and taking downs for large surveys. The first day is a welcome change from cubicle life but when you're popping a surcharged MH at 3 pm on a mid-August day on a busy street the office doesn't seem so bad. But all in all I think I'd be more happy if I were outside, even if it was watching turds float by.



longboarderj said:


> Party Chief for a Land Surveyor


Thought about going to school to become an LS in NJ but there are no jobs right now. I get to do large scale RTK surveys on occasion and I like it but I just cant bring myself to pull the trigger on 2+ years of classes during full time work, then having to go through licensing process. I'll be 35+ by that time and who knows what the surveyor job market will be then.


----------



## EZRider 19 (Nov 6, 2011)

Any of you guys work for Infinity Insurance Company ?


----------



## amgine (Aug 16, 2010)

IT. I support 911 call center computers.


----------



## Haus Boss (Jun 4, 2010)

I work for a digital advertising agency managing online display campaigns.


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

*What I don't*

I have the best job I've everhad - retired!

Retired rules!
Old sucks!


----------



## matt sterbator (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Usually work related to stuff like this:

Work out of my house mostly, normally I get a good amount of riding in, lately not so much due to my back.


----------



## OK_MTBer (Sep 28, 2011)

big_slacker said:


> Usually work related to stuff like this:
> 
> Work out of my house mostly, normally I get a good amount of riding in, lately not so much due to my back.


I'm moving to the Dallas area end of next year. Cisco is one of the companies on my prospect employer list.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

eauxgod said:


> All I know is poo runs down hill and Thursdays are payday.


Your training seems to be somewhat incomplete.......you should also know that "the boss is a S.O.B.":thumbsup:


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

OK_MTBer said:


> I'm moving to the Dallas area end of next year. Cisco is one of the companies on my prospect employer list.


I don't work directly for Cisco, but I've taught classes out of the Richardson/Plano office, I was just there last week actually. Cisco is a good company. They expect a lot but generally take care of their employees. They're still the 800 lb gorilla, so if you know their stuff you're employable by default. :thumbsup:


----------



## scarlet (Oct 17, 2004)

Airline Captain, I fly regional jets around the UK and Europe.


----------



## edray (Oct 3, 2004)

I look for jobs.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

edray said:


> I look for jobs.


Do you have a logical mind and like computers? Because portions of the IT industry are still growing despite the current economy. VoIP, VMware (or other virtualization), networking and network security, government and private are all hiring like crazy now. Yes you need a year or two to get up to speed, but the good news is you can get up to speed with about $0 if you know how to use the internet and know how to learn.

I hear the military is hiring too. :thumbsup:


----------



## edray (Oct 3, 2004)

big_slacker said:


> Do you have a logical mind and like computers? Because portions of the IT industry are still growing despite the current economy. VoIP, VMware (or other virtualization), networking and network security, government and private are all hiring like crazy now. Yes you need a year or two to get up to speed, but the good news is you can get up to speed with about $0 if you know how to use the internet and know how to learn.
> 
> I hear the military is hiring too. :thumbsup:


Thanks for the tip. I have a few friends in the IT industry, I will hit them up and see what's to be had. Never really gave it much of thought since all the stuff they do is way over my head. 
Cheers


----------



## SlowJoeCrow (Mar 16, 2009)

Yet another IT guy. I manage validation and development labs, plus a private virtual cloud.


----------



## richmondrider79 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Not Bike Related*

I am and auditor/accountant depending on the client. Used to work at a bike shop, best job I ever had.


----------



## amgine (Aug 16, 2010)

big_slacker said:


> Do you have a logical mind and like computers? Because portions of the IT industry are still growing despite the current economy. VoIP, VMware (or other virtualization), networking and network security, government and private are all hiring like crazy now. Yes you need a year or two to get up to speed, but the good news is you can get up to speed with about $0 if you know how to use the internet and know how to learn.
> 
> I hear the military is hiring too. :thumbsup:


I'm in IT, always looking for new opportunities. Got more info?


----------



## somanygoodbikes (Sep 9, 2011)

Yet another damn IT guy. 

Have focused mostly on Oracle for the last 12 years but have worked with MS SQL, MySQL and MongoDB. Have supported other apps and stuck my fingers into all kinds of stuff that makes large websites work; ad serving, mass mailing, storage, etc. 

Since spontaneous networking seems to be happening here, I'll say I'm gonna be looking for a new gig after the new year. Intend to stick with databases. Anything that runs on some kind of unix is fine. SF is the preferred location.


----------



## talca (Aug 4, 2010)

Yeap one more to the list...

I work in IT as well mainly in Data Warehousing, I have worked on Oracle, DB2, SQL server and more recently TeraData.


----------



## amgine (Aug 16, 2010)

DB's is a good field, always in demand.


----------



## CLMcLovin (Sep 27, 2011)

...and another IT Geek!

SAP Security Admin/Lead - been doing it about 14 yrs now.


----------



## Delirious (Jun 12, 2011)

amgine said:


> DB's is a good field, always in demand.


Especially if your good at it. Too bad its not something I enjoy at all.

If any one in IT is interested in connecting via linkedin send me a pm.


----------



## rlb81 (Aug 18, 2008)

Data/database maintenance has to be about the most boring thing in the world. Fortunately my job is about 95% comprised of this.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Had to get on a real computer, it was rough trying to type on an iphone. Wow, lots of DB guys here. To expand on a few things, I'm on the network infrastructure side of things. I've got my CCIE security but my background is enterprise routing/switching. These days I do a lot of firewall, IPS and VPN work in addition to just making stuff ping.

What I meant above is the resources to learn are all out there. For instance in my own field all the cisco certification books are on the web (Safari online) you can run virtual routers, firewalls, IPS in GNS3 (google it) and get plenty good at configuring networks on a single computer. There are forums with true experts if you get stuck or need direction. This is a great way to start networking for a job as well.

From there it's just landing a junior spot somewhere and you're off. The demand is there, you'd just have to apply yourself and meet it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Paladin54 (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm the po-po


----------



## rlcyclo (Aug 21, 2008)

Full time Mechanical Engineer and part time student currently attaining an MBA to pursue higher career aspirations


----------



## EasyLiving (Nov 15, 2011)

Accounting & finance guy here.


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

eauxgod said:


> All I know is poo runs down hill and Thursdays are payday.


The Civil Engineer's Code.


----------



## pioneer01 (Mar 1, 2011)

Finance manager at a manufacturing facility for a large multinational technology company. I was originally educated as a mechanical engineer and then pursued an MBA degree.


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

I work on an assembly line, my job involves picking the fly [email protected] out of ground pepper as it passes by me on a conveyor. It's very demanding work, especially wearing heavy gloves.


----------



## barbakos (Apr 1, 2009)

Another DB guy here. Never imagined my Stats degree would lead me to this. I work with MS SQL and proprietary merge-purge software. Also write stored procedures and .bat processes so I can let my computer do it's [very repetitive] thing in the background while I surf mtbr. Current MBA student so I don't have to do this my whole life.


----------



## Jdowning (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm a 3D Animator/Modeler and part time college professor teaching 3D Animation and various other digital art based courses.  I love what I do.


----------



## CMUrider (Feb 25, 2005)

Full time 1st year law student. Market sucks right now (and for the foreseeable future) but it is what I actually want to do.

Any attorneys on MTBR need some help over the summer? <---Read this after December 1.


----------



## sunringlerider (Sep 18, 2011)

I sell big green and yellow things that cost as much as a house and help plant the food you eat.


----------



## hooverGiant (Oct 3, 2011)

sunringlerider said:


> I sell big green and yellow things that cost as much as a house and help plant the food you eat.


John Deere?


----------



## PerfectZero (Jul 22, 2010)

Just finished grad school for mechanical engineering. Lecturer at the moment.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

nOOky said:


> I work on an assembly line, my job involves picking the fly [email protected] out of ground pepper as it passes by me on a conveyor. It's very demanding work, especially wearing heavy gloves.


nOOky shoots, *scores!*


----------



## rlb81 (Aug 18, 2008)

sunringlerider said:


> I sell big green and yellow things that cost as much as a house and help plant the food you eat.


Make sure you don't have any plant matter stuck to any of your used inventory...Wouldn't want monsanto knocking on your door


----------



## Once_Upon_A_Time (Aug 13, 2004)

Captain-Regional Airline.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Besides working, what I do for a living, or to "live" is to kill dirt with the tires of my bike.

To ride my bike is to live..therefore, I ride my bike for a living of life...


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

CMUrider said:


> Full time 1st year law student. Market sucks right now (and for the foreseeable future) but it is what I actually want to do.
> 
> Any attorneys on MTBR need some help over the summer? <---Read this after December 1.


My BIL is a liar, um, I mean a lawyer  .

Graduated out of U.C.L.A. Law School in '05. Got recruited right out of school; works there 3 years; one of the worlds largest law firms; law firm dissolves! Gets picked up at a law firm in Utah; works there 2 years, gets laid off  ! Now is currently looking for work.

You are correct regarding job market.


----------



## TheNihilist (Apr 28, 2010)

apparently i am business analyst. thats what they call it. i lol'd


----------



## TheDrew (Jul 21, 2011)

My job doesn't really match my title, but I'm ok with that, I work as an account manager for an automotive supply company, as well as handle purchasing for my division. We make transmissions for a Heavy Duty truck manufacturer.


----------



## HOser (Dec 8, 2005)

I'm a software engineer/architect/consultant. I design and build custom Automated Document Factory software solutions for large customers in the transactional print industry (i.e. companies that print customer statements on the scale of many millions of statements per month).

Basically what this means is, did you get your Visa bill, your phone bill, and your insurance EOB statement this month? Your welcome!


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

After being a ski instructor and bike mechanic for 10 years I decided to use my degree and get a job as a manufacturing engineer for an aerospace composites company. How many years of school did I sit through and I have yet to drive a train... this engineering thing is crap.


----------



## sunringlerider (Sep 18, 2011)

hooverGiant said:


> John Deere?


You guess'd her' chester


----------



## MtnGrl (Oct 2, 2008)

Paralegal - big oil - retiring soon!


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Yet another IT Guy... have my BSIT and my MBA.. Was the Web Services manager for a Supreme Court but was laid off in Feb. Been with the Division of Welfare and Support Services as a Business Analyst/Tester for about six months now. Large pay cut sucks but you cannot put a price on the health of a loved one when you are unemployed and paying $1500/mo for COBRA. 

I have done a bit of everything from MS SQL, MySQL, Open Source website building, HTML, Project Management (my fav, I know I am sick) and looking to get my PMP and BAP soon here. Just waiting to get my year in with the state to see where things take me. Also do some consulting on the side.


----------



## CRogge (Nov 24, 2005)

I was a bike mechanic for four years while I was in school. Now I design and install solar power systems. I love my job now, but I still miss the days in the shop.


----------



## LS2379 (May 24, 2009)

Land Surveyor.


----------



## WickedGood (Aug 19, 2008)

Full-time on the band-aid box....... 

I'm surprised there aren't more EMS folks here.


----------



## CEB (Mar 17, 2005)

I'm broke.....

I mean.... I'm a real estate broker..... have been since 1981. But the first statement is more accurate today 

Buy a house.... pay a mortgage. Rent a house, pay someone else's mortgage


----------



## cornpone (Oct 4, 2011)

WickedGood said:


> Full-time on the band-aid box.......
> 
> I'm surprised there aren't more EMS folks here.


I'm a RN (nurse) in a level 1 trauma emergency room. Not an EMS exactly but I see a lot of you guys.


----------



## carlosmontiel (Feb 13, 2011)

Industrial Engineer Here, Operations Manager in the plastic bag making industrie. Also I live in Venezuela so my other job is to listeng all the stupid things that our MOFO president has to say everiday. What a shitty place to live a country with a totalitariant president, telling people that socialism is the salvation to all of their problem.


----------



## Haligan78 (Jun 13, 2011)

I operate a big lathe that peels logs into veneer that is laminated into plywood.
Basically I sit in a shack, push buttons, and listen to music REALLY loud.


----------



## wildharejac (May 11, 2006)

Structural/wildland firefighter/medic


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm a scientist. I work for an investigative pathology group focused primarily on the development of new drugs for Oncology.


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm thinking of running for POTUS!!


----------



## SilkMoneyLove (Nov 1, 2010)

I beat my penis like it owes me money. Oh wait, that doesn't pay...

I work as a Docketer on the IP side (patents mainly) of a large law firm. The people are "interesting" and the clients are great. It is neat to see the tech that is coming down the line before you see it in real life. It pays well because they need a person with a particular skill and the ability to deal with attorneys that have backgrounds that are typically not social-skills friendly (biology/engineering). Sometimes I have to work crazy hours to meet deadlines. They know they can count on me, so they keep me around. In past lives I have been an IT Helpdesk guy and an HR Consultant.


----------



## Lavern23 (Jun 26, 2011)

I sell Mechanical Seals/Packings. Mainly calling on power plants.


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

carlosmontiel said:


> Industrial Engineer Here, Operations Manager in the plastic bag making industrie. Also I live in Venezuela so my other job is to listeng all the stupid things that our MOFO president has to say everiday. What a shitty place to live a country with a totalitariant president, telling people that socialism is the salvation to all of their problem.


Industrial Eng also.... but looking for a job...


----------



## keke (Jul 21, 2008)

IT guy, Wireless implementation in little WISP, IT support (things from: my mouse doesen't work to Fortinet configuration) for several loacal businesses and city offices, schools and such.

/cheers


----------



## Covi101 (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm a banker


----------



## xKALECx (Oct 23, 2011)

Chief Nursing Officer / Director of Nursing at a regional medical center in NE Louisiana. 15 years of ER/Trauma nursing before that.


----------



## lowendrick (Sep 2, 2008)

danguskhan said:


> Social Worker/Graduate Student meaning Im probably one of the poorest folks on this site  Regardless, I am happy with what I do. I hope to become a wilderness therapist in the next couple of years so I can work outside.


I do a bit of this. Great and very rewarding work. Project Adventure Counseling. Check it out!!



007 said:


> Clinical neuropsychologist . . . love my job, except when I see MTBer's. Doesn't happen often, but when it does, I cringe.


 And a bit of this too, but most of the evals I do are pediatric.

also a working musician

very full plate


----------



## Nooski (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm a GIS consultant and loving it! Work for the Swedish distributor of the leading GIS company.


----------



## Code Runner (May 27, 2009)

I'm a photojournalist for CBS news. I spend my day pointing this at people.


----------



## greenerick (Apr 7, 2009)

I "Protect this House!!!!" from the IT Dept. 

UA


----------



## ktm300 (Aug 7, 2006)

Mechanical Engineer working in the construction industry. We try to keep the smoke in the wires and the water in the pipes.


----------



## dean20 (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm a high school Social Studies teacher for at-risk youth. ITcan be a challenging task some days, but we are on a year round calendar and have 3 day weekends every weekend plus a few other weeks throughout the year and that is nice.


----------



## drewdoeboy (Apr 29, 2008)

Electrical Engineering student starting in the fall of 2012, I currently work as a in patient pharmacy as a tech.


----------



## rlb81 (Aug 18, 2008)

Nooski said:


> leading GIS company.


Software company? I always figured being on their consulting team would be the most fun consulting job, at least there (seems to be) some diversity in types of projects.


----------



## scoottay (Apr 18, 2007)

Insurance salesman with a bad attitude.


----------



## Nooski (Jul 25, 2008)

rlb81 said:


> Software company? I always figured being on their consulting team would be the most fun consulting job, at least there (seems to be) some diversity in types of projects.


Yes, SW company. And you're right, there is plenty of diversity which is a big part of why it's fun! Just the range of customers makes it challenging in the consulting-projects and the role I have gives me a chance to get involved in sales, marketing and what-not, so every day is different!

Can't see myself leaving anytime soon!


----------



## thestig_wj (Nov 5, 2010)

CNC machinist


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

scoottay said:


> Insurance salesman with a bad attitude.


You've been a member since '07 and this is your first post???


----------



## scoottay (Apr 18, 2007)

cda 455 said:


> You've been a member since '07 and this is your first post???


Call me a lurker in the most extreme fashion. Just not enough time in my day for posting I guess.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

scoottay said:


> Call me a lurker in the most extreme fashion. Just not enough time in my day for posting I guess.


Two!

You have two posts now! Ah! Ah! Ah!


----------



## scoottay (Apr 18, 2007)

Three!! Man, this posting thing is ridiculously addicting.


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

deleted


----------



## smoothie7 (May 18, 2011)

I handle all of the inventory and HR duties for a computer company with 5 locations.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

I grow medical marijuana for cancer patients and the like for a living...

Its harvest time...here is some stuff trimmed a week ago (everything boxed ended up filling a whole laundry basket).


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

smoothie7 said:


> I handle all of the inventory and HR duties for a computer company with 5 locations.


Excess inventory that you can dump for nothing....contact me


----------



## Kona_CT (Apr 25, 2010)

EZRider 19 said:


> Any of you guys work for Infinity Insurance Company ?


Not me. I work for a smaller company most people have never heard of.



Lavern23 said:


> I sell Mechanical Seals/Packings. Mainly calling on power plants.


Any plants running Alstom/CE mills? I used to work for Alstom.


----------



## GIJosh84 (Jun 20, 2011)

Corrections Officer for the Sheriff's Office.


----------



## Dreamerof1 (Jul 22, 2004)

CAD monkey


----------



## nailtrail (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm at 17 year old assistant to a real estate agent. I knock on doors of people who are in default on their loans in the bay area. I'm currently in real estate school.


----------



## Natban (Oct 26, 2011)

^^^  Do you get shot at? Isn't that kind of stuff for the banks or lenders to worry about? Oh maybe your RE Agent is the landlord??


----------



## BigHit-Maniac (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm a Jet Engine Mechanic. 

I currently fix, troubleshoot, install, remove, and test TF-34 Engines & Electrical systems.

I've however worked on F-100-100, F100-220A,C,E Models, and F100-229 Engines and subsystems as well.


----------



## Paragon1555 (Dec 29, 2010)

Paper route! And I ride my bike for that!


----------



## JEM2 (Feb 25, 2010)

Im a Chef of a club... = boring lame asses that complain about everything.. no matter how good it is!!It pisses me off so much I ride every day!!! 
but I also own an Hospitaility consulting company which is a ton of fun!!


----------



## eschmunk (Sep 13, 2011)

Computer Engineer doing project management for the DoD.


----------



## Once_Upon_A_Time (Aug 13, 2004)

I'm more broke than you.



CEB said:


> I'm broke.....
> 
> I mean.... I'm a real estate broker..... have been since 1981. But the first statement is more accurate today
> 
> Buy a house.... pay a mortgage. Rent a house, pay someone else's mortgage


----------



## Eric_Anderson (Nov 25, 2011)

Salesman!


----------



## Natban (Oct 26, 2011)

Electrician/Estimator


----------



## OMNICELLL (Jan 31, 2009)

Im in training to be a performance artist again... Thank My God... I wont tell you anything else....


----------



## OK_MTBer (Sep 28, 2011)

JEM2 said:


> Im a Chef of a club... = boring lame asses that complain about everything.. no matter how good it is!!It pisses me off so much I ride every day!!!
> but I also own an Hospitaility consulting company which is a ton of fun!!


Cool signature.


----------



## dhinten (Nov 21, 2011)

Quote:
Originally Posted by RollingWanderer 
Medical Physicist. I work in the health care industry, cancer treatment to be more specific.

-RW
Hey, me too! Did you go to Vancouver this year for AAPM?


Hey, me too! I was in Vancouver for the AAPM this year - did a lot of riding around the city, and a couple of bike trips in Alaska before the meeting. A pretty high # of mtbr's considering the relatively few medical physicists! I am new to this forum.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

I was the shipping manager for a fairly large e-commerce store (large for beauty care anways ) - But recently, I have acquired the position for internet marketing (mostly PPC campaigns [google search]).

I never expected to be involved with this type of field - let alone in the Beauty Industry (which, BTW, seems recession-proof) - but it's pretty cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## tazmetal (Aug 17, 2011)

Currently A full-time student (sophomore) at Kettering university for mechanichal engineering. Also work full time for 6 months out of the year as a project engineer in the auto industry at a company you haven't heard of.


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

Math Teacher


----------



## 84F150 (Nov 13, 2011)

Accountant, advertising agency.


----------



## Estral (Sep 24, 2007)

matt sterbator said:


>


Ha! Fail! This could be said about ANY President.


----------



## kherron (Apr 13, 2011)

Software Engineer


----------



## SG CYCLES (Dec 21, 2010)

P.o. Nypd


----------



## patIH (Jan 5, 2011)

i wish could just ride bikes for a living, sadface


----------



## ferrettank (Jun 18, 2011)

Jdowning said:


> I'm a 3D Animator/Modeler and part time college professor teaching 3D Animation and various other digital art based courses.  I love what I do.


I'm a high school student atm, but my dream job is to be 3D modeler! 
and i'm hoping to get a job at a bike shop soon


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

SG CYCLES said:


> P.o. Nypd


How do you feel about the NYPD bike thefts and general Ill-Will towards cyclists?


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm a little confused why this is in the "passion" section of the forums? What I do, and I'm sure what most do for a living, is far from a passion. Maybe this should be in "general discussion"


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Cormac said:


> I'm a little confused why this is in the "passion" section of the forums? What I do, and I'm sure what most do for a living, is far from a passion. Maybe this should be in "general discussion"


Or, you could not worry about it and unwad your panties.

Or, did someone hold a gun to your head and make you open the thread?


----------



## Supermanofsteel (Nov 28, 2011)

I own a DJ Business, am a licensed machinist and took three years of business courses at college.


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

scrublover said:


> Or, you could not worry about it and unwad your panties.
> 
> Or, did someone hold a gun to your head and make you open the thread?


I can't help that the place is run like a well oiled machine, that had an oil change with sand.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Cormac said:


> I can't help that the place is run like a well oiled machine, that had an oil change with sand.


Eh, it's an internet forum that you pay nothing for the use of. Don't sweat it. It's very easy to not click on a thread if the title of said thread does not interest you.

I find myself doing (well, not doing) just that _all the time_. Try it, it's easy!


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

I was referring to my place of imprisonment er employment, not this forum.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Cormac said:


> I was referring to my place of imprisonment er employment, not this forum.


Doh! My bad.

Carry on.


----------



## Erik MM (Apr 16, 2010)

currently work with a trail contractor...its as fun as it sounds, but it can be downright dangerous


----------



## Captain Cobb (Mar 23, 2010)

I run these.


----------



## rlb81 (Aug 18, 2008)

Captain Cobb said:


> I run these.


I would put this in my top 5 coolest jobs. How do you get lucky enough to get this gig?


----------



## NIGHTHAWKDC5 (Nov 12, 2008)

I work in QA for a medical research facility private sector.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

I used to be an Airline pilot, but I quit because I was scared of heights. Then went to school to be a cop, dropped out cuz I hated authority. Was a nurse for a month, then left that field because I threw up anytime I saw blood, mucus, or any other human fluids.
Went into IT but kept letting the smoke out of the computers. Became an Alaskin fisherman (just like the one you see on TV) but stop due to an allergy to fish.
Was CIA for a while, but got paranoid of the man.
Now I just sit here and read your cool stories.


----------



## Captain Cobb (Mar 23, 2010)

rlb81 said:


> I would put this in my top 5 coolest jobs. How do you get lucky enough to get this gig?


 stay at it for a long time. I can honestly say that I love my job.


----------



## BOTTOM'S UP (May 12, 2011)

Own a tree company


----------



## FinsUp (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm a cop who gets paid to ride a bike everyday.


----------



## Apexpredator65 (Aug 26, 2011)

I have a job that most people associate with being about on the same evolutionary step as pond scum. No, I'm not a lawyer, I'm a car salesman. (Dun dun dun.....). 

Yes I sell cars for a living. New Volkswagen, Hyundai, BMW, Audi, Nissan, Mazda, Toyota and GMC. So if anybody is in So Cal and needs a car, let me know and I can hook you up. Yes that is a shameless plug, what can I say, I'm a car salesman.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

^^^ I want a '67 13-window bus


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Aug 3, 2011)

highdelll said:


> ^^^ I want a '67 13-window bus


That would be a "Deluxe"! Last year, I completed my 1966 21 window Samba resto!! :O


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Aug 3, 2011)

FinsUp said:


> I'm a cop who gets paid to ride a bike everyday.


I think I ran (Pedaled) away from you Sat!!??


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Andy Pancroft said:


> That would be a "Deluxe"! Last year, I completed my 1966 21 window Samba resto!! :O


c'mon man - don't hold back w/ the pics!


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

This is me hard at work on Thanksgiving 2010... My job is very tough sometimes.


----------



## webb-o (Nov 16, 2011)

licensed professional geologist working in the water resources/environmental industry in VA and the SE states


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

Cormac said:


> I'm a little confused why this is in the "passion" section of the forums? What I do, and I'm sure what most do for a living, is far from a passion. Maybe this should be in "general discussion"


I'm very passionate about my job.


----------



## SG CYCLES (Dec 21, 2010)

highdelll said:


> How do you feel about the NYPD bike thefts and general Ill-Will towards cyclists?


Unfortunately the media takes a few incidents and tries to make it into something that happens on a regular basis. NYC, 5 boroughs are extremely bike friendly. Manhattan, Brooklyn alone have spent millions in the past few years on bike lanes. More bike kiosks opening all over Manhattan. Problem is when they have these mass rides when hundreds of riders block the streets and traffic. Most are respectfull but you always get your few who decide to ruin it for everyone else. I ride the NYC 5 borough ride every year and 30,000 + spots sell out in a matter of hours. Awesome ride if anyone is ever in the area around May 1st. Bike theft is out of control, I would never leave my bike anywhere, it takes a thief less than 5 seconds to cut a lock and ride away. It's done alot by people already on bikes. They'll ride up and chain there bike up next to the bike there going to steal and pull out a small pair of bolt cutters from a messenger type bag and that's it.


----------



## mrmas (Jan 18, 2010)

Account Manager at a medical software company.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

SG CYCLES said:


> Unfortunately the media takes a few incidents and tries to make it into something that happens on a regular basis. NYC, 5 boroughs are extremely bike friendly. Manhattan, Brooklyn alone have spent millions in the past few years on bike lanes. More bike kiosks opening all over Manhattan. Problem is when they have these mass rides when hundreds of riders block the streets and traffic. Most are respectfull but you always get your few who decide to ruin it for everyone else. I ride the NYC 5 borough ride every year and 30,000 + spots sell out in a matter of hours. Awesome ride if anyone is ever in the area around May 1st. Bike theft is out of control, I would never leave my bike anywhere, it takes a thief less than 5 seconds to cut a lock and ride away. It's done alot by people already on bikes. They'll ride up and chain there bike up next to the bike there going to steal and pull out a small pair of bolt cutters from a messenger type bag and that's it.


Yeah, I understand there can be some media 'bent' ...but this 'bike theft' NYPD Talks to Times About Bike Seizure, But Not City Council: Gothamist by NYPD is not a media skew.


----------



## Conspearasea (Sep 4, 2011)

Captain Cobb, Nice to see another mariner on here.

I too am a Sea Captain, Here is my current ride. Nothing like an "office" at sea! We work on pipeline inspections and repairs.


----------



## Doba (Nov 29, 2008)

I inspect munitions, build bombs and deliver death for a living.


----------



## Conspearasea (Sep 4, 2011)

Doba said:


> I inspect munitions, build bombs and deliver death for a living.


The "dirty" side of freedom that most are scared to discuss, Good for you! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hardtail 355 (Oct 19, 2011)

US Army here.............active of course!

Livin the dream in Iraq!


----------



## SG CYCLES (Dec 21, 2010)

highdelll said:


> Yeah, I understand there can be some media 'bent' ...but this 'bike theft'


 Not to sure what that article proves. I could publish that the color of the "moon is purple", doesn't mean it's so. One of hundreds of papers in city with there own adgenda. I can say that when Obama does come to town they do take the precautions of removing cars,bikes, garbage cans etc... They even weld the sewer caps shut, not a new practice. Signs are posted to remove bikes, vehicles and if they are not they are removed for them. People don't listen or pay attention and then get pissed. Kinda like the guy who'll park in a bus stop then ***** at the cop when he gets a ticket. Noone wants to fess up or take responsibility for anything anymore. Everything is always someone elses fault, lame and old excuse. I'm not speaking as an employee of the city but as a regular person who sees this stuff all the time. On and off duty.


----------



## spoonylove (Nov 24, 2009)

I work for the navy


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

some sweet jobs!


----------



## Snake Muesl (Apr 17, 2005)

Well, since I read all 8 pages, I'll play:

Meat Manager for a local grocery store. We are a full service butcher shop that features local meat and poultry raised without the use of antibiotics or growth hormones.

It's a rewarding job and comes with a 10-mile one way bike commute that keeps the fitness level where it needs to be to slay the singletrack in my free time. Unfortuanatley that does not include weekends or holidays, so while the rest of you get some R&R, I am working my arse off. Of course that means I usually don't have to contend with crowded trails


----------



## Doba (Nov 29, 2008)

Conspearasea said:


> The "dirty" side of freedom that most are scared to discuss, Good for you! :thumbsup:


I built hundreds of the bombs that liberated Libya from a cruel dictator. I'm damn proud to say it too. Did the same thing in Afghanistan last year.


----------



## fuzzyfish (Jun 7, 2011)

5th grade teacher. Figured Id better thrash the trails then trash my class when kids drive me nuts.


----------



## Conspearasea (Sep 4, 2011)

Doba said:


> I built hundreds of the bombs that liberated Libya from a cruel dictator. I'm damn proud to say it too. Did the same thing in Afghanistan last year.


My brother in law is Force Recon Marine, father in law retired Navy, My Dad is Ex Army, and I am Ex Army as well.....

Thanks to everyone who has sacrificed and fought to give us our freedom we enjoy today !


----------



## jmiano (Aug 23, 2011)

10 years in the military, got my BSN and now an ER nurse. Yeah i take care of fallen mountain bikers, then go out and trash myself the very next day!


----------



## Captain Cobb (Mar 23, 2010)

Conspearasea said:


> Captain Cobb, Nice to see another mariner on here.
> 
> I too am a Sea Captain, Here is my current ride. Nothing like an "office" at sea! We work on pipeline inspections and repairs.


Yes, yes, I can't imagine doing anything else for a living.


----------



## 3forks (May 6, 2008)

landscaper


----------



## xtremestimpy (Nov 29, 2011)

im the assistant executive chef for a catering company in pasadena


----------



## FinsUp (Nov 12, 2006)

Andy Pancroft said:


> I think I ran (Pedaled) away from you Sat!!??


LOL, I haven't had anyone run/pedal away from me for a bit. I end up with an extra 50lbs when I factor in my gear and on bike equipment. When I ride on my days off, I feel like I fly.


----------



## Snake Muesl (Apr 17, 2005)

xtremestimpy said:


> im the assistant executive chef for a catering company in pasadena


Sweet, another food service worker!:thumbsup:

I think that makes three or four of us.

Otherwise the trends tend towards healthcare, finance, IT;' the military has a good presence and at least two sea captains (awesome).

Also, much respect to the handful of educators out there.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Final year in graphic art major. Already working as a graphic designer for a quite big polish pastry shop in Montreal (9 locations). I also work as my own boss and run Chaveca Design. My week days are filled with 2-3 things : ride to school/work, work on computer and sometime find time for the third one, to eat dinner. Working in a pastry shop as it's own advantages, such as daily fresh pastries and delicious Polish donuts at super low price and what's better then editing a picture of a chocolate cherry&ice cream cake while eating it 

Lot of graphic designers/artists here too 

My weekends, I'm either working/doing mechanics or riding/fishing.



David


----------



## BJEC1248 (Sep 17, 2011)

Partner in a big law firm. I handle family law cases, commercial lit, & medical malpractice cases (defense only). I love my job (most of the time). I love going to court & fighting people's battles for them (most of the the time). It pays for my hobbies--road biking, MTBing on my Giant Anthem, dirt bike racing & duck hunting--& keeps my wife & son ensconced in the lifestyle to which they have become accustomed. But the stress & hassle can be enormous; sometimes I wonder about the road not taken....but this is the only thing I know how to do that people will pay me for, that pretty much lets me be my own boss.


----------



## BKiller Fantom (Dec 28, 2009)

Manage Sales data and the comp program for a medical company. Good job if you don't mind using Excel all day!


----------



## scottvt (Jul 19, 2009)

I am a welder/fabricator who builds tanksand pressure vessels. Anything from big paint cans that go on trucks to paint lines on the road, to large decompression chambers, and saturation systems that could be found on some of the boats and platforms posted earlier.


----------



## krott5333 (Aug 6, 2009)

Cormac said:


> I was referring to my place of imprisonment er employment, not this forum.


the problem is that your life and obligations are imprisoning you, making you feel that you need to continue working at a job that you despise.

Get rid of all your obligations and quitting your job will become much easier.


----------



## krott5333 (Aug 6, 2009)

rockerc said:


> This is me hard at work on Thanksgiving 2010... My job is very tough sometimes.


LOL.. looks like the guys in the back have it even tougher!

And wow, those girls have some damn nice legs. :thumbsup:


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

krott5333 said:


> LOL.. looks like the guys in the back have it even tougher!
> 
> And wow, those girls have some damn nice legs. :thumbsup:


Yeah maybe, but my eyesight ain't what it used to be so I need to close in a little...


----------



## trouble (Mar 16, 2004)

I am a supply chain planner for a heavy equipment manufacturer. Also a full time student.


----------



## Haligan78 (Jun 13, 2011)

wildharejac said:


> Structural/wildland firefighter/medic


The best 6 years of my life were spent being a FF/EMT. I did the wild land thing in the summers between college years. I also worked for a training facility as an ARFF instructor.

I would love to go back to it. I would have never quit but my wife finished college and got a job elsewhere so we had to move. I was going to put in a couple more years of school to get my paramedic license but before the school year started I got a job that I really like and make more than I would as a firefighter. FF/EMT would win hands down for just being an awesome job, but my wife and I are looking into the future trying to set ourselves up to retire by age 50. Making more money now means I can invest more for later.


----------



## flobach (Oct 30, 2011)

Paramedic in Australia. Best job ever.


----------



## LowOnO2 (Nov 1, 2011)

I am an IT recruiter for a fortune 500 company. The company has a line of PC's/Laptops and other but I am on the IT services side. I assure you that no one grows up wanting to do what I do. Recruiters just fall into this job.


----------



## LowOnO2 (Nov 1, 2011)

big_slacker said:


> Because portions of the IT industry are still growing despite the current economy. VoIP, VMware (or other virtualization), networking and network security, government and private are all hiring like crazy now.


Very true. I have several VMware and Citrix open positions in Dallas and Austin.


----------



## ultraspontane (May 26, 2011)

I work with dogs. Wow this thread makes me feel like a dope.


----------



## Lule (May 4, 2009)

I _used_ to be a mechanic and electrician for a yacht services company repairing, servicing, and modifying multi-million dollar toys.

I returned to college a year and a half ago to study Appropriate Technology and renewable energy in my quest to save the world.


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm the ED of a non profit that owns and operates a system of backcountry ski huts.


----------



## S-Worker (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm a chemical engineer, currently working as process engineer for a german EPC company. If someone in this thread has certain connections to appropriate companies in the US (especially in california) just drop me a few lines


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

ultraspontane said:


> I work with dogs. Wow this thread makes me feel like a dope.


If it keeps a roof over your head, and buys food, never feel bad about earning a honest living. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. GT (Jan 17, 2004)

I work for a leading Door an Window Company
I build, inspect an pack door to be shipped out.


----------



## James K (Nov 9, 2011)

Full time student here. Major is mechanical engineering.


----------



## fonzie123 (Apr 8, 2011)

Transplantcoordinator, post mortal program


----------



## danguskhan (Aug 22, 2011)

ultraspontane said:


> I work with dogs. Wow this thread makes me feel like a dope.


That's probably some of the most honest clientele listed here. :thumbsup: In many ways I'm quite jealous.


----------



## Metalhack (Aug 13, 2011)

ultraspontane said:


> I work with dogs. Wow this thread makes me feel like a dope.


 Lucky bugger!


----------



## g34343greg (Dec 16, 2010)

i sleep in a cubicle, day-dream in meetings, and talk to co-workers all day. 

but technically i'm a mechanical engineer.


----------



## Conspearasea (Sep 4, 2011)

g34343greg said:


> i sleep in a cubicle, day-dream in meetings, and talk to co-workers all day.


Sounds like a line out of "Office Space" !


----------



## SG CYCLES (Dec 21, 2010)

Conspearasea said:


> Sounds like a line out of "Office Space" !


Do you have to hand in TPS reports?


----------



## ajjaaron (Jun 2, 2008)

Service Engineer for a commercial audio video integration company. I fix stuff that is not working mostly by turning the equipment off and then back on. Ha


----------



## PurpleOtter (Oct 3, 2011)

ajjaaron said:


> Service Engineer for a commercial audio video integration company. I fix stuff that is not working mostly by turning the equipment off and then back on. Ha


Preach it Brother!

I have lost count the number of times I have been paged to a studio to be told something does not work only to reach over and press the ON switch.....


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Nine pages and 420 posts and I'm still the only screen printer; yet, it is/was ****-all hard to find a job, go figure.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

monzie said:


> Nine pages and 420 posts and I'm still the only screen printer; yet, it is/was ****-all hard to find a job, go figure.


Nono. I just did some print screening all day long from last Thursday till this Sunday. I did a Superman in real-life size on t-shirts. Final project for my class.

Drawing is 26" tall. Pics of the t's later.


----------



## rowe925 (Nov 30, 2011)

g34343greg said:


> i sleep in a cubicle, day-dream in meetings, and talk to co-workers all day.
> 
> but technically i'm a mechanical engineer.


I'm the plumber/pipefitter that feels the direct impact of this:madman:


----------



## PedalingSLP (Dec 6, 2011)

I think I'm the first speech language pathologist to post up. I work with people who have autism and other low incidence disorders and who are nonverbal or minimally verbal. I also love my bike--just like all the IT folks, military personnel, engineers, EMTs....


----------



## Gutter Tech (Feb 7, 2011)

Instructional Designer for a Fortune 500 company. In my downtime (and for my not-living), I'm the Marketing Director for the Phoenix Film Festival. I like to keep busy.


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

rowe925 said:


> I'm the plumber/pipefitter that feels the direct impact of this:madman:


And I'm the technical writer waiting on answers from engineers. Now I know why i never hear back. :banghead:


----------



## Your Bike Sucks (May 20, 2011)

Former U.S. Navy E.O.D. Diver & current Dirtbag Nightclub Owner :thumbsup:.

I'm grateful to have wandered into the nightclub business after I finished my first of two tours in the Navy. Not at all a business I thought I would ever own and operate for almost 20 years now, but it has been rewarding, giving me LOTS of time to ride my bike .


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

*Teacher/Machinist*

Teach high school machining and pre-engineering but employed by the local tech college (they pay better than the district does). Also work part time as a machinist in a job shop, we mostly do aerospace, medical, automotive work.

Love working with kids, and having a shop full of cool toys to make bike parts with!

Now if I could just find the time to learn to weld frames, I would be set!

frog


----------



## Triaxtremec (May 21, 2011)

I sell home theater systems, tv's, projectors, surround sound systems, and all the electronic goodies in between.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Gutter Tech said:


> Instructional Designer for a Fortune 500 company. In my downtime (and for my not-living), I'm the Marketing Director for the Phoenix Film Festival. I like to keep busy.


Instructional design is really cool (well to people like me) - though I prefer logo-typing and ID - but what goes into it is not really understood by the masses - Done well, no one pays a second glance - done just a bit poorly - it is ridiculed.
Tough stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## icegeek (Feb 16, 2004)

I'm an importer/exporter


----------



## Heavy_Metal (Nov 22, 2011)

Registered Investment Advisor.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

icegeek said:


> I'm an importer/exporter


Vandelay Industries?


----------



## S-Worker (Jan 8, 2010)

Art Vandelay Isn't he an architect?


----------



## 1979chevy (Nov 30, 2011)

HVAC tech in and around Austin Tx.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

icegeek said:


> I'm an importer/exporter


If you're thinking about quitting the exporting and just focusing on the importing, you should know that the exporting is just as important as the importing.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

I guess I'm quite lucky to have a very stable, secure job at my local-(ish) bike shop.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

hardtailkid said:


> I guess I'm quite lucky to have a very stable, secure job at my local-(ish) bike shop.


meh, what do you know - your just a kid - riding a hardtail...


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

highdelll said:


> meh, what do you know - your just a kid - riding a hardtail...


 Not for long! 2012 Remedy 9 comes in Thursday!


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

frankiefrijoles said:


> new to the board! post 3. i work at performance bicycle. i dont ride a scattante =)


The scattante part made me actually laugh aloud.


----------



## frankiefrijoles (Dec 7, 2011)

new to the board! post 3. i work at performance bicycle. i dont ride a scattante =)


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

hardtailkid said:


> Not for long! 2012 Remedy 9 comes in Thursday!


STOKED!! :rockon:
gonna ask admin to change your name to 'kool-aid man'? 

...or is that 'kool-aid kid'? :skep:


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

highdelll said:


> STOKED!! :rockon:
> gonna ask admin to change your name to 'kool-aid man'?
> 
> ...or is that 'kool-aid kid'? :skep:


 :idea:


----------



## OK_MTBer (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for all the awesome responses everyone! I'm not really noticing much of a significant trend, but this is really cool seeing what everyone does to support their cycling habit/addiction.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

I find quite a few mtb actually more involved into graphic arts and design then I though. It's fun to know, as I'm pretty much the only one in my whole program who practice MTB. A few are into occasional road biking, one or two into ice skating, but I think there's only another guy who's into MTB, but he's not riding much. He has a Santa Cruz Chameleon with X0/X9 built, but not much time on his hands to ride 

Any professional trail builders too ?


----------



## mtbikernc69 (Mar 23, 2004)

Auto-mechanic from 87-06. Bike shop owner from 06-Present and living the dream of owning my own business! It's fun but man I need drugs sometimes!!


----------



## ferrettank (Jun 18, 2011)

David C said:


> I find quite a few mtb actually more involved into graphic arts and design then I though. It's fun to know, as I'm pretty much the only one in my whole program who practice MTB. A few are into occasional road biking, one or two into ice skating, but I think there's only another guy who's into MTB, but he's not riding much. He has a Santa Cruz Chameleon with X0/X9 built, but not much time on his hands to ride
> 
> Any professional trail builders too ?


We need to get a graphic art/ mtb group together 
yeah, I haven't meet a single person that is really into 3d art and bikes yet


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

ferrettank said:


> We need to get a graphic art/ mtb group together
> yeah, I haven't meet a single person that is really into 3d art and bikes yet


I know a few student in mechanical engineering to be into MTB, since some of the work exposed in their displays involved bike cranks, cogs, chainrings, bars, stem, etc... In industrial design too. But not heard of in 3d animation yet. I'm not sure about photography either.

David


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

*Dream Job(s)!!!*

Hey guys - figured this would be a great thread to post this - and after getting the ok from Francois, here goes.

I work at Specialized as a Senior Graphic Designer - we're currently looking for 2 graphic interns, as well as 30 other full time positions through out the company. Can't ask for much more than to be totally immersed in every facet of cycling culture! Check out the link and drop me a note if you've got any questions.

Specialized Bicycle Components : Careers at Specialized


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

'Bout to derail this and I'm sorry but, what?! You need an ink tech. I do that now, basically. And used UV ink for two years in P.O.P. and Signage printing. I'm so applying if my girlfriend is okay moving to CA!


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Truckee Trash said:


> Hey guys - figured this would be a great thread to post this - and after getting the ok from Francois, here goes.
> 
> I work at Specialized as a Senior Graphic Designer - we're currently looking for 2 graphic interns, as well as 30 other full time positions through out the company. Can't ask for much more than to be totally immersed in every facet of cycling culture! Check out the link and drop me a note if you've got any questions.
> 
> Specialized Bicycle Components : Careers at Specialized


I just looked it up the graphic designer intern thingy and do you think we could arrange something to haul my butt to CA if I get the job ?  That sounds pretty cool, but the only downside is I'm about 3 000 miles East of the office. But I always wanted to go to California.

The part that has me going was where it says : Ability to wrench on a bike every now and then. You'll make it my dream job having to mix computer and wrenching, both on bike duty 

Where do I apply ? Edit : Just did. Thanks.

David


----------



## Mr Bacon Jr (Apr 2, 2008)

Make vodka. Co-founder at Deep Eddy Vodka in Austin, TX.


----------



## RidinLou (Sep 5, 2011)

Trash, HHW, Used Oil and Tires.

Leastways that is the short version.

For the computer geeks/geekettes and others

PICNIC


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

David C said:


> I just looked it up the graphic designer intern thingy and do you think we could arrange something to haul my butt to CA if I get the job ?  That sounds pretty cool, but *the only downside is I'm about 3 000 miles East of the office*.....


Same, but I will pay for myself to get there via a loan from my bank. My GF(girlfriend not Gary Fisher) is mad I want to apply. I figure I will anyway. If I get the job I will go from there.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Hell same for me. I have enough stocks money for travel and lodging. Plus I already own a bike.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

David C said:


> Hell same for me. I have enough stocks money for travel and lodging. Plus I already own a bike.


Let's apply for and subsequently get these jobs then meet up and move to CA together. We'll need roommates and what better way to move to CA than with a fellow mtbiker? So in; though I do still need to apply.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

I already did apply. Be quick before they only pick me  then bring your GF too, so we'll have at least someone to prepare the lunches


----------



## bigcrs (Oct 27, 2008)

Dual traded, Industrial Electrician and HV Cable Splicer. Union proud!


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Lunches? She can barely make a meat n cheese sandwich without a mess, I cook. Yeah, going to apply today. So hyped. Broke as hell but willing to take a chance.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Then you need to get another girl 

I wonder how many applications they got for that job yet. At least one.


----------



## givati (Dec 5, 2011)

Printing business. Oh the joy.


----------



## toingtoing (May 3, 2010)

dreamerof1 said:


> cad monkey


+1 

I'm looking to get into project management....


----------



## g34343greg (Dec 16, 2010)

Truckee Trash said:


> Hey guys - figured this would be a great thread to post this - and after getting the ok from Francois, here goes.
> 
> I work at Specialized as a Senior Graphic Designer - we're currently looking for 2 graphic interns, as well as 30 other full time positions through out the company. Can't ask for much more than to be totally immersed in every facet of cycling culture! Check out the link and drop me a note if you've got any questions.
> 
> Specialized Bicycle Components : Careers at Specialized


i just applied for the "MTB product engineer" position. hopefully i'll get a phone call soon!!!

sounds like an awesome place to work


----------



## g34343greg (Dec 16, 2010)

Conspearasea said:


> Sounds like a line out of "Office Space" !


probably my favorite movie! and very easy to relate to for engineers



SG CYCLES said:


> Do you have to hand in TPS reports?


no TPS reports, but we have SCDs, ECOs, ECR, MSRs, and most of our product names are acronyms



rowe925 said:


> I'm the plumber/pipefitter that feels the direct impact of this:madman:


ha, don't blame me, i promise you'll never see a thing i worked on. its a very niche market



thickfog said:


> And I'm the technical writer waiting on answers from engineers. Now I know why i never hear back. :banghead:


we have a saying where i work "never let your work get in the way of meetings"... so its not our fault we're slow to get stuff done!


----------



## GrantR (Apr 16, 2008)

Bicycle Salesman 1 day a week
Unemployed 6 days a week


----------



## kestrel242 (Jul 11, 2008)

Avionics Software Engineer for the Boeing C-17 transport by day, Law student focusing on Intellectual Property by night.

... and not *nearly* enough free time to do some decent riding this semester - definitely have a bad case of cabin fever.


----------



## Airman8 (Dec 1, 2011)

Air Force, Aircraft electrician and environmental systems on a Boeing 747-200.


----------



## md247 (Dec 8, 2011)

Real estate


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

Time traveler


----------



## LiamRenaut (May 24, 2011)

Film maker!


----------



## drofluf (Dec 12, 2010)

Software


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

helicopter pilot


----------



## RedRidingHoodlum (Dec 8, 2011)

Bike mechanic, E-commerce and freelance artist....Add all three together and you get one broke dude.


----------



## Moto Rider (Dec 30, 2006)

I steal from the rich and give to the poor.


----------



## Hammy713 (Mar 15, 2009)

Another cop but I work a patrol dog.


----------



## CLMcLovin (Sep 27, 2011)

Mr Bacon Jr said:


> Make vodka. Co-founder at Deep Eddy Vodka in Austin, TX.


My friends love Deep Eddy's Sweet Tea vodka! :thumbsup: I didn't realize you guys were out of Austin. There's a lot of vodka coming from that area with Deep Eddy, Tito's, and Dripping Springs. Gotta love Austin, just rode the Barton Creek Greenbelt there for the first time last Friday. Pretty cool...I'm sure even cooler when there's water in the creek.


----------



## Page 449 (Dec 19, 2008)

Airline pilot


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Page 449 said:


> Airline pilot


My dad used to be a private pilot. His dream was to became an airline pilot, but he didn't had enough money to pay the courses and fees. But he's planning on buying a hydroplane in a few years


----------



## dogrange (Dec 1, 2011)

Attorney at large pharmaceutical company. Mostly licensing work.


----------



## xNJr (Apr 16, 2009)

Telecommunications business


----------



## monstertje (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm new here ..

But I run the wastewater treatment installation for the Duvel brewery in Belgium


----------



## helpmehh (Dec 14, 2011)

nothing much atm


----------



## DieTheVillain (Oct 1, 2011)

Jr. Web Developer / Software Engineer


----------



## foster07 (Jan 21, 2010)

Moto Rider said:


> I steal from the rich and give to the poor.


OBAMA! Is that you?

...Just kidding.

I'm the navigator on an oceanographic research ship.


----------



## Dynomiker (Oct 14, 2010)

Harley Davidson Technician in Salina, Ks

Picture of my (use to be, sold it) R6 on one of my lifts changing out tires. Again.


----------



## OK_MTBer (Sep 28, 2011)

Update: Just got my LLC certificate yesterday for BIKE On, llc. So I guess I'm now a business owner too.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

OK_MTBer said:


> Update: Just got my LLC certificate yesterday for BIKE On, llc. So I guess I'm now a business owner too.


Cool, you gonna have a Grand Opening Sale? I'm looking for mtn bike components at 
60-75% off...

Congrats!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MattC555 (Mar 24, 2011)

Bomb technician. If you see me running, try and keep up.


----------



## machwon (Jul 26, 2010)

Dynomiker said:


> Harley Davidson Technician in Salina, Ks
> 
> Picture of my (use to be, sold it) R6 on one of my lifts changing out tires. Again.


Crazy- I went to school in Salina for 7 years a long time ago (SJMS lol). Still have some friends there. You know Casey Morgan by chance?


----------



## machwon (Jul 26, 2010)

GIS Specialist here. Crazy exciting job let me tell you.


----------



## blueibis (Dec 1, 2011)

highend exotic reptile distributor


----------



## trailbrain (Feb 22, 2005)

nooski said:


> i'm a gis consultant and loving it! Work for the swedish distributor of the leading gis company.


esri?


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

blueibis said:


> highend exotic reptile distributor


:nono:


----------



## Dynomiker (Oct 14, 2010)

machwon said:


> Crazy- I went to school in Salina for 7 years a long time ago (SJMS lol). Still have some friends there. You know Casey Morgan by chance?


Yes i do. Kinda. We know some of the same people. And i think hes friends with my cousin, Jimmy O.


----------



## B-DAWG1 (Dec 16, 2011)

Locomotive Engineer for Union Pacific.


----------



## mtbmitch2 (Sep 24, 2007)

self employed, Sell Ohlins M/C suspension and work on BMW and KTM motorcycles
also sell Shorai lipo batteries, 70% lighter than anything else

mitchsmotorcycles.com


----------



## MikeBurnsie (Jan 19, 2011)

overhaul military equipment. Damn, I've said to much already:madman:


----------



## mstguide (Oct 20, 2008)

*what do i do?*

I help people solve their issues . . . 
The I need to go ride my bike to fix mine. lol


----------



## papanoel (Nov 11, 2008)

Consultant.

Actually I'm not a mercenary as you could think  but a CAD designer mainly involved in designing car engines. I can only ride on week ends when I'm not away from home heavily drinking with my friends... :madman:


----------



## jmountain (Jun 11, 2011)

Systems Administrator....servers, firewalls, networking and other highly dangerous activities....


----------



## ajdonner (Apr 3, 2007)

Drug discovery at a pharmaceutical company.


----------



## yetiasx (Feb 6, 2006)

self employed carpenter/house builder, going to work is like riding my salsa fargo both are fun to do, but the carpentry pays more money


----------



## jgusta (Oct 9, 2004)

pinerider said:


> I'm an overpaid, lazy, whiny, entitled, white-biased, over compensated, public coffer draining, 3-month-vacation-enjoying, public high school teacher who's constantly begging the taxpayers for more money that's not the least bit necessary.


Best answer so far.

BTW, I am a full time physical therapist working for a large HMO (health maintenance org) with kids who tries to ride whenever I can (push for 3-4 days/wk all year-round).


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

pinerider said:


> I'm an overpaid, lazy, whiny, entitled, white-biased, over compensated, public coffer draining, 3-month-vacation-enjoying, public high school teacher who's constantly begging the taxpayers for more money that's not the least bit necessary.


So including this in my signature.


----------



## sagealmighty (Apr 18, 2010)

I make snow at a ski resort.


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm sell employed
I buy and sell heavy construction equipment and make money once a year for 6 days straight lol


----------



## Dummyrunner (May 25, 2011)

Dayshift manager in plant that makes oil/fat food and cooking products.


----------



## Tucstwo (Nov 27, 2011)

Used car dealer here. Amazing the diversity in this sport. Imagine if this were a golf forum? How lame this thread would be?


----------



## MotoX33 (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm a Chiropractor. Not as crazy as I used to be since my hands and wrists are now my money makers.


----------



## TNRabbit (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm an employee for a local contractor who pays me too much money & treats me better than I deserve~

Currently working on an automated landing system for the Navy in southern Maryland.

I have a side business for fun called "The Fix-It Dude"....


----------



## Sunn Xchox (May 25, 2008)

I'm a college student/bike mechanic. Working on getting my BS in bio another BS in clinical lab science and my MS in CLS. Junior right now and 2 more years to go....this is getting expensive.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Sunn Xchox said:


> I'm a college student/bike mechanic. Working on getting my BS in bio another BS in clinical lab science and my MS in CLS. Junior right now and 2 more years to go....this is getting expensive.


Try getting a PhD . . . now THAT gets expensive. The good news is though that with your degree's you'll earn what you spent in your first year of full-time employment. :thumbsup:


----------



## HardRk2011 (Dec 18, 2011)

Retired Navy going on 3 years.....currently working on my degree in Professional Aeronautics.


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

15 years in the military;11 in the Navy flying Seahawks and 4 in the Army National Guard flying Blackhawks. Now I fly part time in the Guard, and work as a federal technician durng the week test flying Blackhawks and managing the QC shop.

MEDEVAC Pilot
Maintenance Test Pilot
Test Pilot Evaluator


----------



## hardwarz (Jun 12, 2009)

Hummm... 
Day (full time): 2nd level support of a B2B website for a tire manufacturer.
Nights/Weekends: Work at a bike store on the sales floor.
On Call: Owner/Manager/Repairman of rental properties.
School: Going for a Technology Management with a minor in Comp Sci.

Bike ride: Whenever I can. Usually 1-2x a month.


----------



## asy2 (Oct 29, 2010)

Kitchen manager/line cook at a local restaurant, and i'm is ecstatic that the holidays are almost over and things will calm down for a little while so maybe I can get some riding in...


----------



## A&PShane (Dec 26, 2011)

I am an aircraft mechanic. I love working with my hands. Its
satisfying to be able to fix something.


----------



## High_Plains_Drifter (May 29, 2011)

Process engineer in the semiconductor industry
good pay and 4 day work weeks


----------



## Doug_J (Oct 5, 2009)

Many years in the U.S. Army/CA Army National Guard. I'm a C-23 Sherpa Instructor Pilot now, but I've been both an Instructor Pilot and Maintenance Test Pilot on the CH-47 Chinook.

I'm currently in Egypt, but will start the flight home in less than a month. :thumbsup:


----------



## grover (Apr 14, 2004)

Financial Advisor for the last 13 yrs. Lots of hours, mediocre pay compared to the stress and responsibilities, but it pays for my kid's college expenses and new tires and chains for the cycles:thumbsup:
Cheers and Happy New Year


----------



## anesthesia-matt (Jul 28, 2009)

*Occupation*

I'm the sandman.....


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

Product endurance tester for Trojan...


----------



## MyMilkExpired (Nov 1, 2010)

Project Manager, Pre-sales Engineer / Manager for a Houston IT consulting company. Pay is great, I work from home as much as humanly possible. Life's good!


----------



## Rory Avant (Dec 29, 2011)

*work*

I work as a State Law Enforcement Officer, putting bad guys in jail...


----------



## Rory Avant (Dec 29, 2011)

In the State of South Carolina.


----------



## TNRabbit (Dec 9, 2011)

mopartodd said:


> Product endurance tester for Trojan...


WAAAAAAAHHH! You made me LOL~


----------



## Dirt_Guy (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm a dirt guru for three government. I get to dig holes and make pretty maps. Most projects involve building dams for ponds and determining wetlands.

Sent from my bulletproof Commando.


----------



## RidinLou (Sep 5, 2011)

dirt . . . Dirt . . . DIRT

I thought dirt was something one cleaned out from under their nails.

Soil was what out there covering rocks and such.

Least that is what the geologists have told me


----------



## Dirt_Guy (Nov 9, 2011)

RidinLou said:


> dirt . . . Dirt . . . DIRT
> 
> I thought dirt was something one cleaned out from under their nails.
> 
> ...


You are correct. I had a professor that threatened to fail anyone saying dirt after they first week of class. I like to say dirt to make my colleuges cringe from time to time.

Sent from my bulletproof Commando.


----------



## TerikE (Jun 21, 2011)

I sell propane and propane accessories.


----------



## Giant Chachi (Jan 9, 2012)

Property & Casualty Insurance Agent. I mainly focus on personal insurance (home, auto, etc) but I do some small commercial and life insurance as well. Happy to provide advice to any mtbr members looking for help or assistance.


----------



## BlueCannon (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm a design engineer. I work for a small engineering group and we are currently designing this re-engine upgrade for the Bell 205A-1. It's safe to say I have a lot of fun at work. Although, I do miss working with people my age (26), everyone here is at least 40. Not saying that's old, but there is a bit of a generation gap.


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Hardware design engineer for the optical transport division of a major microchip manufacturer. Basically, I design stuff that allows people to download porn faster.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*warehouse keeper*

I 'm a commuter bike ( except rain and snow and below zero climate )


----------



## jimwg (Aug 7, 2010)

More DIRT! I was working as a soils field tech in Orange County CA. that being a construction related field in one of the "least friendly to businesses" states...I am currently unemployed. (my company principals also would insist it was "Soil...not dirt...don't call it dirt when your'e in the field.)


----------



## Tails8 (Apr 27, 2010)

Network engineer / Programmer. Basically I can't wait to ride since I'm behind a computer ALL day.. 

Tails


----------



## ghglenn (Jan 26, 2012)

Currently an At-Home-Dad, majoring in domestic arts.


----------



## davewinters (Feb 16, 2008)

*Architecture and Interior Design Photographer*

Architecture and Interior Design Photographer

Architecture | Photographer | Synergy of Creation and Perception

Sacramento Architectural Photography

Shameless plug I know!


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

Pretentious Take: I am the Lead Assembler for a Major Retailer.

Real Deal: I build sh!t for Walmart -- BSO's, particle-board furniture, cheap BBQ grills, etc.; then I have to take things that have never been put together before, PUT them together, and make them work for my store manager. He has stipulated that I'm likely 'best in the Region'. I'll take that, and accept it based on the fact that no other store has an assembly work area like mine -- over 1000 sq ft! The backroom I work in is about 4000 sf, and about 1/3 of it is mine. For WM assembly areas, it's the Taj Mahal.

The company sucks to work for, but my immediate chain of management treats me like royalty. That counts for a LOT.

EDIT: oh yeah, I'm a car-free bike commuter, and they allow my bike in the building; I roll it in the front door, back to my work area, EVERY day, with total acceptance.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

Right now I'm working at a convenience store/pizza place between classes so I can somewhat afford to pay tuition and rent. 

After I graduate with my ecology and evolutionary biology degree I'm hoping to land a job with either something like an aquarium/zoo or something like the USGS/DNR.


----------



## nanochef (Mar 9, 2011)

Cool to see the many jobs and same passions. I am a chef from toronto


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

nanochef said:


> Cool to see the many jobs and same passions. I am a chef from toronto


do the brats make their way 'up-there' ?


----------



## TallRiderVA (Dec 19, 2011)

Budget Analyst for county government. I ride to de-stress and it is a huge plus having 14 miles of trails 5 minutes from the house.


----------



## Rack Man (Nov 18, 2010)

Self employed......I design sell and install warehouse equipment.....storage racks, conveyor systems, forklifts....etc


----------



## stumpy223 (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm a student, but I also work retail at an outdoor outfitter, it doesn't pay great but the employee discount makes up for it.


----------



## cardioverter (Apr 16, 2011)

emergency department tech in a level II trauma center, and go to nursing school. Now I never get to ride :..(


----------



## Desert Rider (Feb 17, 2011)

Industrial and interaction designer


----------



## FujNoob (Dec 20, 2009)

Full time Firefighter. Work 24 the off for 48. Leaves a lot of time for riding. I look at it as 66% retired. :thumbsup:


----------



## MrFett (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm an online marketer and web designer. SEO, SEM, etc. I've combined my work and one of my passions to make things fun for myself.

mtbnorcal.com


----------



## hartwerks (Oct 2, 2011)

Winters I teach skiing and snowboarding. The rest of the year I am a bike mechanic. Also working on a degree in psychology to move more into peak performance coaching...


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

I'm an indentured servant here in Germania. I should earn my liberation from my oppressors by the end of the summer. Then I'll head back to the Bay Area. I need me some In-n-Out damnit!


----------



## Jack0207 (Jan 29, 2012)

LNG gas plant tech in australia.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

Well, right now I recently lost my foot due to diabetic complications & heart & circulation problems,but contrary to all the folks around me, after I learn to walk again, I'm going back to work!! :thumbsup:
I did security/loss prevention work mostly.My last job was working with U.S.Government Homeland Security guarding commercial seaports against terrorist threats,etc.(loss prevention) Not directly for the Government, but with a private agency.i also enjoy introducing people to mountain biking, as nearly everybody around where I live knows nothing about how great our sport is.I mean MTB is not exactly as popular as football,baseball and basketball, right? How I got into mountain biking is a wonderful story in itself.I don't really know why I was "chosen" to be in it, but boy I'm sure glad I was! :thumbsup: 
Well, take care guys and see you on the trails.
---zarr


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm a medicinal chemist. I design and synthesize new drug molecules for a research institute. Our current disease target is breast cancer.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## BoomerBrian (Jun 27, 2011)

Java Developer.


----------



## mtbmdk (Jun 7, 2008)

Target for middle management hostility.........


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

BoomerBrian said:


> Java Developer.


A Coffee Maker?


----------



## lwkwafi (Jan 29, 2006)

A PhD candidate in Communication (rhetoric) with an interest in democratic theory and practice.


----------



## Falling (Aug 1, 2006)

I manage an oil refinery. I am somewhat at a cross roads. I am the top person at the facility that I run but, I am one promotion, that is slowly being forced on me, away from leaving an area that I absolutely love to moving to the mid west flat lands. I get to ride pretty much every weekend and a maybe two nights a week currently. If I move that will essentially go away or I'll be forced to be a roadie  

It's easy to say walk away, but there is a lot of pride wrapped up in being where I am for the age I am. Plus what would I do with the rest of my life? Unfortuantely my field is pretty specific.

Sorry for whining, I could be unemployed.


----------



## BoomerBrian (Jun 27, 2011)

highdelll said:


> A Coffee Maker?


Haha...good one.


----------



## lwkwafi (Jan 29, 2006)

It really depends where you are in the midwest. Even in the chicagoland area there are some decent trails in forest preserves (darn rivers and streams cutting into the earth). Not like the ones i have in PA now, but they got me started just fine.


----------



## Radchop (Dec 22, 2011)

Law Enforcement


----------



## Jason5906 (Feb 26, 2012)

Airport screener, hopefully police officer soon


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

...


----------



## iBallz (Aug 31, 2009)

HVAC Contractor, Insulator, Air Balancer, Thermographer.


----------



## mozzyman (Jan 20, 2012)

Sergeant in county jail.


----------



## NotQuiteClimbing (Jul 26, 2010)

I manage a QA group for a bank. I do it full time from home.


----------



## likeaboss (Jan 1, 2012)

IT Director for a federal government agency


----------



## SJKevin (Nov 30, 2011)

Corporate Financial Analyst


----------



## BokorSolo (Dec 20, 2009)

I used to be a technical writer for one of the big beltway bandits out here in DC. Then they got bought out over a year ago. I guess my timeline was Technical Writer, Unemployment and currently delivering pizzas for Paisano's and flipping bikes when the weather is good. Still looking for work..., but I get to ride during the day. I work full-time, but at night and always on Friday, Saturday and Sunday, better tips. So much for weekends...


----------



## FirefighterMTN (Feb 6, 2012)

Pharmaceutical Research--I make sure people are healthy enough to take drugs for money!!
Firefighter/EMT-part-time/Volunteer and hope that soon it becomes my primary job!!


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

full time computer science student.


----------



## roblee (Sep 26, 2011)

I`m the Master Baiter on a fishing boat.


----------



## BuckshotJones (Aug 25, 2008)

Programmer (Vulnerability Research)


----------



## LarryG (Feb 5, 2004)

Psychology professor at a state university.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

LarryG said:


> Psychology professor at a state university.


Nice! I'm looking for an assistant prof. position now. (PhD in Clinical Neuropsych)


----------



## ihaveagibsonsg (Nov 29, 2010)

I play guitar at seaworld in the shamu show. My job conflicts with riding because I have to be extra cautious about breaking an arm or finger. Ironically I broke my middle finger about a week ago and my guitar tech happened to be hiking at the exact same time and saw me do it(wtf right?). I remove my splint when I go in to work so no one thinks anything of it.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

RaviAuto said:


> I work in a software company as a software tester......


My dad's the same... I hear you on how lame that job can get sometimes... Or annoying waiting for the developers to fix the bugs... Well, depends on the type of software of course. He's into creation of shipping labels printers software for carriers.


----------



## AZGroundPound3r (Sep 28, 2011)

Technician at an outdoor weathering lab. Basically I watch sh*t fall apart in the sun.


----------



## BigTex91 (Oct 28, 2010)

Independent provider of editorial services. That means writer, photographer and, yes, editor, for a variety of clients, mostly in motorsports and automotive. Clients include a mix of media (Web, print, television) and custom publishing work (stuff for which I get no credit but generally pays better).

www.rsjamescreative.com


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

After I got out of the Army in 1968 I was a rock band roadie for ten years or so.

After that my friend Gary Fisher and I rented a garage and opened a business we called "MountainBikes."

But now I move pianos. The world won't run out of pianos in my lifetime, you can't send the job overseas, and best of all, it's really hard work.

Easy jobs pay minimum wage. Hard and/or scary jobs pay very well.

Funny thing, after a customer watches me and my crew yank a concert grand up a flight of stairs, they often comment on how hard the work is. I have to tell them that what they just saw was about as hard as five minutes out of a three-hour ride that I do for FUN.


----------



## Biscuit Pants (Jun 26, 2006)

Houndog45 said:


> I build shotblast machines..IE: Electrician/Fabricator/Jack of all trades:madman:
> I am also the poor slob who gets all after hour service calls...
> 
> I also plays drums in a 7-10 Pc..R&B/Disco/Soul/Rock/Country/Funk
> show band.....


I sell new shotblast machines and rebuilds on the old ones, Been working in this industry over 25 years, work the SE US. take my bike with me on the road,after the time change.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

Mechanical engineering


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

I love this thread. It helps me keep in perspective the pictures people post of their bikes and why they can afford them. But, every time I see the title of it, it reminds me of the lyrics of this song; it's making me go a bit nutty. And now it will drive you crazy too.


----------



## Ironchefjon (Mar 23, 2007)

Recently graduated biology major looking for work in biotech manufacturing or R&D. Till then, I detail cars at a local Subaru dealership.


----------



## ElwoodT (Mar 13, 2011)

I make wooden mugs on the lathe. Thus my user name. Been doing it over a decade.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

I fabricate and fit these:










and these:










As well as these:


















these:










and these:










to correct this:


----------



## cerrogordo (Feb 3, 2012)

^You should drop some inspiration on the "Rider Down, injuries and recovery" forum!


----------



## cerrogordo (Feb 3, 2012)

Water quality monitoring in the capitol's major watershed.


----------



## d.wagner (Feb 7, 2012)

Senior Mechanical Engineering Student at Texas Tech, Active member of Pi Tau Sigma (National Honorary Mechanical Engineering Fraternity),graduating December or 2012, in the market to start a career after graduation. any fellow bikers wanna put in a good word with the big man for me? just let me know where to shoot my resume!


----------



## RustyA (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm a neuroradiologist. I've only broken 3 or 4 helmets. I can't remember.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> After I got out of the Army in 1968 I was a rock band roadie for ten years or so.
> 
> After that my friend Gary Fisher and I rented a garage and opened a business we called "MountainBikes."
> 
> ...


Who did you roadie for?


----------



## critterstalker (May 1, 2011)

Plumber, amateur photographer.


----------



## creyc (May 24, 2005)

CAD/BIM for the construction industry

we model buildings in 3D ahead of time to cut construction time/cost/mistakes..


Not so great for riding however.


----------



## zeppy (May 21, 2011)

Last semester Master's degree candidate for an M.P.A.

Also work as customer service for an insurance company. Hopefully for not much longer... :thumbsup:


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

Procurement at a large aerospace and defense firm.


----------



## OK_MTBer (Sep 28, 2011)

*Update:*

Start a new job in two weeks:

Purchasing and Supply Management for an Oil and Gas supplier of pressure pipe unions and fluid control products.

So glad I'm out of IT!


----------



## velveteer (Feb 28, 2012)

Production Chemist in a Dye manufacturer. Mainly FD&C dyes, as well as ink and industrial dyes.


----------



## theslowestrider (Jun 9, 2011)

This


----------



## Factory_Phil (Jan 5, 2012)

Tool and Die Maker. I've been building dies and custom machinery mainly for the automotive industry for 10 years now. I like building things, and lately I've been thinking of what I could build on my own to start my own business.


----------



## IndecentExposure (Sep 25, 2006)

Porn star.


----------



## Aviators (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm an online advertising executive.


----------



## mrcyrus16 (Dec 31, 2011)

Production Manager for a medical device manufacture, in the process of getting my degree in welding science, love TIG welding.


----------



## hammy35 (Jan 2, 2009)

Commercial insurance, underwriter. Work for a major carrier.


----------



## TRaGiK (Feb 23, 2012)

Auto mechanic / shop owner.


----------



## GrampBredo (Dec 18, 2007)

Engineering student and Air Force ROTC Cadet.


----------



## russssellll (Feb 19, 2012)

Consultant for the greens industry for saving the environment.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*I club baby seals....*

And before you get all wound up....

I only club them for their fur. (They don't taste very good).


----------



## Harpersdaddy (Mar 2, 2011)

pharmaceutical sales. plenty of time to ride my bike!


----------



## afrizzledfry (Feb 26, 2012)

Orthopedic Physician Assistant


----------



## hesston (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm in healthcare...facilities management manager...I ride with a lot of nurses, phlebotomists, emergency techs...etc. 

I am studying (and am on a part-time basis) to become a business strategy consultant...working on my doctorate.


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

Everybody's beatch 

aka

Surveyor :madman:

Hey you, go map that forest so we can cut all the trees down and plant vineyard. Hey you, go stake out that building pad while we follow you with heavy equipment and try to run you over. Hey you, go locate those sewer manholes in the middle of Highway "we drive really fawking fast, why are you in our way? and how dare you make us 5 secs late". Hey you, go map that hillside of poison oak and dont be calling in sick in two days when your eyes are swollen shut and your scrotum is the size of basketballs. Hey you, it's a 120 degrees outside today... why don't you go map that hillside full of trees, poison oak and rattle snakes. Hey you, it's raining buckets... go map some trees in 4' tall weeds. Hey you, we have 15 min's worth of budget for this job... but it will take you all day. 

Yep... my job sucks day in and day out. But I get to be outside and stay reasonably fit. Plus, I never have to worry about lack of blood pressure when you're such an angry, pessimistic a-hole such as myself!


----------



## hesston (Sep 21, 2009)

That sir, is funny...and I'm sorry.


----------



## DavidF (Jul 23, 2009)

Wouldn't call it a living but I do security part-time. Going back to school so I can eventually find a job that pays only marginally better but allows me to spend time doing what I really want to do...which is spend time outside collecting data that everyone using said data will ignore and/or twist to fit their agenda.

At least it gives me plenty of time to ride.


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

hesston said:


> That sir, is funny...and I'm sorry.


Ha! me too... my official job title is "Party Chief" but I never get to plan any parties... :madman:


----------



## 62Tbirder (Jan 6, 2012)

Hot rod and motor sport magazine publishing


----------



## applehead110 (Jul 25, 2008)

According to federal, and state municipalities, and parents an over paid underworked teacher and part time student. Now I am in a race to nowhere following no common sense standards.:madman:


----------



## teamfour (Jan 15, 2012)

Legislative Specialist for a federal agency on Capitol Hill.


----------



## JonnyB76 (Nov 13, 2009)

State Employee/Civil Engineer

I'm in charge of 5 million dollar overpass project over a major highway.

And i get Zero respect because i am a State Employee.:smallviolin:


----------



## dth656 (Feb 12, 2009)

dude, be careful out there. i used to be a civil engineer back in the day, and had my fair share of near misses. if we were diving a manhole, or even using the cover to fix a position, we'd usually have someone whose only job was to watch traffic and yell if some moron drove into our coned off area. (yes, we always had an engineer prepared traffic control plan in accordance w/ the local DOT standard)



abeckstead said:


> Everybody's beatch
> 
> aka
> 
> ...


----------



## Ridin_Ryan (Mar 5, 2012)

I just got a job in the IT department at a private high school. I am in charge of all the windows machines on campus...


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

dth656 said:


> dude, be careful out there. i used to be a civil engineer back in the day, and had my fair share of near misses. if we were diving a manhole, or even using the cover to fix a position, we'd usually have someone whose only job was to watch traffic and yell if some moron drove into our coned off area. (yes, we always had an engineer prepared traffic control plan in accordance w/ the local DOT standard)


Oh I've seen so much dumb stuff... I could fill pages. The best is the guy who nearly runs you over and still asks for directions. If you are wearing any kind of day glo color in public, it's apparently your civic duty to give directions!


----------



## JonnyB76 (Nov 13, 2009)

abeckstead said:


> Oh I've seen so much dumb stuff... I could fill pages. The best is the guy who nearly runs you over and still asks for directions. If you are wearing any kind of day glo color in public, it's apparently your civic duty to give directions!


Me too, My favorite personal story was when i was laboring in college for a heavy civil construction company, we had a package setup in a turning lane when an old man pulled into the package at 45mph in his Oldsmobile heading straight for me and the 318 Cat wheeled excavator right beside me while i was raking loam. The operator of the 318 honks the horn to get my attention and points at the car rapidly approaching, i leap into the median hoping i won't get flattened. The Oldsmobile comes to a stop a foot and a half from the tires of the 318, right on top of where i was standing.:eekster: the old timer in the drivers seat explains that we are in his way and that he must make the right hand turn that we are blocking. If he had stayed in the lanes like he was supposed too he would have seen the sign and turn that was setup BEHIND us.:madman: i let my heart slow down a bit before i get him back into traffic so he can take his ever so important right hand turn on the other side of us. From that point on i have been a bit more paranoid when in a package setup in heavy traffic.


----------



## taco (Dec 30, 2003)

Double-naught spy.


----------



## tampa_b (Nov 6, 2011)

I work as an electrician


----------



## MrPretty (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm a Civil/Structural Designer (AutoCAD)


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

I just got my degree as a Biologist specialized in the Palaeonthology area, also studying Geology and looking forward to continue "upgrading" my biology studies in order to get my Masters and later on, my PhD. For now looking for a job in, well, whatever comes up, proffessor at some high school or even at a call cener, which is an easy job. I also give guitar lessons.


----------



## Meowhead (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm a massage therapist...and just a bum when I'm not seeing clients...certainly not as impressive as everyone else's titles


----------



## strang3r (Mar 6, 2012)

boring desk job


----------



## Psynaut (Mar 6, 2012)

Business Banking.


----------



## jij0226 (Jan 31, 2012)

I work as a Field Engineer for a Concrete Formwork Company.


----------



## Ouzo4Twozo (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm in commercial sales for a moving company.


----------



## IPSC shooter (Mar 5, 2012)

Public Works Director of a small town.
Cert. Water Treatment
Water distribution
Waste Water treatment (the orginal green job)


----------



## Tripp88 (Feb 12, 2012)

Just another FF/EMT/Paramedic!!


----------



## buzbom99 (Feb 6, 2012)

.net developer


----------



## captain smoke eater (Jun 19, 2010)

FF/Paramedic


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

I'll do nearly any work that pays for my biking/photography/music/jeep habits.

I own a tiny used bookstore (still trying to get enough inventory together to make a go of it), and do consulting work to fill in the holes.

I'd *like* to be a freelance writer/photographer, and sell books as my day job. Trying to get my expenses down to be able to do that


----------



## 6zxp (Nov 26, 2007)

Travel around the world as a Merchant Marine(commercial ship) 11 years...change career after i left.
Presently work in the Medical field(ER) Orthopedic Tech/ER tech...sometimes volunteer Event(Medic) had 2 kids and enjoy outdoors MTB,cycling,DragonBoat race ! etc.


----------



## roogie (Jan 21, 2012)

I drive this Kenworth. If I take the pedals and wheels off my bike it fits behind the seats, so I get to take it with me.










roog


----------



## OK_MTBer (Sep 28, 2011)

Failed to mention my new boss is a mountain biker, freakin sweet!


----------



## mbrock.40 (Aug 29, 2007)

I work in a Network Operations Center for a local bank. I monitor servers and internal systems.


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

I work for CNN. Before that I worked in tv news in Sacramento, Fresno, Albq New Mexico & Phoenix.
I earned 2 Emmys which I turned into fancy stems.


----------



## XC-Trail-Man24 (Feb 11, 2012)

Corp. IT Support Center -for a chain of eyeglass stores


----------



## grantload (Mar 8, 2012)

law student


----------



## Whitexc (Feb 11, 2012)

Construction foreman in the Natural Gas industry.....not too exciting but puts food under the roof and funds the toys. Some people do some cool $hit!


----------



## Bakudan (May 19, 2011)

IT guy for a bank. Hence the word 'Tech' in my screenname.


----------



## C.Jason (Feb 14, 2012)

Do Carbon fiber bicycle related business, offer professional & affordable bike. You guys need it, please contact me!!


----------



## BumpityBump (Mar 9, 2008)

Who really cares? Especially on a forum of this size.

Party pooper, and happy in my career.:thumbsup:


----------



## DaveBro (Feb 11, 2012)

Electronic Engineer. Currently manage a chip development group for a major semiconductor company. Good career, but burnt out; looking to retire soon.


----------



## metamad (Feb 23, 2007)

Brand manger for a global ice cream brand... who battles the intake of ice cream with the longest hill climb he can find.


----------



## PearlJam09 (Apr 23, 2010)

Grad student


----------



## spoonylove (Nov 24, 2009)

I build big black object . That go under the water .. USA


----------



## :EJ (Feb 20, 2012)

Was turning wrenches at a bike shop full time, now SAHD Monday-Friday and shop rat on the weekends. Living the dream.


----------



## Banda427 (Dec 12, 2010)

bank teller in california... but looking to make the move to Respiratory therapy, just need that job first...


----------



## rjs3113 (Mar 9, 2012)

Electrician


----------



## NismoGriff (May 15, 2011)

12V guy.... I used to do this......





































but now that I am back at a retail chain I just do boring remote starts, security, satellite radio, iPod adapters, etc... BLEH. This is why I need to get riding :thumbsup:


----------



## MAR67 (Dec 23, 2011)

i,m a mechanic for a major express shipping company.


----------



## javelina1 (Mar 10, 2005)

IT Manager....


----------



## Loraura (Apr 25, 2011)

Database administrator/custom report writer in the healthcare industry.


----------



## Headhunter858 (Feb 7, 2012)

I am a headhunter in the IT field.


----------



## LaXCarp (Jul 19, 2008)

Environmental Compliance Specialist for a utility construction company. I basically make sure $10-50 million dollar projects don't get shut down for environmental reasons.

I am an environmental biologist by education


----------



## Kayton (Feb 8, 2012)

IT supervisor


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

IT professional with Govt.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Legal Assistant/Paralegal until i finish law school, then i'll be a liar... err.. eghem... lawyer.


----------



## ConfederateLawyer (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm a lawyer--the honest kind.


----------



## mcgemski (Nov 6, 2008)

*Mountain Biking Researcher/University Lecturer*

I'm a senior lecturer at a prominant university in the UK. My research interests centre on the social characteristics of mountain bikers. At the moment I'm involved in a study looking at the psycho-social traits of riders. In fact if you want be a respondent in the currennt study then details can be found via my twitter account (@mcgemski0). I also teach several courses at undergraduate and post graduate level revolving around the sociology of sport. Which makes this thread extremely interesting to me!


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm retired, so now all I do is live.

Best, John


----------



## tsunamiq (Sep 21, 2010)

I'll be graduating from UCSD this spring. Anyone looking to hire a M.E?


----------



## Mr.Fahrenheit (Mar 15, 2012)

Automotive Master Technician for Ford


----------



## waffencity (Mar 24, 2012)

I build recording studios...

Shameless plug Recording Studio Design,Build,Installation & Pro Audio Sales - Studio Creations


----------



## Asbury (Oct 26, 2006)

Service Director of a Mercedes dealership is what I do for money. We sponsor a bike team and that's my job.


----------



## moabjason (Apr 26, 2010)

Journeyman lineman, probably the only one that bikes. But hey it's Moab.


----------



## santabooze (Oct 14, 2010)

I live, I have a wonderfull family ,I bike, and I have a job that pays the bills... This what I do for a living.
And it's a great living.


----------



## renfrini (Mar 4, 2012)

Pain Freak said:


> If I told you, I'd have to kill you.....


could you just tell my wife then. I drive a forklift in a frozen warehouse (minus 10) in the seafood business, have done so for 23 years


----------



## tahoeyeti (Oct 19, 2003)

tsunamiq said:


> I'll be graduating from UCSD this spring. Anyone looking to hire a M.E?


Do you know how to do mechanics of materials, and how to use FEA? I work for an airplane interiors company in Orange County, and we are looking for another stress engineer. If interested, send me your resume.


----------



## tahoeyeti (Oct 19, 2003)

Stress Engineering Manager. I analyze airplane parts on the computer, then test them and hope they don't break, then write a report about it.


----------



## BigBanger (Mar 24, 2012)

I work with steel.


----------



## Haus Boss (Jun 4, 2010)

tsunamiq said:


> I'll be graduating from UCSD this spring. Anyone looking to hire a M.E?


If you're not absolutely stuck on remaining in your field of study, silicon valley is bursting at the seems looking for "quants" like yourself. Lots of firms in the digital advertising space paying very good money. And even if you don't get a 75k a year job right off the bat, you'll get there fast! The money is up North


----------



## littlebadboy (Mar 27, 2012)

Used to be a Civil Engineer for 16 years. I pursued something I really wanted to do in life, so I'm now a certified elementary teacher. I haven't landed a teacher job yet though since I finished grad school. Bummer. Any principals out there? Please hire me!


----------



## snowpunk (Apr 17, 2007)

Journeyman Sheet Metal Worker with SMWIA local 66


----------



## Kranky1 (Mar 22, 2011)

Plant manager at high tech optics company. Lots of aerospace and medical, as well as research grade optics. I'd say more but then anyone who reads this would have to be silienced...... j/k. Background in programming CNC lathes and mills, plus a lot of time on manual mills and lathes, grinders etc.


----------



## msucase (Nov 7, 2011)

Landscape Architect and Community College Instructor


----------



## Coops79 (Mar 24, 2012)

Electrical Engineer. I work on high voltage. Engineering and field service, oil & gas, commercial, industrial plant distribution systems and some generation.


----------



## mgbowman (Jun 19, 2011)

I work in minerals exploration as a geologist.


----------



## kimberleyturtle (Dec 30, 2009)

Marine biologist


----------



## islander (Jan 21, 2004)

Fisheries consultant to a large electrical utility. Don't ride nearly enough, but that's my own fault. After years of working in the creeks, the field days are getting fewer and fewer, but still do the odd river snorkel. Discovered mtbr while doing my MSc some 13 yrs ago...


----------



## Irongrave (Mar 16, 2012)

Alarm tech, we do fire, bugler, and CATV stuff. Small company me and the owner though going to be looking for work soon, moving to western PA with my fiance, she's got an M.E. job with GE that we can't say no to.


----------



## Blueliner (Apr 5, 2010)

caid said:


> I am 16, living in California, mowing lawns, fixing mtbs and dirtbikes, and washing cars. Payed for my mongoose EC-D (stolen from me), 04 specialized hardrock comp, and my Nissan Xterra to haul my two-wheeled shenanigans around. and is soon paying for a dirtbike!!! YAY!! (i make tones of money for not having a legit job)


+1 Keep up the good work young man, nice to see a young kid working hard!


----------



## darkz (Apr 6, 2009)

Systems Administrator at a graduate school


----------



## XLNC (Mar 21, 2010)

Diesel Mechanic

City Fleet


----------



## thekevin (Mar 19, 2012)

SR IT Engineer for a large package delivery company.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## kreujakk (Jan 29, 2012)

Oilfield in Wyoming--could be worse....I think!


----------



## idigm (Nov 8, 2006)

Animator at a video game studio. So when I'm not working 80 hr weeks and expected to basically sleep at my desk I ride....(if you can't feel it in my post I'm currently doing many of those weeks).


----------



## onyourbike (Mar 18, 2006)

unemployed cyclist.


----------



## aikane (Mar 21, 2012)

Electrician......


----------



## SoWal_MTBer (Jan 4, 2012)

Interactive Designer working at a marketing agency


----------



## ziggy76 (Jul 4, 2010)

elementary school science teacher


----------



## Fast Willy (Mar 25, 2012)

Own a autobody & repair shop on drlaware


----------



## Josh_SL2 (Mar 30, 2012)

Manager of Network and Systems Operations for a global manufacturing company.


----------



## dje562189 (Apr 16, 2007)

Veterinarian


----------



## FSR.Dude (Feb 26, 2011)

University professor and licensed psychotherapist.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

I breathe air for a living


----------



## Fourtango (Mar 26, 2012)

Pipefitter/welder and pipe welding instructor.


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

Fourtango said:


> Pipefitter/welder and pipe welding instructor.


:thumbsup:

I'm an L.A. city certified welder qualified for unlimited thickness for manual and semi automatic- thats stick welding and fluxcored arc for the layman.

Never did go for the 6GR for pipe welding or the CWI as I too wanted to be an instructor, when responsibilities come along and the job is paying the bills well, life has a tendancy to laugh at your plans.

As of now, I'm an oiler/ heavy duty repairman/ equipment operator on a derrick barge (floating crane) working in the port of Long Beach, CA. The pay is good and the hours are somewhat steady, what more could one ask for these days.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

kreujakk said:


> Oilfield in Wyoming--could be worse....I think!


Rough Necks get my respect. Make crab fishermen look like ballerinas. :thumbsup:


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Fourtango said:


> Pipefitter/welder and pipe welding instructor.


Your thoughts on this guy ?


----------



## 4SEVEN3 (Aug 12, 2007)

I work at a car dealership as a under paid, over qualified,over worked oil change tech just trying to get through college. Ill be starting school for air frame & power plant maintenance on aircraft in the fall, Ive been working on the basic classes for a while now for my associates with the intentions of continuing on further.


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

Still a paramedic,one of several around here. I work one day and have two days off, hard to beat for riding and other hobbies. I also work on firework displays during the summer, fun but hardly a living. 

I need to figure out a way to make enough money biking to make the hobby cheaper.


----------



## DropDeadLED (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm a graduate student finishing up a MS degree in electrical engineering. Right now I'm doing a coop with a large corporation as an EMI/EMC engineer.


----------



## MTB1986 (Aug 13, 2005)

I work for the Fuzz!
FT cop. The hours suck and you have to deal with people who hate you most days, but its the best job in world! I love it.


----------



## LoveJiuJitsu (Mar 27, 2012)

Information Security (specifically Client Information Security).


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I don't do this for a living, but for some extra spending cash I scrap aluminum. My father works in a body shop so he brings home misc car parts, wheels and radiators to scrap that are otherwise going in a landfill. And I work in a bike shop where I scrap all sorts of aluminum bike stuff that is otherwise trash...I take a trip or two to the scrap yard every 6-12 months, and for not really any work, it pays well!


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I don't do this for a living, but for some extra spending cash I scrap aluminum. My father works in a body shop so he brings home misc car parts, wheels and radiators to scrap that are otherwise going in a landfill. And I work in a bike shop where I scrap all sorts of aluminum bike stuff that is otherwise trash...I take a trip or two to the scrap yard every 6-12 months, and for not really any work, it pays well!


********, you hang out in the woods all day taking blurry ass candid pictures.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

That's what I do on the weekends


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

Talent Development Manager in Human Resources for Aon (HR and Insurance company).


----------



## POAH (Apr 29, 2009)

structural biologist - use Nuclear magnetic resonance to study the structure/dynamics of proteins and relate that to their function.


----------



## Znarf (Nov 12, 2005)

I am in the last month of becoming a College / High School teacher (equivalent over here in Germany) - although the economy is quite good here at the moment and general unemployment levels are way down, the job situation for teachers is catastrophic (at least in this season). 

Might give me the chance to change and get rehired in the biking bizz.



Greetings Znarf


----------



## wjh (Feb 29, 2012)

General manager of a mid sized road building construction company. Making someone else rich :madman:


----------



## Qubo_2408 (Dec 31, 2011)

Air Traffic Controler for the Federal Aviation Administration (FAA) in Colorado


----------



## dja4260 (May 27, 2009)

Athletic Director / PE teacher.


----------



## univega900 (Mar 20, 2012)

I sell xm radio. Id rather work for a college or university putting classes online. My dream job is mnt biking for money!!


----------



## chippedgti (Apr 4, 2012)

pharmacy technician


----------



## Curtis C (Mar 28, 2009)

Fix Broken Parts!

C


----------



## POAH (Apr 29, 2009)

Qubo_2408 said:


> Air Traffic Controler for the Federal Aviation Administration (FAA) in Colorado


images of tin cup lol


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Ken in KC said:


> And before you get all wound up....
> 
> I only club them for their fur. (They don't taste very good).


I am offended by this!

Seal meat is actually delicious when prepared correctly.


----------



## brok3neck (Apr 4, 2012)

Independent Landman, traveling around to states rich in oil and gas. Ironic?


----------



## donedealin (Feb 8, 2012)

100 ton boat captain. I run a 110 foot steel utility vessel in the oilfield (Gulf pf Mexico). I also own and operate a charter fishing buisness in Pensacola, Fl.


----------



## Pack_Man (Mar 10, 2012)

Grad student at NC State! I'm also a teaching assistant which gives me exactly enough cash to live on.


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Costco, Morning stocking.
Nightmare without end.

At some point will finish up education certification, saving up money in the mean time.


----------



## Fourtango (Mar 26, 2012)

David C said:


> Your thoughts on this guy ?


Thoughts like??????


----------



## Patch4062 (Mar 24, 2012)

Lineman for a power company.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Fourtango said:


> Thoughts like??????


Like wtf is that pile of crap


----------



## Fourtango (Mar 26, 2012)

David C said:


> Like wtf is that pile of crap


So exactly how does me being a pipefitter make me a pile of crap? You don't know anything about me.


----------



## Frank TJ (Dec 25, 2011)

Project Superintendent for a large heavy civil contractor in the Dallas/Fort Worth area. We mainly build water and waste water treatment plants/pump stations/pipelines. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

David C said:


> Like wtf is that pile of crap


----------



## darren t (Jul 28, 2009)

I drill holes with this


----------



## IndecentExposure (Sep 25, 2006)

donedealin said:


> 100 ton boat captain. I run a 110 foot steel utility vessel in the oilfield (Gulf pf Mexico). I also own and operate a charter fishing buisness in Pensacola, Fl.


I would love to do that!


----------



## IndecentExposure (Sep 25, 2006)

Fourtango said:


> Pipefitter/welder and pipe welding instructor.


You should have said "Pipe layer".


----------



## Rooney (Feb 10, 2012)

I worked for Lowe's for six years, got a promotion, transferred to a new location, which they closed a month later. Now unemployed, full time business student, and on the side i roast small batch coffee.


----------



## Barn Barn (Apr 3, 2012)

Self employed plumbing contractor.


----------



## Fourtango (Mar 26, 2012)

IndecentExposure said:


> You should have said "Pipe layer".


I do that on the side!


----------



## Mark194 (Mar 3, 2012)

I am an account manager for ConAgra foods, and a grad student at Colorado State working on a MBA.


----------



## IndecentExposure (Sep 25, 2006)

vftr said:


> Self employed plumbing contractor.


Suburban Cougar pipe layer. Nice.


----------



## OK_MTBer (Sep 28, 2011)

darren t said:


> I drill holes with this


I coordinate the production of trailers that FRAC this hole!


----------



## Josie7 (Feb 27, 2012)

Special Education Teacher 

(yup... Summer off!)


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Fourtango said:


> So exactly how does me being a pipefitter make me a pile of crap? You don't know anything about me.


I'm sorry, I mean the bike frame assembly being a POS, not you. I have to admit it came out wrong. I should have said "wtf is this ?"

Hope you get it now


----------



## zambon (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm studing Pharmacy at Sofia University.


----------



## 41ants (Jun 12, 2007)

Mutual fund and separate account wholesaler. I run their sales and marketing for the eastern US (not for too much longer). I also own, along with a partner of mine, a couple of medically supervised weight loss clinics.


----------



## jpeezer (Jan 6, 2006)

Juvenile Probation/Parole Officer - caseload consisting mainly of Sex Offenders.


----------



## 41ants (Jun 12, 2007)

jpeezer said:


> Juvenile Probation/Parole Officer - caseload consisting mainly of Sex Offenders.


Offenders or Predators or both?

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## jweaver321 (May 10, 2010)

jpeezer said:


> Juvenile Probation/Parole Officer - caseload consisting mainly of Sex Offenders.


Lock em' up and throw away that key...


----------



## CodyI (Dec 14, 2010)

Collegiate Athletic Trainer. 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## kia74 (Dec 25, 2008)

technical supervisor for a large cable company.


----------



## charmon2 (Jun 6, 2005)

Mr. Mom by day. Police officer by night. My kids are 3 1/2 and 5, as they are getting older I am finding a little more free time to get back onto the trails.


----------



## xbombtrackx (Sep 29, 2011)

electrician


----------



## xpatenaude (Apr 19, 2009)

Production planner


----------



## SatuSetä (May 4, 2011)

I build houses.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

High school history teacher.


----------



## Mustangfreak (Sep 28, 2011)

I refuel aircraft in the USAF.


----------



## kleibr13 (May 2, 2011)

Bike tech/sales at a lbs while I finish college. Having a discount on bikes is like torture when you have to pay tuition.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2012)

I am a shop owner, I deal with ancient and modern jewelry, of course there are also watches that are a great passion of mine


----------



## hardwarz (Jun 12, 2009)

toscano said:


> I am a shop owner, I deal with ancient and modern jewelry, of course there are also watches that are a great passion of mine


Off topic: I have Citizen (Calibre) and Bulova watches in the $300-600 range. Any other watch brands I should look at?


----------



## chewie_52 (Jun 12, 2006)

Pharmaceutical and med device specialty rep. Male urology and men's health market...so I pretty talk about ED, erections and sex all day.


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

hardwarz said:


> Off topic: I have Citizen (Calibre) and Bulova watches in the $300-600 range. Any other watch brands I should look at?


I have a couple Skagens and love them


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

Carpenter/remodeler/painter.This was my best project recently. Re-roofed this old house with red cedar, all by myself.


----------



## JoeyCapps (Sep 30, 2012)

Off road fab.


----------



## Hoban (Oct 14, 2012)

Ffirefighter and dad to a beautiful 15mo old daughter.


----------



## PrincipalRider (Jun 24, 2005)

Middle school principal who has dreams of being a stay at home dad.


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Applied mathematician. I work on modeling noninvasive tumor ablation/deep bleeder coagulation with ultrasound and do some regulatory work in the medical device industry.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2012)

hardwarz said:


> Off topic: I have Citizen (Calibre) and Bulova watches in the $300-600 range. Any other watch brands I should look at?





WarBoom said:


> I have a couple Skagens and love them


Completely OT...

In that range of prices you can orient on Hamilton, Seiko, Tissot, Philip Watch, Cx Swiss military Watch, Emporio Armani, Red Line...
If that budget increases my shop in the right place to visit...

About Skagens I do not know that brand, I visited Skagen in Denmark... but I'm glad you like your watches.


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

Journeyman Substation Electrician
IBEW Local 1260 Unit 14


----------



## Rubicon73 (Feb 10, 2009)

Combat Engineer in the Army... I love gettin paid to stay in shape and play with bullets and bombs!


----------



## motoolfan (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm in the wireless Internet field.


----------



## Mud&Rox (Mar 5, 2012)

swimming pool and spa store owner/operator.....official pool boy


----------



## mpmffitz (Jul 18, 2008)

Motoolfan I have some questions for you about wireless Internet. Can you email me at [email protected].

I confine the nations hardest criminals.


----------



## 1banger (Apr 12, 2012)

Cisco Network Engineer.


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

Recently quit my job working for the man to become an aquaponics farmer on a Soviet farm collective. Life is good!


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

My job is classified, I could tell you but I'd have to kill you, then someone would kill me for telling...


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

SABMiller Production Manager


----------



## tom-dave (Dec 28, 2012)

Nurse working in private elerdly care. Never where I expected to be but I love it


----------



## FlyMolo (Dec 28, 2012)

I am a grunt on a line in Vinyl Siding manufacturing facility. Pay and benefits are good. Work is not something I would wish on anybody.

Stay in school kiddies.


----------



## twowheelfunman (Aug 29, 2008)

I teach mountain biking skills, health and trail ethics to inner city kids


----------



## Fishbucket (Dec 4, 2012)

Right now? 

for an International Real Estate company on a large network/server equipment company account in the Facilities Maintenance/ Building Engineering division.( last 9 yrs.)

Prior years... General Construction/Carpenter/builder, Autobody tech/painter, Equipment/Truck and Dairy/Farm service Mechanic.


----------



## PdlPwr (Nov 16, 2010)

I own a small hardwood flooring business. Installation, refinishing and repair. Not glamorous but it pays the bills, my schedule can be flexible and I've done a lot of interesting projects over the years. After decades of being a workaholic I just recently caught on to that flexible schedule part.


----------



## Ryan The VW Tech (Oct 18, 2010)

Volkswagen Technician


----------



## supersedona (Dec 17, 2012)

Gym equipment logistics and repair...


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

In the growing season I help manage 200+ acres of apples, pears, peaches, and nectarines. 

In the winter it's managing 3 ammonia refrigeration systems storing apples under controlled atmosphere.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

I live "off the grid". Hunter/gatherer is the best description of how I do it. 

How I get access to the internet is a little complicated to explain.:thumbsup:


----------



## SkiNBike (May 12, 2009)

I recently quit my job as a bicycle mechanic and ski tech. Worked in various shops in my part of Michigan over the last decade. I loved it but needed to step back from it since I haven't ridden any of my bikes much over the last 4 years. I put on too much weight from free beer and pizza as "thank you's" from customers. I would come home and not even want to look at my bikes. Just sit down, watch tv, enjoy my now wife and go to bed. 

Now I'm back in school for CNC machining and looking for jobs in that field.


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

Fluffer.


----------



## millertm (Jul 20, 2012)

I have been in the Semiconductor roller coster ride for the last 15y, ATMEL, Samsung, and now Intel. Done Equipment engineering, product engineering, and now in operations. Money is good, but this industry cycles up and down. When you are in demand money is quite good, when it gets slow, beware you are costing them a lot of money.

Mark


----------



## NeedO2 (Aug 4, 2011)

Loan Officer for Mortgage broker. 

Past- Pharmaceutical and Coca-Cola sales.


----------



## Hellcat405 (Mar 12, 2010)

Property Insurance adjuster... I climb around on your roof after all hail breaks loose


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Infantry Officer, US Army.

I get to be a positive influence in the lives of my guys, many of whom had a rough go of it prior to enlisting. Teach them how to balance a checkbook, give them basic financial advice, keep them out of trouble, and ask them questions that make them think critically about their decisions. Work a lot of hours, sometimes very, very irregular hours, but it's worth it.

Previously, worked for a civil and environmental engineering firm.


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

PGA Professional. My family and I own and operate a golf center south of Pittsburgh. I love my job! I didn't start riding until the fall when I usually shut down golf so I'm interested to see how this will play out next year when golf season is in full swing. I was hoping to run my first race next June but its the day after our state open so we will see.


----------



## brettj5 (Mar 9, 2012)

Worked in IT until I was retired!(laid off)
Currently a fulltime dad to one daughter (7yrs old).
Ride most everyday when she is in school.


----------



## SkiNBike (May 12, 2009)

Le Duke said:


> Infantry Officer, US Army.
> 
> I get to be a positive influence in the lives of my guys, many of whom had a rough go of it prior to enlisting. Teach them how to balance a checkbook, give them basic financial advice, keep them out of trouble, and ask them questions that make them think critically about their decisions. Work a lot of hours, sometimes very, very irregular hours, but it's worth it.
> 
> Previously, worked for a civil and environmental engineering firm.


My hat's off to you sir. Thank you, and thanks to the other service men on this board for your service to our country.


----------



## 595978 (Jan 6, 2012)

Artillery


----------



## sxshep (Jul 17, 2011)

Private security, new year's resolution for 2013 will be to land a law enforcement (local or federal) by year's end.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2012)

Trail Ninja said:


> I live "off the grid". Hunter/gatherer is the best description of how I do it.
> 
> How I get access to the internet is a little complicated to explain.:thumbsup:


_"off the grid"_ and a mysterious internet access are topics to be studied more carefully... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## KJW22 (Nov 13, 2012)

What the heck, I'll give it a go...

I'm like one of Santa's elves for adults. I source, design and have manufactured radio controlled items for a major distributor. The wife says I'll never grow up and I'm beginning to think she's right.


----------



## cdean1 (Aug 4, 2011)

I am a Fluids Engineer in the oilfields. Love my job but sometimes I wish I was just a bike mechanic...but that would not afford my wife and her expensive taste. :thumbsup:


----------



## jarwes (Mar 13, 2012)

I sell houses in the happiest place in the U.S. San Luis Obispo.


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

social media marketing consultant, working in the motorcycle industry.


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm an attorney with expertise in environmental, land use and real property law. I work for a large corporation as their in-house attorney.


----------



## Michaud (Sep 13, 2012)

I am a dentist.


----------



## johnnybentwrench (Dec 30, 2012)

carpenter


----------



## woahey (Sep 1, 2010)

I make beer. I drink it too. The best part is that I get paid for both and still have time to ride.


----------



## Fachiro1 (Nov 25, 2012)

I been a Chiropractor for the last 18 years.......


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm a landscape painter ... supposedly, I'm an artist. 

Warren.


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

woahey said:


> I make beer. I drink it too. The best part is that I get paid for both and still have time to ride.


I also work in the hop industry, supplying hops to craft brewers. Hows it going?  :thumbsup:


----------



## SSNut (Jun 6, 2011)

IT Jackwagon and Caffeine Stress Tester....


----------



## archieaxe (Dec 16, 2012)

Air Traffic Controller


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

Today is my last day as a Business Strategist for a defense contracting firm. Monday the 7th I am going back to being a Paralegal in Elder Law (what I did for a few years for the defense gig) for a mid sized firm. 

Will not miss the stress and cut throatedness at all.


----------



## noendos (Dec 30, 2012)

Physician, Radiologist, report all modes of imaging...CT, MRI, ultrasound, mammography, plain radiographs, fluoroscopy.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Industrial Arts Teacher.:thumbsup:


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

noendos said:


> Physician, Radiologist, report all modes of imaging...CT, MRI, ultrasound, mammography, plain radiographs, fluoroscopy.


Good to know. I'll have all kinds of questions for you.
Welcome to the forum.

Just kidding. I know better.


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

Florida Keys fishing guide.. I take people out fishing in the Everglades and Florida Keys flats on my shallow water skiff.
I am a stress reliever, psychotherapist and baby sitter at times..

My office view..


----------



## icedog (Sep 20, 2012)

Marine Engineer....30 years or so if running and chasing ships around the world.


----------



## 78Scotch (Dec 21, 2011)

Assistant service manager at a Toyota dealership. Currently studying graphic design so I can get away from the auto industry.


----------



## Bikemaya (Sep 24, 2012)

There are some really cool jobs out there!

I am a cook. If you are a 1%er, on PGA tour, or just golf a lot, there is a good chance I have cooked for you. I try to make it sound more exciting than it is. It is repetitive, mindless, pay sucks, and very little job satisfaction.
I do some side work with general PC tech stuff. I repair and build PCs, consulting, and general tech related setups and repairs. I also do a bit of digital artwork for ads and such. Nothing major, but it is nice to get a little extra money when I get those calls.

Would love to get a job in the arts instead of scraping by and wasting my time like this :/


----------



## thebigfish (Dec 3, 2012)

I am an industrial millwright in a soybean processing plant. Pretty cool stuff.


----------



## Gonzilla (Jan 30, 2012)

Telephone Repairman


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Noclutch (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm a veterinarian. Practice limited to cats and dogs. But I do enjoy playing with my half ton, one horse power pasture mowers


----------



## 501Levi (Jul 12, 2012)

Oil field roustabout


----------



## msimmons (Jun 14, 2007)

VP of awesome.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

I kill things


----------



## AlaskaStinson (Jun 3, 2012)

Airplane (A&P) mechanic/pilot for 20 years in middle of Alaska. I keep old iron flying off stuff most people wouldn't want to drive on.


----------



## mtbeagle (Jan 23, 2009)

I was a computer programmer for 23 years. After getting a cholesterol test I figured I better do something or die early. I got into mountain biking and loved it. I figure biking has saved my life. So when I finally got layed off I decided to help others enjoy the health benefits of cycling. So I went to bike mechanics school and opened up a bike shop. 

The cool thing is, when I file my taxes, I get to list my occupation as "Mountain Biker".


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

^^Nice!


----------



## voodoo5 (Feb 2, 2011)

I hate everyone.


----------



## JAL67 (Aug 28, 2005)

Stuff. I do stuff. Mostly awesome stuff.


----------



## Chillout (Sep 19, 2010)

Production filler operator. Job sucks, pay sucks, and hours suck. Currently looking into changing careers.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bikemaya (Sep 24, 2012)

voodoo5 said:


> I hate everyone.


Oh, so you work the the government?


----------



## falconpunch79 (May 30, 2012)

Graduate student. Studying Marine Biology.


----------



## dmtnt (Dec 18, 2012)

IT Director for a national pet supply chain M-F 

Guitarist/singer for a local rock cover band on weekends :rockon:


----------



## RidinLou (Sep 5, 2011)

Waste Tires, Household Hazardous Waste and Used Oil


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

Civil Engineer here for a small town. 

Sent from my Android in the great outdoors.


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

I am a home child daycare provider to preschoolers and infants, and a homeschooling teacher to my oldest autistic son, who is 12.

So I get to play for a living and tell others what to do and eat chicken nuggets and tater tots with frequency.


----------



## buzzlightyear1 (Jun 3, 2013)

im a EMT and loving it


----------



## Bikingnerd (Feb 19, 2013)

Professor of biochemistry and research scientist at a hospital


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Police K9 handler and respiratory therapist school graduate still needing to get off my ass and take my cert exam.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

Auto tech for cars and light truck's for the past 20 years. It has its highs and lows I guess but beats sitting in a booth staring at a screen all day.


----------



## amabala (May 21, 2013)

Safety Technician


----------



## Colt0208 (Jun 3, 2013)

GM dealer parts guy for 18 years.... going back to school now to be able to teach Elementary School though, super pumped about that!


----------



## justin_amador (Dec 2, 2009)

Mechanical Engineer for an OEM robotics company. We make the machines that other companies use to make your phone, auto electronics, etc . . . Not what I dreamed about when I was going to school but, it pays the bills and gives me time to ride.


----------



## Muffinhead (Jul 30, 2012)

Student


----------



## mizzaboom (Jun 2, 2010)

Admissions Rep in Higher Ed.


----------



## Farmguy (Mar 4, 2010)

<<<<<<<<<<< enough said.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

I think, altho I may have missed something, that I am the only road scum in here so far?!? Any of my compadres out there?


----------



## MaddCelt (Apr 19, 2013)

I am the guy people call and freak out on when their sports/soaps/reality joke goes off their brainwashing unit.

Want to see the zombie apocalypse? Wait til a UK or U of L game goes off the air around here.


----------



## ChrisinKorea (May 31, 2013)

I work at a large shipbuilding company here in Korea as an English language instructor for the executives and office staff. Pretty sweet gig and the 16 hours a week I work there gives me time to bike and still work a second job on the side.

Sent from my SHV-E120S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSlowSSer (Jun 6, 2013)

Summer job = mechanic/bike builder at a bike shop. 

Primary job = Engineering Student/Air Force ROTC kid.


----------



## laine (Oct 4, 2012)

Director of Project Management and Operations at a digital agency. We build stuff you all use - ecommerce sites, mobile phone and tablet apps, lots o'stuff.


----------



## FirefighterMTN (Feb 6, 2012)

Fireman


----------



## brigadier (Oct 1, 2012)

I was a banker for years, but now I am in charge of financial security (fighting fraud, money laundering and terrorism)

I am a cop but for a bank


----------



## NJEnviroguy (Jul 11, 2011)

Work in government and just finishing up law school...only bar exam to go.


----------



## 4SEVEN3 (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm a student working on my A&P license ( Aircraft Mechanic). I work part time at REI in the Bike/Action Sports department. Not a bad part time gig!


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Le Duke said:


> Infantry Officer, US Army.
> 
> I get to be a positive influence in the lives of my guys, many of whom had a rough go of it prior to enlisting. Teach them how to balance a checkbook, give them basic financial advice, keep them out of trouble, and ask them questions that make them think critically about their decisions. Work a lot of hours, sometimes very, very irregular hours, but it's worth it.
> 
> Previously, worked for a civil and environmental engineering firm.


Good job! My background is navy, but taking care of them, and ensuring their professional development was always a very important aspect of the mission. Sometimes, in the heat of taking care of all of your other responsibilities that can be a hard thing to remain focused on.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

ranier said:


> Recently quit my job working for the man to become an aquaponics farmer on a Soviet farm collective. Life is good!


Okay, that's out there - how's it going?


----------



## Coondog#77 (Aug 13, 2012)

I am a produce clerk at a local grocery store. I pretty much chop fruits and veggies all day and package them up for the lazy sons of guns that don't want to shed a tear while cutting an onion. But, I must say I have learned to make some awesome Guacamole!!!


----------



## jsgolfer (Oct 22, 2006)

I am a golf professional at a high-end private club. If you can't be rich, work for someone who is! I teach a lot of golf lessons to kids who have to remove the silver spoons and other silver ware from there mouths to swing  I love it though. I'm outside most days in the sun sweating and growing the game I love! The worst part is that I work weekends and holidays so I miss out on fun bike trips and events.


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

Quality Assurance and Compliance Inspector


----------



## cactus1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Retired National Weather Service Cooperative Program Manager, Adaptive Forecaster, Pilot Briefer, Aviation Weather Observer. Also Retired Coast Guard/Navy...Navy Weather Forecaster/Oceanographer, Coast Guardsman Radar Operator, and Port Securityman.
Currently working at an Air Traffic Control Tower running a squirrely Aviation Weather Computer part-time.


----------



## Khing (Mar 26, 2013)

*nix Admin, on a massive scale


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

Clinical Exercise Physiologist managing a cardiac rehabilitation program.


----------



## 8valvegrowl (Mar 4, 2009)

I design/test/build instruments that help to save lives and further biotechnological research.

Before that, I helped build instruments that probed the beginnings of the universe.

Before that, I drank too much beer, drove slow cars quickly, rode my bike a lot, and chased girls.

What the hell?


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

Service manager for a pool builder.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArkTrekrider (Jun 15, 2013)

#1- Daddy/Husband
#2- Firefighter/EMT
#3- powder coater (own powder coating business since 2001)


----------



## Stegerman (May 24, 2013)

Organizational Psychologist for a Healthcare System


----------



## ttran037 (May 21, 2013)

family medicine resident physician....always dreaming of mountain biking after long hours and using all my free time for biking instead of sleeping lolol


----------



## papaish (Sep 13, 2011)

22 Years of Service in the Army, still serving. Currently working at a Wounded Warrior Battalion assisting in the transition of wounded, ill or injured Soldiers. Main job in the Army is Wheeled Mechanic, figured as a wounded warrior myself, I would stay and help all the others.


----------



## JKA (Jul 26, 2006)

papaish said:


> 22 Years of Service in the Army, still serving. Currently working at a Wounded Warrior Battalion assisting in the transition of wounded, ill or injured Soldiers. Main job in the Army is Wheeled Mechanic, figured as a wounded warrior myself, I would stay and help all the others.


Thank you so much for your service and sacrifice. Makes the rest of us look like slackers.


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

Ride bikes. That's how I live.

Working is just a means to that end.


----------



## guamjim (Jun 3, 2013)

Retired Navy (Nurse Corps) after 22+ yrs,
2nd career Certified Nurse Midwife,
Bought Anthem X 29er last year, first bike in almost 30 years, training for full retirement!


----------



## advres (Jun 25, 2013)

Title is "Executive Producer/Senior Editor" but I spend 90% of my time in NLE's and After Effects. 5% behind camera and 5% being a "producer."


----------



## Settertude (Jun 22, 2013)

papaish said:


> 22 Years of Service in the Army, still serving. Currently working at a Wounded Warrior Battalion assisting in the transition of wounded, ill or injured Soldiers. Main job in the Army is Wheeled Mechanic, figured as a wounded warrior myself, I would stay and help all the others.


Good job. These guys deserve the very best. I've spent time at a local VAH and my heart breaks.


----------



## PricklyPete (Sep 30, 2009)

Software Engineering/Project Management. Pays bills and I get off at 3 for plenty of riding all season long.


----------



## JillyF (Jun 26, 2013)

Worked at a PR firm for 12 years and now I am a stay at home mom so I get to ride whenever i can find some free time!


----------



## gmmeyerIII (May 8, 2012)

Fresh Seafood sales in New Orleans.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^ Love the shrimp.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Utility Mapping for a Gas Utility in Pennsylvania. Finally an income that allows me to pay off debts and save for a new bike, and a work schedule that allows for riding. Now only if they gave more vacation and I could relocate to California, Colorado, Arizona or the Caribbean.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

papaish said:


> 22 Years of Service in the Army, still serving. Currently working at a Wounded Warrior Battalion assisting in the transition of wounded, ill or injured Soldiers. Main job in the Army is Wheeled Mechanic, figured as a wounded warrior myself, I would stay and help all the others.


One of my squad leaders did that up at Drum for a while. Rough job. I appreciate everything you guys do.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Settertude said:


> Good job. These guys deserve the very best. I've spent time at a local VAH and my heart breaks.


Indeed.

I like to think I'm a pretty hard dude, but I crack every time I see pictures of my friends at Walter Reed.


----------



## SparkyPete (May 7, 2013)

Im a 4th year apprentice.. Electrician


----------



## bigskyguy (Apr 6, 2008)

Mtn. Operations Manager at Alyeska resort. Good gig, especially when it's not raining.


----------



## ShaleBreaker (Sep 16, 2012)

I am a cement pump operator for a major oil field servicer. Hours are long, pay is good, time off is awesome. Currently working in the craziness of western North Dakota.


----------



## derekbob (May 4, 2005)

I'm a manager at Trader Joe's


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Replied to this thread long ago, but there will be a significant change in the not too distant future -- counting down to retirement on Sept. 30! I'll be living for a living. As a hard-core morning person (a lark, as opposed to a night owl), I look forward to having mornings for me and not giving the best hours of my day to my work.


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

High school social studies teacher. Worked through college at a ski/snowboard shop doing sales and service.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

Chief Operating Officer for a small logistics company. 70-80 hour weeks and 80% travel doesn't leave a lot of time for family...or riding...but I manage to fit it all in.


----------



## fastdiablo (Jul 17, 2013)

i sell software for one of the biggies


----------



## killervrider (Jul 15, 2013)

I work at my local Mercedes-Benz Dealership as the Media Manager.
Trying to open up my own car related business within the next year or so from home.


----------



## ride_bikes (Oct 7, 2012)

speedyd said:


> optometrist 29 years and counting.ride 29r ss rigid.


Cool! Me too. Optometrist for 5 years. 29er SS


----------



## bikenmedic (Jun 6, 2004)

Firefighter
Flight Paramedic

One fewer job would be nice, more time to ride.


----------



## kaakku (Nov 14, 2010)

Bike mechanic, yayyyy!!


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

derekbob said:


> I'm a manager at Trader Joe's


Maybe you can tell us why they rearrange the store on a weekly basis? At least in California they move everything around all the time.


----------



## PdlPwr (Nov 16, 2010)

I own a small hardwood flooring business.


----------



## snowgypsy (Jun 5, 2011)

Teach English composition for an online university; freelance writer, curriculum developer, editor.


----------



## Gouda Cheez (Feb 18, 2013)

Director of Operations for a non profit Fitness certification / education organization.


----------



## joboy (May 6, 2008)

PharmD. I direct an HIV specialty pharmacy


----------



## B888S (Feb 18, 2013)

5th grade elementary school teacher. Lots of time to ride this time of year!!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

gmmeyerIII said:


> Fresh Seafood sales in New Orleans.


Porn actor. BTW, your tuna in New Orleans is the best!

Just kidding about the porn thing.


----------



## BigFitz (May 14, 2014)

I operate a top hammer rock drill for an explosives company. I get to ride my bike in New England's rock quarries on break time. 


History is written by those who have hanged heroes.


----------



## ltspd1 (Nov 25, 2007)

Retired Air Force officer. I get to ride whenever I want.


----------



## BlueFinn510 (Apr 14, 2014)

Social work Case Manager. no nights or weekends!


----------



## P71Ryan (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm a Police Officer currently assigned to a Mountain Bike Unit, although its mostly flat ground riding.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Training Manager for a Travel company (business travel only plz don't ask how much does Hawaii cost lol) I work from home so during the week I can start early so I can have my afternoon rides. Love sunsets @ 8pm


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

P71Ryan said:


> I'm a Police Officer currently assigned to a Mountain Bike Unit, although its mostly flat ground riding.


How many miles do you put in on an average day?


----------



## P71Ryan (Jun 9, 2014)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> How many miles do you put in on an average day?


Anywhere from 10-15 on an average day. We patrol a 1 1/2 - 2 mile area so it depends how much we bike around it.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

P71Ryan said:


> Anywhere from 10-15 on an average day. We patrol a 1 1/2 - 2 mile area so it depends how much we bike around it.


That's very cool!


----------



## idoc (Mar 27, 2014)

ride_bikes said:


> Cool! Me too. Optometrist for 5 years. 29er SS


Me three. Optometrist for 2 years. 29er hard tail


----------



## P71Ryan (Jun 9, 2014)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> That's very cool!


Thanks! I just went through some training with my department and we went off roading one day. I was hooked so went and bought a 29er for myself.


----------



## louiebob (Aug 8, 2013)

Public health therapist for youth and families

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## choey (Apr 8, 2014)

Turd Herder/ Plumbing apprentice. I used to do Welding and Fabrication.


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

Small business owner, commercial cleaning and building maintenance. Currently have approx 40 employees across 6 states.


----------



## shredjekyll (Jun 3, 2012)

Licensed pesticide applicator and arborist... "tree/lawn technician"... 50+ hour weeks... sweating and inhaling toxins all day... often don't have the energy to ride when I have the time


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm an aerospace engineer, and I work on flight simulators used to train Navy and Marine Corps aviators.


----------



## Mr. 68 Hundred (Feb 6, 2011)

Previously: Gene survival robot.
Currently: Gene survival robot/disposable gene transfer machine (baby boy is due in 3 weeks). Look for Jr. 68 Hundred in the 2036 Olympics.


----------



## richulr (Jan 27, 2010)

Police Officer in a bad neighborhood. It keeps things interesting.

At least I was. I was injured on duty in December and almost died. I am still recovering and haven't worked since. I can't say I'm 100% sure anymore I will get to do what I love again (besides biking!). It sucks, but I'm alive and not paralyzed, so no complaints.


----------



## dfrink (Nov 6, 2013)

Land Surveyor, great job until you get licensed and stuck behind a desk...

Actually it's still a pretty great job.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

dfrink said:


> Land Surveyor, great job until you get licensed and stuck behind a desk...
> 
> Actually it's still a pretty great job.


I've often thought about being a survey helper. I've got a fair amount of GIS and field data collection experience, even worked alongside surveyors. I know a few guys who farm out all the drafting work to someone else so they get to stay outside.


----------



## dfrink (Nov 6, 2013)

Why limit yourself to being a helper. Become a surveyor! It's interesting work and the pay is good.

Sent from my C811 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## bhull4 (Feb 20, 2013)

Manufacturing Engineer at Ford and coach high school baseball


----------



## chugachjed (May 20, 2010)

Saltwater charter captain and hunting guide.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

richulr said:


> Police Officer in a bad neighborhood. It keeps things interesting.
> 
> At least I was. I was injured on duty in December and almost died. I am still recovering and haven't worked since. I can't say I'm 100% sure anymore I will get to do what I love again (besides biking!). It sucks, but I'm alive and not paralyzed, so no complaints.


Wow, glad you're still around. Can I ask, what happened?


----------



## tomson75 (May 25, 2014)

Firefighter/AEMT full time, Ski Patroller in the winter, and now (and I'm very excited about this) a "Bike Patroller" at my local DH Bike Park.

I gotta say….I love what I do for a living!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I’m a Cuckoo Clock Inspector for a high-end corporate jet manufacturer. Frequent European travel with the Swedish Bikini Team as a Smooth Bikini Line Quality Assurance coordinator.


----------



## Chuch (Jan 10, 2013)

Gov/Industrial Sales Manager for an Apparel company specializing in technical, performance based Fire Resistance kit for DOD.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

shredjekyll said:


> Licensed pesticide applicator and arborist... "tree/lawn technician"... 50+ hour weeks... sweating and inhaling toxins all day... often don't have the energy to ride when I have the time


You could always try less toxic solutions. Might even get you more jobs.


----------



## richulr (Jan 27, 2010)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Wow, glad you're still around. Can I ask, what happened?


Totally random accident. Myself and another officer were on patrol on an outer road to a highway. Gut was trying to get on the highway and hit us head on. So both cars were doing about 40 or 45. Tons of injuries. The biggest were broken femurs and my torn aorta. That's the one that doctors say should have killed me. Here is a link to the quick news blurb if you are interested in seeing the car:

2 officers hospitalized after wreck in St. Louis County | KMOV.com St. Louis

Story was before they knew all the injuries. Still recovering. I have another surgery in two weeks. Doctors believe I will be able to ride again someday. Sorry it wasn't a better story involving a chase or shooting.


----------



## ross86 (Sep 11, 2007)

Web Developer


----------



## _alain_ (May 25, 2010)

Driving big rigs all over Europe, mostly 4 to 5 day round trips.


----------



## SlowSSer (Dec 19, 2003)

Environmental Compliance Manager for one of the largest telecoms in the company. we build cell sites basically. and, no, it's not the red telecom. we're blue but were orange.


----------



## wigg006 (Dec 16, 2012)

I work for "THE" utility company that services 90% of Colorado. So If any of ya see me out there please try to refrain running me into a tree.:lol:


----------



## Rockrover (Jul 4, 2012)

Project controls manager for Los Alamos National Laboratory. 

If I told you what we work on I'd have to kill you...

--D


----------



## kootenay-kid (Jun 1, 2014)

Systems Admin @ a local communications company. We pretty much do anything remotely nerd related. Servers, networks, phones, fiber, security, wireless, microwave, etc. Small town so we get to do something interesting stuff sometimes. Coolest client so far would be Baldface Lodge up here in Nelson, BC.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm an engineer who helps to provide you with energy and keep you safe. You are welcome.


----------



## vietnam_bike_girl (Jun 6, 2014)

I was a tour guide 
My job is the same bike everywhere minh.Do customers really an interesting job


----------



## roc865 (Jun 29, 2009)

Geez. Lots of Engineers and Managers on here which explains alot of the nice bikes I see on here. You guys aren't just whistling dixie.


----------



## Skeeter97 (Feb 2, 2012)

After ten years of working for the fire department as a dispatcher I'm going back to school to finish my engineering degree! So add me to that list soon.......hopefully 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## veriest1 (Aug 4, 2010)

Compliance Manager for Management Training Corporation.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## rearviewmirror (Jun 14, 2006)

Professional Engineer


----------



## niplo (May 17, 2014)

I have my bachelor's in automation (B.Eng), but will be starting my master's (M.Sc) next fall, automation too. Oh yeah, and I am working as an R&D engineer for a multinational company.

Hopefully I will some day afford similar bikes you guys ride. 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## ParrotHead87 (Feb 14, 2013)

Sales/Labor for my dads monument (tombstone) company. Almost an all around the business person


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Tech Support Engineer for the last ahhh holy crap 23 years & 3 companys, dang I'm getting old as frick...basicaly I talk on the phone everyday and multitask here because all I realy want to be doing is RIDE!!! Heck I would even ride to work..but I live 65miles one way away so I drive...makes my day a 12er 4:30 to 4:30.
Mondays I work from home (trying for more days...soon)..later on I would love to open up a small BBQ joint somewere...I love me a good BBQ!!
Burt


----------



## sleepyguy1001 (May 26, 2014)

Flunkie at Ford Motor.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

I just sold my piano moving company. 36 years after moving my first piano, I moved my last one.

I had the best bicycle adventure of the 20th Century, and it's time to cash that in. I wrote a book about my mountain bike experiences, which will come out on September 1. From then on my "job" will be signing copies and traveling around the country for great bike rides. Book will be called "Fat Tire Flyer."


----------



## LeRiethmiller (May 19, 2013)

Terrain Park Supervisor at major ski resort in the CO Rockies. Build things out of snow and fabricate boxes/rails/whatever in the summers. Also work at a golf course cleaning clubs etc.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Repack Rider said:


> I just sold my piano moving company. 36 years after moving my first piano, I moved my last one.
> 
> I had the best bicycle adventure of the 20th Century, and it's time to cash that in. I wrote a book about my mountain bike experiences, which will come out on September 1. From then on my "job" will be signing copies and traveling around the country for great bike rides. Book will be called "Fat Tire Flyer."


Good luck with that book, and be sure and post up here when it comes out to remind us! I will definitely buy one. I hope it will have lots of sex in it ha ha.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Repack Rider said:


> I just sold my piano moving company. 36 years after moving my first piano, I moved my last one.
> 
> I had the best bicycle adventure of the 20th Century, and it's time to cash that in. I wrote a book about my mountain bike experiences, which will come out on September 1. From then on my "job" will be signing copies and traveling around the country for great bike rides. Book will be called "Fat Tire Flyer."


Please plan a stop in Vegas . . . we have a small - but strong - MTB community out here and would love to have you come out.


----------



## HBSURFDAD (May 29, 2014)

I am an employee benefits consultant. I sit next to the employer across from the insurance carriers. I also manage a large benefits Captive program. I sit behind a desk and wear a suit (but never a tie!). I believe this last part is why I am a Clydesdale!


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

Retired killer,
Used to do work for Uncle Sam and the soviets.

Now I work at Walmart as a greeter..


----------



## NumbaKruncha (Dec 11, 2013)

I am a dynamic figure, often seen scaling walls and crushing ice. I have been known to remodel train stations on my lunch breaks, making them more efficient in the area of heat retention. I translate ethnic slurs for Cuban refugees, I write award-winning operas, I manage time efficiently.

Occasionally, I tread water for three days in a row. I woo women with my sensuous and godlike trombone playing, I can pilot bicycles up severe inclines with unflagging speed, and I cook Thirty-Minute Brownies in twenty minutes. I am an expert in stucco, a veteran in love, and an outlaw in Peru.

Using only a hoe and a large glass of water, I once single-handedly defended a small village in the Amazon Basin from a horde of ferocious army ants. I play bluegrass cello, I was scouted by the Mets, I am the subject of numerous documentaries. When I'm bored, I build large suspension bridges in my yard. I enjoy urban hang gliding. On Wednesdays, after school, I repair electrical appliances free of charge.

I am an abstract artist, a concrete analyst, and a ruthless bookie. Critics worldwide swoon over my original line of corduroy evening wear. I don't perspire. I am a private citizen, yet I receive fan mail. I have been caller number nine and have won the weekend passes. Last summer I toured New Jersey with a traveling centrifugal-force demonstration. I bat 400.

My deft floral arrangements have earned me fame in international botany circles. Children trust me. I can hurl tennis rackets at small moving objects with deadly accuracy. I once read Paradise Lost, Moby Dick, and David Copperfield in one day and still had time to refurbish an entire dining room that evening. I know the exact location of every food item in the supermarket. I have performed several covert operations with the CIA.

I sleep once a week; when I do sleep, I sleep in a chair. While on vacation in Canada, I successfully negotiated with a group of terrorists who had seized a small bakery. I balance, I weave, I dodge, I frolic, and my bills are all paid.

On weekends, to let off steam, I participate in full-contact origami. Years ago I discovered the meaning of life but forgot to write it down. I have made extraordinary four course meals using only a mouli and a toaster oven. I breed prize-winning clams. I have won bullfights in San Juan, cliff-diving competitions in Sri Lanka, and spelling bees at the Kremlin.

I have played Hamlet, I have performed open-heart surgery, and I have spoken with Elvis.


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm a graphic designer so if you anyone needs some design needs, let me know.


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Sort of self explanatory with my user name.










At least I have all of my days off.


----------



## thegock (Jan 21, 2014)

My LinkedIn said that I am a CPA and have been helping large companies file financial statements with the Securities Exchange Commission for 9 years and 10 months. Before that I was CFO of four companies over 15 years. The first of those was my last client during six years of Big Four public accounting.

I wanted to be a nurse...


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Nothing*

Absolutely nothing.


----------



## 307antilla (Feb 22, 2013)

I work in the "evil" oil/natural gas industry.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

NumbaKruncha said:


> I am a dynamic figure, often seen scaling walls and crushing ice. I have been known to remodel train stations on my lunch breaks, making them more efficient in the area of heat retention. I translate ethnic slurs for Cuban refugees, I write award-winning operas, I manage time efficiently.
> 
> Occasionally, I tread water for three days in a row. I woo women with my sensuous and godlike trombone playing, I can pilot bicycles up severe inclines with unflagging speed, and I cook Thirty-Minute Brownies in twenty minutes. I am an expert in stucco, a veteran in love, and an outlaw in Peru.
> 
> ...


You're that corny ass old guy on the beer commercials with the ugly chicks. Jesus dude, you know people don't believe that ****!


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> You're that corny ass old guy on the beer commercials with the ugly chicks. Jesus dude, you know people don't believe that ****!


You know that actor has saved at least one life and has done other interesting staff.

http://www.newyorker.com/talk/2011/02/07/110207ta_talk_paumgarten


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

My teacher said no one would ever pay me to stare out the window all day, she was wrong!!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

SS Hack said:


> You know that actor has saved at least one life and has done other interesting staff.
> 
> Dos Equis' Most Interesting Man in the World : The New Yorker


Well, I say good for him! Although, I'm not sure I want to know what a 72 year old guy is going to do with Ben Wa balls.


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

Registered nurse on an orthopedic-neurology unit. For some reason a good percentage of the fellow female cyclists I know are also RN's... I guess we're hoping that when we crash our employers will give us a discount?  

Might start working a day or two a week at my LBS just to help them out with sales and maybe get into doing bike fits since I have an interest in that.


----------



## BigDaddyFlyer (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm a bike bum who managed to find a way to get paid to work in the bike industry. 

When I was a little kid racing BMX in the 80's I thought I was going to make a living being a pro, but when that didn't materialize at age 18 my mother sat me down and gave me "the talk" about playing around with bikes would never make me any money or pay the bills, that that I should look for a "real job".

Sorry mom. You were wrong. 

Jeremy


----------



## bwheelin (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm undecided but my gut is telling me something in the healthcare field.


----------



## googas7070 (Jan 2, 2014)

Don't listen to your gut.



bwheelin said:


> I'm undecided but my gut is telling me something in the healthcare field.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Retired. I get a check (unfortunately, a small one) every month for doing whatever I feel like on any given day. First part of my life (up to 48 or so): archaeologist. Last part was helping graduate students navigate their graduate program at a large university. Both equally challenging and gratifying, but the settings were certainly different.


----------



## Round2 (Jul 29, 2013)

Oil and Gas Pipline Welder.
Self employed.
I keep America running


----------



## ZKK007 (Feb 19, 2014)

David R said:


> My teacher said no one would ever pay me to stare out the window all day, she was wrong!!


I second that!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

I am numbakrunchr's assistant.


----------



## Yetimnstr575 (May 5, 2014)

I am a cav scout in the army. Currently a drill sergeant and it SUCKS!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davecfd (May 9, 2007)

I work as a freelance camera utility for live/broadcast TV productions. Nobody knows what that actually means when I tell them...i'm not a camera operator.


----------



## Fiskare (Sep 5, 2008)

You folks have jobs?


----------



## Eddie88 (Jun 21, 2014)

Wish I could be a bricklayer or carpenter, but not sure I have the stamina with my health problems plus i'm in my early 40's. Would love to work with wood also but I think they look for young bucks.


----------



## SlowSSer (Dec 19, 2003)

NumbaKruncha said:


> I am a dynamic figure, often seen scaling walls and crushing ice. I have been known to remodel train stations on my lunch breaks, making them more efficient in the area of heat retention. I translate ethnic slurs for Cuban refugees, I write award-winning operas, I manage time efficiently.
> 
> Occasionally, I tread water for three days in a row. I woo women with my sensuous and godlike trombone playing, I can pilot bicycles up severe inclines with unflagging speed, and I cook Thirty-Minute Brownies in twenty minutes. I am an expert in stucco, a veteran in love, and an outlaw in Peru.
> 
> ...


epic write-up.


----------



## Polished Fuji (Jun 13, 2014)

Truck driver.

With out trucks America stops.

Say NO to cheap freight.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Polished Fuji said:


> Say NO to cheap freight.


What is "cheap freight?"


----------



## Polished Fuji (Jun 13, 2014)

Some truck drivers ( owner/operator ) would accept loads from a freight broker for less $$ them most of us would. That kind of trucking will drive freight prices down, which means less $$ for us in a long run.


----------



## Kiwi_GR_Biker (Nov 17, 2012)

NumbaKruncha said:


> I am a dynamic figure, often seen scaling walls and crushing ice. I have been known to remodel train stations on my lunch breaks, making them more efficient in the area of heat retention. I translate ethnic slurs for Cuban refugees, I write award-winning operas, I manage time efficiently.
> 
> Occasionally, I tread water for three days in a row. I woo women with my sensuous and godlike trombone playing, I can pilot bicycles up severe inclines with unflagging speed, and I cook Thirty-Minute Brownies in twenty minutes. I am an expert in stucco, a veteran in love, and an outlaw in Peru.
> 
> ...


LOL and judging by your username you're really an accountant with a Walter Mitty imagination. :thumbsup:


----------



## Carloswithac (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm a Mental Health Resource Specialist at a residential program.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Polished Fuji said:


> Some truck drivers ( owner/operator ) would accept loads from a freight broker for less $$ them most of us would. That kind of trucking will drive freight prices down, which means less $$ for us in a long run.


Okay, so how would one know if they are supporting "cheap freight," and how do you say "NO" to it?


----------



## Polished Fuji (Jun 13, 2014)

MTB Pilot said:


> Okay, so how would one know if they are supporting "cheap freight," and how do you say "NO" to it?


I will PM you.


----------



## Old Ray (Sep 5, 2010)

I provide genuine relief to people who indulge in Magical Thinking practices.


----------



## TVC15 (Jun 6, 2004)

Old Ray said:


> I provide genuine relief to people who indulge in Magical Thinking practices.


I have excellent fashion sense and deliver donuts and deli sandwiches.


----------



## Bone Saw (Oct 3, 2012)

Neurosurgeon. Wear your helmet. You don't want to see me in the operating room.


----------



## OLx6 (Feb 5, 2011)

I would tell you but then I would have to kill you


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

A wine guy. I can bore you to death about clonal selection, vineyard sites, yeast strains, fermentation, oak aging, barrel selection, and.... A real hit at gatherings when somebody asks "What's your your favorite wine?" A wine snob that specializes in over-achieving wines that retail under $15.00. I call on wine stores and restaurants. Two sayings are:"if you want to make a little money in the wine business, start out with a lot of $$$$", and, "you won't make much money, but you will eat and drink well."


----------



## jmeb (Jun 4, 2014)

Data monkey for the State of Colorado. Makin' sure your tax dollars are producing the best possible outcomes for young children--preventing child abuse and getting the tots ready for school.


----------



## 802spokestoke (Jun 20, 2012)

Cook. I get to work weekends when everyone is fighting over first chair/popular single track. Then I go ride/snowboard about 300 days when everyone else is working! I love driving the oposite way of rushour traffic with my bike in the truck and a shite eatin' grin on my face!


----------



## Lpcunity (Jun 23, 2010)

Pilot


----------



## hartwerks (Oct 2, 2011)

Winters I teach skiing and snowboarding. Summers I teach downhill mountain biking and do some wrenching on the side. Basically, I get paid to play with people; totally cheating at life...


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

ZKK007 said:


> I second that!
> 
> View attachment 906955


Wow, nice pic!! I remember not long after I got signed off as a driver I was blasting along on a summers day, window wide open, Led Zeppelin cranking on the radio, thinking "damn I must have the best job in the world!". Just then I spotted an A380 taking off and arcing away into a clear blue summers sky, and thought to myself "alright, maybe second best"...


----------



## ZKK007 (Feb 19, 2014)

David R said:


> Wow, nice pic!! I remember not long after I got signed off as a driver I was blasting along on a summers day, window wide open, Led Zeppelin cranking on the radio, thinking "damn I must have the best job in the world!". Just then I spotted an A380 taking off and arcing away into a clear blue summers sky, and thought to myself "alright, maybe second best"...


At least you can have Led Zeppelin playing! The only thing we are 'allowed' to listen to is air traffic control.

But we do see the sun everyday and the moon and stars every night!

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Blk02 (Apr 15, 2006)

Custom home builder here!


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

NumbaKruncha said:


> I am a dynamic figure, often seen scaling walls and crushing ice. I have been known to remodel train stations on my lunch breaks, making them more efficient in the area of heat retention. I translate ethnic slurs for Cuban refugees, I write award-winning operas, I manage time efficiently.
> 
> Occasionally, I tread water for three days in a row. I woo women with my sensuous and godlike trombone playing, I can pilot bicycles up severe inclines with unflagging speed, and I cook Thirty-Minute Brownies in twenty minutes. I am an expert in stucco, a veteran in love, and an outlaw in Peru.
> 
> ...


Wow. This is outstanding!


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2014)

OLx6 said:


> I would tell you but then I would have to kill you


 I always get that backwards. I would tell you but then you would have to kill me. Schooled.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

I too met Elvis. After his death, he worked as a fry cook at the Rutland diner in Vermont. In western Quebec, I ran into Charles DeGaulle who was working as a Poutain chef at a small place outside of Ottawa.

I do not build bridges.

It is an interesting world we live in.


----------



## DaveRider (Jul 14, 2014)

Aircraft mechanic for an American airplane in Cairo, Egypt.


----------



## dompedro3 (Jan 26, 2004)

I wake up every morning, dreams clinging to my consciousness like cobwebs in my hair. I glide through the birth of another day, and shortly, I am on my way to work. I let the words and symphonies of Russian masters from another time drown out the cacophony of each day’s sad commuters.

At work, I settle into the soft glow of the fluorescent sun and the liquid crystal moon. Dress pants, iron-free shirts and Pandora wrap around me as I stare at the numbers and pretend I make a difference. Noon brings nourishment and shallow platitudes as I imagine my midday repasts with coworkers are true friendships. 

The afternoon is filled with pointless gatherings, each person spouting useless crap until it accumulates in huge translucent steaming piles on the conference table and the drives us all back to our desks to improve our digital tans. The shift bell (figuratively) rings at five and I bolt to the exit, to join the lethargic homebound herd, exhausted from their hours of sitting. I over power the roaring enervation of the crowds around me with the vulgarity of the Baroque era and slowly let the mental spiders spin their cobwebs.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

I drive around and stretch the truth...


----------



## bwheelin (Apr 4, 2008)

I hope to hear my calling within the next week. in the meantime I'm freelancing.


----------



## vandeec5 (Sep 10, 2007)

I work for Dr. Dre


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Kiwi_GR_Biker said:


> LOL and judging by your username you're really an accountant with a Walter Mitty imagination. :thumbsup:


Walter Mitty would be a great handle for mtbr.com, although most people would not "get it."


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2014)

June Bug said:


> Walter Mitty would be a great handle for mtbr.com, although most people would not "get it."


Better to use "Quintessence" then you don't need the movie to get it, but it helps.


----------



## Old Ray (Sep 5, 2010)

June Bug said:


> Walter Mitty would be a great handle for mtbr.com, although most people would not "get it."


Yeah, but emptybeer is not very strong on subtlety, and even weaker on cultural reference that's from more than 18 months in the past. 
"Big Old Dick" is prolly a screen handle that would get you more positive rep points .........that's about emptybeer-speed, right there.

Not, of course, that there aren't a good number of really smart and talented posters here, there are, and I really mean that. It's just that if you were a statistician-type person, and you did the calculation, I'm pretty sure what you'd come up with as the mean is "Dum-dum". Then again, its' the dum-dum dollars that drive the 'market', and nobody can argue that what we get on emptybeer is not worth every single cent that we pay for it.


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

I'm a recruiter for a Cloud-based tech company.


----------



## cleanneon98 (Jul 12, 2014)

Sales Manager for a furniture store


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Old Ray said:


> Yeah, but emptybeer is not very strong on subtlety, and even weaker on cultural reference that's from more than 18 months in the past.
> "Big Old Dick" is prolly a screen handle that would get you more positive rep points .........that's about emptybeer-speed, right there.
> Not, of course, that there aren't a good number of really smart and talented posters here, there are, and I really mean that. It's just that if you were a statistician-type person, and you did the calculation, I'm pretty sure what you'd come up with as the mean is "Dum-dum". Then again, its' the dum-dum dollars that drive the 'market', and nobody can argue that what we get on emptybeer is not worth every single cent that we pay for it.


_Most people wouldn't "get it" _refers to a generational divide (The Secret Life of Walter Mitty was published in 1939 and read in English class until ?), rather than intelligence, per se, and was not directed at anyone in particular -- just that are many, many more people on this forum under say, 60, than over that age. I spend some time at Urban Dictionary every two or three weeks trying to sort out contemporary pop culture references and acronyms; its nothing personal. Who the hell is emptybeer?

Quintessence in physics is insanely bizarre, in a good way.

Now returning to your regular programming, "What do you do for a living?"
Nobody has responded that they are a trust fund baby or Trustafarian.


----------



## philip5296 (May 15, 2014)

Senior Vice President of Strategic Management - Investment Banking. 

I have to be an outlyer though; I'm the only one in the company as far as I know. My coworkers think I'm batcrap nuts...usually have a new war wound to show them at any given time that's fresh off the trails. Otherwise I ride 5 or 6 days per week and lay down at least 150 miles per week.

Yep two masters degrees and still just a dumb bike jockey. I never learn and wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## doctock993 (Jun 23, 2009)

Anesthesiologist


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

doctock993 said:


> Anesthesiologist


I always thought that would be a very cool career. Although, I had a 10 hour surgery in 1985 and waking up was one of the worst experiences of my life.


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

Retired in 03 from a co after 24yrs at the age of 46. Was completely out of debt at the time. House, SUV, etc, all being paid for by then. Was a single full time parent as well, but he had just moved out into his own home. Now live pretty cheap here in the NC mtns. So I've been mtbing, backpacking, whitewater kayaking, and motorcycling ever since. At the most since then, have only worked PT as a bike mechanic at the NOC or there abouts. 

The end


----------



## Daxdagr8t (Jul 9, 2014)

Just graduated nursing school. Working in an assisted living home for developmentally individuals while studying for my boards. 

Can't wait to be a nurse so I can just work 3x a week and make more time for other things other than making money and meeting ends meet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisk Eddie (Jun 23, 2014)

Self employed Mercedes-Benz repair shop owner. Been fixing busted cars (mostly pretty cool stuff) since 1971.
Not bad being self employed, but the hours required make it difficult to find enough time to ride.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

OK_MTBer said:


> Just curious if there are any trends/correlations here between cyclist and jobs...


Most definitely for me. I really look forward to having time to ride in the summer. I drive a truck part time(when I call them, when they call me)and I do all of the sports charters for a local high school(school bus). Kind of funny, I deliver to stores in Enfield, Somers, Stafford, Portland, Plainfield, Avon, Granby, and I go to all of these high schools. I think it is good for them to have someone who has driven a commercial vehicle through Hartford on I 84 4000 times-as apposed to having someone who has never driven anything besides a car and has a baby crying in the front seat(yes, the coaches have told me horror stories). Plus, I like the sports kids, I know most of them by name. I tell people that I have two jobs, one I like and one I make money at.
misterbill


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Ride bikes, drink beer, take pictures and grill pork. Not necessarily in that order.


----------



## RajunCajun44 (Aug 12, 2012)

potential mtb race sponsers are following this thread very closely...


----------



## croakies (Mar 4, 2011)

Masters in industrial engineering doing project management for a telecom company. Gives me enough time and money to ride 😁

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## guggas (Jan 31, 2011)

Land Surveyor


----------



## Brisk Eddie (Jun 23, 2014)

guggas said:


> Land Surveyor


So would you say you're outstanding in the field?


----------



## LittleBitey (Nov 10, 2012)

Old Ray said:


> Yeah, but emptybeer is not very strong on subtlety, and even weaker on cultural reference that's from more than 18 months in the past.
> "Big Old Dick" is prolly a screen handle that would get you more positive rep points .........that's about emptybeer-speed, right there.
> 
> Not, of course, that there aren't a good number of really smart and talented posters here, there are, and I really mean that. It's just that if you were a statistician-type person, and you did the calculation, I'm pretty sure what you'd come up with as the mean is "Dum-dum". Then again, its' the dum-dum dollars that drive the 'market', and nobody can argue that what we get on emptybeer is not worth every single cent that we pay for it.


I discover and expose intellectual elitism.


----------



## guggas (Jan 31, 2011)

Brisk Eddie said:


> So would you say you're outstanding in the field?


haha, compared to what? I'm a relatively new up and comer in the field. Just got my license to practice this year.


----------



## lucky53s (Dec 23, 2006)

^^I don't think he got it... Made me chuckle though.


----------



## doctock993 (Jun 23, 2009)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I always thought that would be a very cool career. Although, I had a 10 hour surgery in 1985 and waking up was one of the worst experiences of my life.


Sorry you had such a bad experience - things have definitely improved in the past 19 years.

It's an interesting job - periods of boredom interspersed with moments of sheer panic.
From what I hear, very much like a pilot.

Medicine these days isn't what it used to be though. I'm much happier now in a small town doing "doc-only" work at a much lower income, but with a better lifestyle. No offense to the CRNA "brethren", but they really are NOT equivalent - the good ones know that, the dangerous ones are usually the ones pushing for independence.


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

been mostly unemployed since 2010.....was unable to work for 1 1/2 years do to health issues... in fact I nearly died....I have had epilepsy all my life.....long as I am on meds I am fine....been mostly doing some garage sales a few times in the summer I also hit garage sales and thrift stores for cheap bikes and parts.....have sold a few bikes I fixed... picked up a few bikes for free... the most I spent on a bike is $5, my rockhopper.... stripped down my low end F/S, sold the frame and put the parts on the rockhopper....... before all this I was an auto repair technician


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

rockhopper97 said:


> been mostly unemployed since 2010.....was unable to work for 1 1/2 years do to health issues... in fact I nearly died....I have had epilepsy all my life.....long as I am on meds I am fine....been mostly doing some garage sales a few times in the summer I also hit garage sales and thrift stores for cheap bikes and parts.....have sold a few bikes I fixed... picked up a few bikes for free... the most I spent on a bike is $5, my rockhopper.... stripped down my low end F/S, sold the frame and put the parts on the rockhopper....... before all this I was an auto repair technician


Dang, if I had something laying around that you could use, I'd send it to you.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

guggas said:


> Land Surveyor





Brisk Eddie said:


> So would you say you're outstanding in the field?





guggas said:


> haha, compared to what? I'm a relatively new up and comer in the field. Just got my license to practice this year.





lucky53s said:


> ^^I don't think he got it... Made me chuckle though.


I think he didn't get it because most surveyors I see don't stand out in the middle of the field. Usually they are in the middle of the road in peoples way(like you and me).


----------



## lucky53s (Dec 23, 2006)

I never answered though, I'm a Philanthropy Coordinator for a large company. It's pretty awesome to be in the business of helping people. I leave work feeling good about what I've done just about every day.


----------



## guggas (Jan 31, 2011)

Must be nice. I assist big oil take peoples property.


----------



## spike counter (Aug 22, 2014)

Pediatric Neurologist


----------



## Dragon21 (Aug 10, 2014)

Aseptic equipment maintenance mechanic


----------



## Old Ray (Sep 5, 2010)

lucky53s said:


> I never answered though, I'm a Philanthropy Coordinator for a large company. It's pretty awesome to be in the business of helping people. I leave work feeling good about what I've done just about every day.


Awesome!


----------



## Old Ray (Sep 5, 2010)

Dragon21 said:


> Aseptic equipment maintenance mechanic


Sounds dirty.


----------



## lucky53s (Dec 23, 2006)

Old Ray said:


> Awesome!


Yeah, it's a pretty sweet gig.


----------



## IamtheYeti (Aug 11, 2012)

Firefighter. 

Allows me to ride during the week when the trails are empty


----------



## CHIEF500 (Aug 30, 2012)

In the Engineering field, I'm the Piping Dept Manager for a small engineering company. I locate equipment (pumps, tanks...etc.) and route the piping between the equipment to transfer the product of the facility.
Refineries, power plants, storage tank fields, underground pipelines to transfer product throughout the country.

I was also a volunteer firefighter since I was 16. Became an EMT in 1980, which helps during crashes, I stopped a few years ago as the partial paid Fire Chief for the town I live in.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

Turn 61 in a few months, and getting ready to change careers again. This time (and final time) I intend to be a Post Employment Recreation and Leisure Specialist, with moonlighting as a Second Generation Progeny Indulgence Manager. And of course some dabbling in free lance mountain bike trail testing.


----------



## airNwater (May 23, 2007)

Machine shop owner. I'm always making things for my bikes.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^ That's cool!


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2014)

airNwater said:


> Machine shop owner. I'm always making things for my bikes.


 Got two machinists in the family and I'm still making my own small parts. Built a replacement cable holder for my Fox Fork from micarta last night. Took less time to build than to drive to the bike shop.


----------



## luism (Aug 24, 2014)

hvac tech who getting into biking for stress relief


----------



## Clbryant1981 (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm a Salvatiion Army Officer. Which means I'm a pastor of The Salvation Army church, and in charge of all operations in my area. I love it!


----------



## jeffgre_6163 (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm a CCO
Basically a baby sitter for societies unwanted trash


----------



## dsciulli19 (Apr 14, 2014)

MEchanical Engineer in the Aerospace Industry


----------



## gearhead94 (Aug 5, 2014)

I work on fork lifts and scissor lifts at different customer locations.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Wearing multiple hats right now... 1st: HR Administrator for an Electrical Contractor; 2nd: Telecom Project Manager for the same company...3rd: I make outdoor furniture and am currently about ten weeks out on deliveries... It's feast or famine!


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Professor.

I never left college. 

On top of that, I'm in a mountain town which means mid-day snowboarding and biking, long weekends and long vacations if and when I want. 

Don't get me wrong though, it is long hours. I average 60+ hours a week.


----------



## Corey90 (Aug 2, 2014)

I put the stickers on apples


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Honolii29 (May 7, 2006)

I hold the apples for ^^^^


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Corey90 said:


> I put the stickers on apples
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I peel them off.


----------



## Corey90 (Aug 2, 2014)

Honolii29 said:


> I hold the apples for ^^^^


We really are doing out part in society

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMentallo (Apr 10, 2013)

I boss people around in restaurants.


----------



## flybigjet (Aug 15, 2014)

Airline pilot (18 years) and retired military pilot (26.5 years).

R.


----------



## luism (Aug 24, 2014)

Did I say I am commercial hvac


----------



## sox45 (Jul 21, 2014)

police officer currently on CBD (central business district), foot and bike patrol


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

Clinical exercise physiologist managing a cardiac rehab department.


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

Tele Tech, I watch Heart Monitors in Cardiac unit. 12hour shifts so I only have to work three days a week. Its great.


----------



## BigCiX (Aug 23, 2014)

Work at a State Zoo


----------



## erudition12000 (Apr 16, 2012)

architect


----------



## Old Ray (Sep 5, 2010)

Barman1 said:


> I peel them off.


That's either an example of diversity or interdependence, I dunno which!

Maybe both!


----------



## kryton (Jun 10, 2014)

Aircraft Mechanic for a mobile response team working on the 1% favorite mode of transport.


----------



## Fluty410 (Jul 24, 2011)

Paramedic Supervisor. I choose calls to go to in my truck and tell the guys what to do at the station. Do it for 48 hours than off 96. Doesn't get better than that.


----------



## mikeskin (Sep 9, 2014)

I work in the bicycle industry, starting as a EMT soon though. Can't wait to be done working with bikes.


----------



## tubby74 (Jun 2, 2012)

self employed software consultant to publishers- modifications and coding. About half my work is local and half from overseas which makes it really flexible. The otherside of that is needing the discipline to pull late nites as needed. Could be 100+ hours some weeks, 20 hours the next. 
wouldn't swap it though, means I can do the school run with my kids and take time off to ride provided I make up whats necessary. Been pouring rain for almost a month here so took the morning to soak up some rare sun and do some road miles.


----------



## Laurido92 (Nov 3, 2013)

US Army Soldier for 22 years (Engineer CPT)


----------



## cebuano (Jun 26, 2012)

Collect the blood during surgery.


----------



## Samuryan (Sep 3, 2014)

Intoxicologist


----------



## lex_luthor (Aug 12, 2014)

Precision Mechanical Technician - aspiring LEO


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

being awesome.

but that doesn't pay much.


----------



## Shutter Jim (Feb 2, 2011)

When you boil it all down, I guess you'd say I provide a voice for stupid people.


----------



## targeezer (Sep 11, 2014)

Hello everyone, new member here.
Automotive service advisor.


----------



## BigCiX (Aug 23, 2014)

targeezer said:


> Hello everyone, new member here.
> Automotive service advisor.


Welcome


----------



## Sharp Shooter (Sep 8, 2014)

Southwest Air ground crew.


----------



## caliiber2008 (Sep 10, 2014)

Im a pool liner and cover maker going to school for applied sciences.


----------



## andy f (Jan 13, 2004)

Wireless communication systems engineer, currently doing WiFi chips. I manage a team that is responsible for overall performance of our reference designs.


----------



## tannerg (Sep 11, 2014)

Wildland Fire fighter hand crew

Sent from my XT1031


----------



## CMUrider (Feb 25, 2005)

I draft contracts for a software company. Thrilling.


----------



## Saladin (Sep 25, 2014)

Nothing cool - operations manager in big box retail store.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Network admin for a software company


----------



## bucknut (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm a chef, not the best profession for riding bikes.


----------



## Kai Jordyn (Oct 4, 2014)

I develop new Radio Control stuff.


----------



## Ta87 (Sep 16, 2014)

USAF - Air Traffic Controller


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Kai Jordyn said:


> I develop new Radio Control stuff.


So you're the guy that's been bleeding my wallet for the last 20+ years?


----------



## bike snob (Sep 6, 2014)

i am a bike mechanic in a lbs. getting paid for doing somthing you love doing is nice although the salary is modest so its not perfect i guess..


----------



## mtb_brew (Oct 7, 2014)

Packaging Supervisor at a large san diego brewery


----------



## TAOS1 (Feb 5, 2013)

I work for an orthopedic company and help disabled kids walk....hard not to love my job


----------



## MMS (Apr 11, 2011)

Whazzup Taos!

I own a liquor store.


----------



## Phinias (Aug 28, 2014)

Data Security Analyst for a finacial giant....


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

Service sales rep for a Uniform company. M-Thu 4 day work week. Can't beat it!


----------



## Asterope (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm a PhD student in the field of molecular microbiology (i.e. infectious diseases! *evil laugh*)


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

E.D. at a non-profit affordable housing development corporation. High stress – riding is my therapy!


----------



## 4SEVEN3 (Aug 12, 2007)

I work on aircraft.....LOVE my job!


----------



## mrawesome234100 (Aug 16, 2014)

I bum off my parents. it's called high school.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

mrawesome234100 said:


> I bum off my parents. it's called high school.


I alternately want to give you a high five, and kick you in the shin.

I laughed out loud when I read this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrawesome234100 (Aug 16, 2014)

Le Duke said:


> I alternately want to give you a high five, and kick you in the shin.
> 
> I laughed out loud when I read this.


Glad you laughed. does this mean you won't hurt my shins?


----------



## ndn boy (Aug 23, 2014)

Municipal Water Department crew chief of a water meter tile replacement crew!


----------



## VitaVelNex (Jun 5, 2013)

Cop


----------



## mrawesome234100 (Aug 16, 2014)

VitaVelNex said:


> Cop


don't you just hate the saying 'f*ck the police'? where would we be without cops?


----------



## AMac4108 (Oct 8, 2008)

Civil Engineer


----------



## TAOS1 (Feb 5, 2013)

MMS said:


> Whazzup Taos!
> 
> I own a liquor store.


s'up!

I love your job


----------



## Siklesta (Aug 21, 2013)

analyst for a tech company


----------



## Phil.W. (Nov 15, 2013)

Locomotive Engineer (Driver) for Kiwi Rail/New Zealand.


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

Phil.W. said:


> Locomotive Engineer (Driver) for Kiwi Rail/New Zealand.


My 2 year old boy would definitely think that is the coolest job in this thread!


----------



## Phil.W. (Nov 15, 2013)

carbuncle said:


> My 2 year old boy would definitely think that is the coolest job in this thread!


I don't think he would enjoy the nightshift lol.


----------



## HippiGlass (Oct 13, 2014)

i am a glass artist


----------



## TJay74 (Sep 26, 2012)

I work for an electric utility company. I am the guy that analyzes the outages and sends the guy to your place to get the lights back on. So be nice or else I get to make things rough...lol


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

former Army Medic (01-09), now using the GI Bill to earn a Physical Therapy doctorate.
sadly for biking, this means no money and no time for 2 more years..


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

TJay74 said:


> I work for an electric utility company. I am the guy that analyzes the outages and sends the guy to your place to get the lights back on. So be nice or else I get to make things rough...lol


Don't need you, got solar!


----------



## smartwinner (Oct 10, 2014)

I am a Freelancer,haha,live for the beautiful pictures I took during my long riding


----------



## PlayoffBeard365 (Oct 4, 2013)

As least as possible. Don't get me wrong, I like to be helpful and useful but living to me = "work to live not live to work".


----------



## Montanadan (Sep 19, 2014)

Phil.W. said:


> Locomotive Engineer (Driver) for Kiwi Rail/New Zealand.


A fellow railroader! I'm not an engineer, but work in the mechanical division as a carman. I inspect and repair freight cars in Montana.


----------



## TDK08 (Jan 30, 2014)

Self employed bespoke gun maker here.


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Lineman


----------



## Ridemtb47 (Jan 2, 2011)

Design Engineer for Praxis Works


----------



## Corey90 (Aug 2, 2014)

I stick the strip of paper on envelopes


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Phil.W. said:


> Locomotive Engineer (Driver) for Kiwi Rail/New Zealand.


What part of the country? I'm a rail-op in Whangarei, ex subbie driver in Westfield.


----------



## Appalachian_Kamper (Jul 18, 2014)

David R said:


> What part of the country? I'm a rail-op in Whangarei, ex subbie driver in Westfield.


And obviously a Clashoholic...

Cheers,
appalachian kamper


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

I work for a printing company as a pressman. We printed the 2015 MARIN Bikes catalog a few weeks ago and Urban Velo magazine. I printed the envelopes that you use to send your subscription payments to Dirt Rag at my previous job.


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Appalachian_Kamper said:


> And obviously a Clashoholic...


Yep, only in my 30s so can't claim to be an O.G fan from back in the day etc etc. I was a typical 90s teen into grunge, which soon lead into punk, and then into The Clash, sadly just a little too late for me to catch The Mescaleros at a festival I attended back in 2000.



Montanadan said:


> A fellow railroader!


That makes three, wonder if there's any more? Which company do you work for?


----------



## CannonDale_Ripper (Sep 30, 2014)

I work in IT, so I stare at MTBR forum all day and dream of mt biking. When that bores me, I challenge the internet not to bore me. So yesterday I found "27 facts about Indiana Jones movies that you might not know"and youtube videos of Huey Lewis and Heuy Lewis related videos. Am I alive?


----------



## patnugent (Apr 20, 2013)

I photograph corporate executives and spend a good amount of time in photoshop and dealing with our in house server.

Corporate & Event Photographers NYC | Executive Portrait Studio or New York Corporate Photographer


----------



## MindlessDeviant (Jul 26, 2009)

Operations supervisor for a major freight company


----------



## gzank6 (Aug 26, 2014)

corporate credit manager for holding company.
companies include a jet fuel supplier and a couple of airfreight companies and /freight forwarding companies


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

MindlessDeviant said:


> Operations supervisor for a major freight company


United Parcel Smashers?


----------



## MindlessDeviant (Jul 26, 2009)

Fedex


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

MindlessDeviant said:


> Fedex


You're ok then!


----------



## hoogie (Jun 26, 2009)

operational firefighter ...

your worst nightmare is just another day at the office

shiftwork is awesome for allowing time to get on the bike, plus our national training centre is in rotorua, home of the redwoods and some of the world's best trails ... you mean i actually get paid to do this???


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^ that's very cool!


----------



## jescowhite (Jul 19, 2014)

transplantcoordinator post mortal program


----------



## ebenke (Sep 1, 2008)

Project Director, Architecture.


EBenke


----------



## Shinc (Oct 27, 2014)

Industrial sparky.


----------



## whitewheels29 (Oct 24, 2014)

Recent discharged vet. now full time student and father.


----------



## Carve It Up (Jun 24, 2014)

Special Education Teacher Middle School-Math and Reading. Lots of time to ride in the summer, everyday in the morning and then another round in the afternoon to boot, but not this time o' year!


----------



## Old Ray (Sep 5, 2010)

Carve It Up said:


> Special Education Teacher Middle School-Math and Reading. Lots of time to ride in the summer, everyday in the morning and then another round in the afternoon to boot, but not this time o' year!


God Bless You Sir or M'am.


----------



## ebenke (Sep 1, 2008)

whitewheels29 said:


> Recent discharged vet. now full time student and father.


Thanks so much for your service.

EBenke


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

whitewheels29 said:


> Recent discharged vet. now full time student and father.


Thank you for your service, and for using your benefits. What are you studying?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave Ferris (Nov 16, 2010)

Pro musician for 46 years. Pianist/vocalist/composer/ arranger. For many, many years I played all styles to make a living. The past 10 years or so mainly have stuck to my passion - Jazz. Less dough but way happier. 

Piano and mtn. bikes aren't a good mix ..but I take it easy on the trails and especially the downhill. 

I agonized over a rigid Type II fork or 100mm sus. for my newly acquired Potts 29er. Steve all but said...I'm not making you a rigid mountain bike, we have to protect those hands. 

With the condition of the trails around LA from the extended drought, plus being 61 with an arthritic neck (from looking down at the piano for 46 years), I'm glad I went sus.


----------



## whitewheels29 (Oct 24, 2014)

Le Duke said:


> Thank you for your service, and for using your benefits. What are you studying?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ThAnks. Nd studying Justice admin. I might change it. Idk

Sent from my vault using Tapatalk


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

I moved pianos for about 25 years, and that was fun and paid pretty well. A few years ago I wrote a book about mountain biking, and it just came out. I sold my piano moving company to promote the book full time. So now my "job" is "author." My book is Fat Tire Flyer.


----------



## Bentley78 (Aug 19, 2008)

That's so awesome! Congratulations on your book I will definitely
check it out!


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

Full time firefighter. 
Part time marine (boat) electrician.


----------



## mattmatt300 (Jul 26, 2008)

I do flow testing on oil wells in west Texas. Live in a camper for a month at a time out here then when I'm at home I can ride as much as I want.


----------



## lostgiant (Aug 12, 2014)

Telecommunication Tower Contractor.


----------



## ScottyJ7 (Dec 18, 2011)

Equity Trader


----------



## lawnbike (Jan 20, 2007)

Landscape manager.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Engineer in the powersports industry


----------



## dhlincali (Nov 4, 2014)

Archaeologist for state government agency.


----------



## UPSed (Dec 26, 2010)

Deliver bike parts.


----------



## luism (Aug 24, 2014)

wheres all my xtr stuff lol. tracking says I supposed get it last yr.



UPSed said:


> Deliver bike parts.


----------



## peter.thedrake (Aug 6, 2009)

Geologist (environmental consulting)


----------



## reidrules18 (Jun 22, 2009)

Can't believe my first post on the forums will be non bike related!

Engineer and Maintenance Supervisor in the Office Interiors/Furniture Industry


----------



## Refriger-Raider (Aug 16, 2011)

Fisheries biologist.


----------



## Skeeter97 (Feb 2, 2012)

Refriger-Raider said:


> Fisheries biologist.


How do you like that? I'm looking for a change and wouldn't mind getting into something in that field


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

reidrules18 said:


> Can't believe my first post on the forums will be non bike related!


Come over and check out Off-Camber - we're pretty much not bike related - (possibly related by cousins)- anything is game, except for socks!

Off Camber (off topic) - Mtbr.com


----------



## Feideaux (Jan 14, 2004)

Geography teacher.

I also take the students mountain biking once a week after school.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Feideaux said:


> I also take the students mountain biking once a week after school.


That's worthy of a rep! +1


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Retired!


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Feideaux said:


> Geography teacher.
> 
> I also take the students mountain biking once a week after school.


Best teacher ever


----------



## plucks (Nov 18, 2006)

Building Materials Supplier in NY.

basically babysit customers in a thankless role dealing direct with contractors. I've got to get out...
I'd like to do Project Management for an Architect, or open up my own shop, which I have had plans for for 15 years in mind.


----------



## 80Pro-Line (Dec 3, 2014)

Senior Design Engineer in the vocational truck industry; making 'work trucks' work.


----------



## DualRollers (Apr 24, 2014)

Mechanical Designer... I work for a large engineering company designing power plants. I also moonlight as a bike mechanic at my LBS.


----------



## Jasone510 (Oct 28, 2008)

Construction Project Manager


----------



## The Tedinator (Sep 4, 2012)

Semi retired computer consult/support.

Or underemployed derelict, depending on if you ask my wife!


----------



## Roots (Feb 17, 2015)

80% IT 
20% Musician - Bandoneonist


----------



## l'oiseau (May 5, 2015)

R&D Engineer in Automotive Industry


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

All I know is that I need a new job. Anyone have any ideas (legal) that will allow me to work minimal hours from home and make lots of money with no college degree required?


----------



## l'oiseau (May 5, 2015)

Nubster said:


> All I know is that I need a new job. Anyone have any ideas (legal) that will allow me to work minimal hours from home and make lots of money with no college degree required?


If you figure that out, please let me know.


----------



## simsc (Jan 18, 2012)

Biology professor here. Ornithology, waterfowl ecology, and ecological physiology to be specific. Jack of all trades and master of none!!!!


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

l'oiseau said:


> If you figure that out, please let me know.


Definitely! But only after I'm established. I don't need the extra competition right off the bat.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

I recently retired. I can now ride anywhere, anytime, for as long as I want. Eat your heart out.


----------



## camp10 (Mar 2, 2015)

After being a software developer for many years....I now manage a software development team.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

I am a band director/percussion instructor for a local high school. Also play in 2 rock bands...still trying to pursue the dream. Both bands have albums on iTunes...


----------



## MMS (Apr 11, 2011)

Witness relocation program dropout...

Double Ought Spy...

Quality Control Expert for Breweries worldwide...

Meh...

I own a liquor store.


----------



## Ta87 (Sep 16, 2014)

Air Traffic Controller


----------



## cassa89 (Jun 30, 2014)

I write executive summaries/narratives for a fortune 50 company.


----------



## Derek200 (Jun 16, 2015)

I work for a fortune 1 company


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Derek200 said:


> I work for a fortune 1 company


Can you fix the autocorrect on my phone? You work at apple right?


----------



## Derek200 (Jun 16, 2015)

Apple is 5


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Derek200 said:


> Apple is 5


What's number 1? I thought apple was the most valuable company in the world?


----------



## Derek200 (Jun 16, 2015)

It's based on gross revenue. And I think they do some adjustments to the revenue to account for some oddball accounting stuff. But revenue would broadly be the same pecking order. Walmart is in the top spot. Walmart is usually at the top unless the oil companies are having really good year.


----------



## Rogueldr (Jul 30, 2007)

As little as possible.


----------



## mackdhagen (Jun 17, 2011)

Rogueldr said:


> As little as possible.


awesome!
Me too!
I'm a marketing dir for a biz 2 gov network and systems integrator in DC.


----------



## 65mph12 (Jan 31, 2012)

Navy Logistics Manager. 

My team finds ways to keep the older F/A-18s flying until the F-35s come on line. 

I provide freedom and security. You're welcome.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Military Parachutes Systems. Landing our troops safe.


----------



## fattirefreak (Jun 7, 2008)

Juvenile Corrections Officer -- 4 days a week with time to ride an all-day, all-mountain run 1x per week ... well, in theory anyway.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Cuckoo Clock Inspector


----------



## Scottie5150 (Mar 10, 2004)

Divorce (Domestic) Mediator. I help couples divorce with or without attorneys. It's my second passion!


----------



## davecfd (May 9, 2007)

Anyone else work in show biz?

I'm a broadcast video utility.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Scottay5150 said:


> Divorce (Domestic) Mediator. I help couples divorce with or without attorneys. It's my second passion!


Some kind of a passion to have.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IanA (Feb 25, 2015)

**Puts on flame suit** I'm a merchandiser for Chain Reaction Cycles.

Also a farmer / work for a farm contractor


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

Im an audi technician. 

It sort of sucks... sort of. If anyone is thinking about a career, the entire automotive industry is hurting (severely) for skilled techs. I got cold called from audi and offered $30k more than what I was making so I took it. It beats sitting at a desk, and knowing Ill always have a job basically no matter what is pretty solid these days. 

Trying to finish up a mechanical engineering degree, and then switch over to that side of automotive. That tends to be a lifetime job. Its a really, really secure industry these days (as long as you're not in manufacturing! Totally different on that side).


----------



## l'oiseau (May 5, 2015)

One Pivot said:


> Im an audi technician.
> 
> It sort of sucks... sort of. If anyone is thinking about a career, the entire automotive industry is hurting (severely) for skilled techs. I got cold called from audi and offered $30k more than what I was making so I took it. It beats sitting at a desk, and knowing Ill always have a job basically no matter what is pretty solid these days.
> 
> Trying to finish up a mechanical engineering degree, and then switch over to that side of automotive. That tends to be a lifetime job. Its a really, really secure industry these days (as long as you're not in manufacturing! Totally different on that side).


Meh... I worked as a tech before I got my BSME. It's definitely easier on the engineering side, but I wouldn't say work is really, really secure. It's hard to get in - they always want people with experience in very specific components, and if you get canned, it's hard to take your very specific experience elsewhere.

It's really complete BS. Mechanical engineering is 95% the same across the board. If you understand the concepts, the tools and the business it's pretty easy to pick up on another product line. Granted there is all sorts of experience and guidelines people use, but those are meant to be broken. The auto industry is ultra-conservative, so unless you are in R&D, you'll get a lot of flack for trying something new or different.

Anyway, I'm not trying to deter you from getting into mechanical engineering in the auto industry - it's a fine time to be in; government regs and global warming combined with a huge customer base makes for ever evolving technology. It's still slow compared to other industries, but reliability and safety are much bigger factors than the silicon industries.


----------



## tomson75 (May 25, 2014)

65mph12 said:


> Navy Logistics Manager.
> 
> My team finds ways to keep the older F/A-18s flying until the F-35s come on line.
> 
> I provide freedom and security. You're welcome.


Thanks! I like freedom.

So what's the deal with recent reports claiming the F-35's can't dogfight worth a damn? Are the pilots looking forward to the new technology? Or are they begging you guys to keep the F-18s flying as long as possible....

Or is that more of an Air Force issue?


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

l'oiseau said:


> Meh... I worked as a tech before I got my BSME. It's definitely easier on the engineering side, but I wouldn't say work is really, really secure. It's hard to get in - they always want people with experience in very specific components, and if you get canned, it's hard to take your very specific experience elsewhere.
> 
> It's really complete BS. Mechanical engineering is 95% the same across the board. If you understand the concepts, the tools and the business it's pretty easy to pick up on another product line. Granted there is all sorts of experience and guidelines people use, but those are meant to be broken. The auto industry is ultra-conservative, so unless you are in R&D, you'll get a lot of flack for trying something new or different.
> 
> Anyway, I'm not trying to deter you from getting into mechanical engineering in the auto industry - it's a fine time to be in; government regs and global warming combined with a huge customer base makes for ever evolving technology. It's still slow compared to other industries, but reliability and safety are much bigger factors than the silicon industries.


I dont know much about engineering at the manufacturer level, but the dealer support level engineers seem to be there forever, and they dont seem to hire anyone. Its a longshot job :lol: All the dealer level stuff seems secure right now.

Thanks for the input. Its good to hear from people with experience in that field.


----------



## l'oiseau (May 5, 2015)

One Pivot said:


> I dont know much about engineering at the manufacturer level, but the dealer support level engineers seem to be there forever, and they dont seem to hire anyone. Its a longshot job :lol: All the dealer level stuff seems secure right now.
> 
> Thanks for the input. Its good to hear from people with experience in that field.


No problem. I know what you mean about service support engineering... I'm not sure if I'd call that engineering in the purest sense, but they do sometimes provide critical feedback for product design.

Any of those reps or support roles are gravy jobs. It's no wonder there is no turn-over, but like you say, it's hard to get in.


----------



## Blue Sugar (Feb 16, 2004)

COWBOY/ASTRONAUT

It's not an easy life, but I'm still glad I chose the dual major in astrophysics/rodeo studies at MIT. Preparing for rodeos and space missions doesn't leave me much time to train. For example, I'm currently involved, very busily, in preparations for an upcoming mission to Uranus. Fortunately I've been blessed with such perfect genetics I really don't need to train.


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

Medical student. Well, for another year anyways, then I'll be a doctor for the Navy


----------



## Djnewman001 (Jul 2, 2015)

Oil refinery worker here.


----------



## kdirk (Jun 20, 2012)

air force flyer


----------



## Restyle (Nov 9, 2012)

System Engineer, sitting at a desk all day doing finger labor.. ideal for resting my legs during the day so I can shred and enjoy some nature after work!


----------



## K_Hill (May 25, 2015)

Intelligence Analyst


----------



## rcsmith01 (Nov 25, 2012)

davecfd said:


> Anyone else work in show biz?
> 
> I'm a broadcast video utility.


I was a systems admin for Sony's Direct TV years ago.


----------



## ElBorracho62 (Nov 6, 2014)

Currently work for Richard Childress racing as road mechanic for the NASCAR xfinity series car #62.... I get to travel all over with a great group of guys who are like family.... Build race cars.... Win races. The riding sufferes since I'm out of town but I find ways.


----------



## Grom Redman (Jun 28, 2015)

Using math and science, I bend the forces of nature for the good of mankind.

Errr... R&D Hardware Engineer is just a technical term 

I'm really a guitar playing cyclist


----------



## l'oiseau (May 5, 2015)

K_Hill said:


> Intelligence Analyst


Ohhhh! Did you find any here?


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

Bureaucrat aquaculturist.


----------



## Mike Nagle (Jul 29, 2015)

Architectural Surfaces Coatings Application Technician...or painter, if you prefer.


----------



## Jake January (Sep 12, 2014)

Retired living in Thailand. 
Last real job was air taxi pilot in rural Alaska, back when the C-207 and Piper Navajo ruled the sky.


----------



## losiracer10 (May 18, 2015)

commercial maintance supervisor

Sent from my SM-T537V using Tapatalk


----------



## RoddyMcWolfenstein (Dec 11, 2006)

Account Manager for a Global Logistics Services Provider


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

Senior Buyer


----------



## motomike (Feb 4, 2005)

Trail Builder


----------



## VT1 (Jul 2, 2015)

Run the parts counter at my local Napa Auto, and run my own oil distribution company. No weekends working means I get to ride plenty.


----------



## h2ovwdrvr (Aug 4, 2009)

Appliance salesman for bray and scarff appliances


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

Thinking of going back into retail management. I miss the customer service end of it. Going to see if my buddy can get me into Dick's as a manager. I'm a golfer and fisherman, so it would be a cool job. Not to mention they have a bike department.


----------



## Briguy2817 (Jun 4, 2015)

I break things, then charge the owners of the things I break to repair them. But every now and then, someone comes to me with their crap already broken and I just charge them to fix it.

Gotta love the life of an auto mechanic.


----------



## WrenchP (Aug 29, 2013)

Computer Network Engineer. My official title is IT Network Coordinator. I work at a community College.


----------



## g34343greg (Dec 16, 2010)

few years after my first post in this thread and i'm still a mechanical design engineer, although i quit my first post-college job after 3 years and only stayed at the next one for 1.5 years. the current gig is pretty sweet though- gas detection monitors with a great company.


----------



## ClarkGnar (Jul 28, 2015)

Internal medicine.


----------



## Awshucks (Apr 14, 2013)

I work in the graphic design and printing field for a school district. 

Currently enrolled for Parks and rec mgmt at a university. Will be doing my intern hours at a state park this fall. I'm really excited and looking forward to the career change when I finish school.


----------



## wpcouch (Jan 6, 2011)

Marketing; Felt Bicycles


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

wpcouch said:


> Marketing; Felt Bicycles


Jim Felt and Johnny O'Mara used to come up to our ranch and go hunting. Both very nice guys.

Here's a picture of them. Johnny is the white #1 and Jim is behind him.


----------



## wpcouch (Jan 6, 2011)

Great photo! Thanks for sharing. 

I've never met Johnny, but Jim is genuinely one of the nicest guys I've ever met. I wish I could work with him more often, but we're on opposite coasts


----------



## azcanc (Aug 13, 2009)

Corp. Treasury Finance with Bank of America / Merrill Lynch.


----------



## Spec44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Engineer / Wood Truss Designer


----------



## ChAoS84 (Aug 26, 2015)

ElBorracho62 said:


> Currently work for Richard Childress racing as road mechanic for the NASCAR xfinity series car #62.... I get to travel all over with a great group of guys who are like family.... Build race cars.... Win races. The riding sufferes since I'm out of town but I find ways.


Very cool. Big fan of the 62 team and RCR.


----------



## TheTrOOpr (Aug 10, 2015)

Scuba instructor, ocean is my office, pay is terrible, that's why I ride walmart bikes, joined here looking for help as I'm getting my first real bike


----------



## sddirthead (Sep 30, 2010)

I own a business name Greenearth Window Services, window cleaning, pressure washing and more. Gives me time to crank those peddles on the mountain bike


----------



## Kurt(Miami) (Mar 22, 2005)

Air Traffic Controller at Miami Center


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Recently licensed to practice law in Florida. Still working as a paralegal while I get my law firm in order.


----------



## ebgb68 (Aug 29, 2015)

Manager of a Hardware store / gun shop for the last 30+ years . I worked at two different Schwinn shops in the seventies and just got back into biking at 50 this year.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## crx4luke (Sep 8, 2008)

I work as a fire (property) claims trainer for a large insurance company. They moved me from Florida to Atlanta last year, so my mountain biking became a lot better. A little less flat here. 😉


----------



## Sleddriver (Feb 25, 2013)

Jake January said:


> Retired living in Thailand.
> Last real job was air taxi pilot in rural Alaska, back when the C-207 and Piper Navajo ruled the sky.


The C207 does still rule the sky's of AK! At least for a few villages.


----------



## chugachjed (May 20, 2010)

207s 206 and beavers


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

Ophthalmic Technician. I do all the grunt work to make the surgeon's life easier.


----------



## SWriverstone (Sep 3, 2009)

*40-50hrs/week:* Dir. of Marketing & Communications for the University of Oregon School of Law. Which means I slice 'n dice with Adobe Creative Suite, MS Office...plus shoot photos and video.

*100hrs/week (feels like):* Dad to a 3-year-old and a 5-year-old.

Scott


----------



## wheeljack (Apr 13, 2012)

I manage the mentor program of a foster care agency in Florida.

If you have a little bit of spare time, can pass a background screen and drug test, and have the heart/desire to work with a youth then please consider contacting a mentor program that is local to you.


----------



## Kai_Jordyn (Oct 19, 2015)

Designing, developing and importing radio control toys... the wife says I'm a big Elf!


----------



## zebt66 (Sep 28, 2015)

Law Enforcement, Own a Gas Station, Real Estate, and Farming.


----------



## TheHuth (Jul 22, 2015)

Network and Systems Engineer. CCIE-C and MCITP


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

I run a YMCA on Mars.


----------



## spyghost (Oct 30, 2012)

Unix sysadmin on weekdays (sometimes during weekends, which messes weekend rides!) doing 'traditional' unix work and modern day cloud design and implementation with amazon and puppet configuration management.


----------



## sjbond67 (Sep 16, 2015)

Past: college student, trade school student, back to college student, college drop out, automotive collision repair, small car lot owner/partner, small paint and body shop owner, iphone repair and resale eBay store owner, correctional officer (had this idea of going to the academy and becoming undercover narc officer), then ended up somehow ended up subcontracting for various wireless telecommunication companies. 2,000 mile/120 hours a week was typical. 

Now I'm salary, fairly cushy job integrating LTE in southeast region for a large wireless provider.... Still looking for my passion. Any life coaches


----------



## kmac2 (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm a Physician Assistant. I live in Bellingham WA. I work at the hospital and have some pretty sucky long night hours, but it gives me about 10-12 days a month that I can get out for biking, hiking, fly fishing or skiing. All of which are great in this area


----------



## ElBorracho62 (Nov 6, 2014)

ChAoS84 said:


> Very cool. Big fan of the 62 team and RCR.


Thanks man.... Appreciate it.... Where you from?


----------



## chruby99 (Dec 11, 2004)

*Fast Cars*

I work as a sales manager here.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Self employed, fixing computers for the last 18 years.


----------



## preda_0 (Feb 18, 2012)

MD - neurologist


----------



## Ghost_HTX (Sep 19, 2014)

Senior Purchaser for a big cement producer (same group of companies as Hanson Cement etc...) working on project procurement for projects in sub Saharan Africa. Responsible for mostly West Africa (Liberia, Ghana, Burkina Faso) and now DRCongo too. 

I actually start a new job in January; Procurement Manager at the biggest owner of shopping centres in Scandinavia.

So, yeah... Procurement. I procure.


----------



## MtnBkrBob (Aug 15, 2007)

Retired Army officer. Deputy Director in the Federal Government. DoD Logistics.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Would love to become a cop. Local agency hiring. Wife hesitant...


----------



## Capt. Bob (Feb 12, 2014)

SCUBA Instructor and Captain of a dive boat.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Capt. Bob said:


> SCUBA Instructor and Captain of a dive boat.


Lake Michigan?


----------



## Capt. Bob (Feb 12, 2014)

Primarily Lake Michigan but I also spend time in Lake Huron and Lake Superior every year


----------



## BoneDoc23 (Aug 17, 2015)

Orthopedic Surgeon...bone broke, must fix bone!!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

BoneDoc23 said:


> Orthopedic Surgeon...bone broke, must fix bone!!


That's very cool! I have a friend who shattered his hip and pelvis. He was telling me all the things that they had to do to him. I had to sit down half way through because I got light headed. I can't believe the things they can do to a person these days. And, I seriously don't know if I could go through what he went through. What you guys can do is simply a miracle. I had my face reconstructed after an accident. That was almost thirty years ago and I wish I could find that surgeon and shake his hand and thank him. What he did for me was amazing and life changing.


----------



## BoneDoc23 (Aug 17, 2015)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> That's very cool! I have a friend who shattered his hip and pelvis. He was telling me all the things that they had to do to him. I had to sit down half way through because I got light headed. I can't believe the things they can do to a person these days. And, I seriously don't know if I could go through what he went through. What you guys can do is simply a miracle. I had my face reconstructed after an accident. That was almost thirty years ago and I wish I could find that surgeon and shake his hand and thank him. What he did for me was amazing and life changing.


It's a lot of fun! Very demanding but rewarding. Just wish I had more free time.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

BoneDoc23 said:


> It's a lot of fun! Very demanding but rewarding. Just wish I had more free time.


Keep up the good work! My GF is having some calcium deposits removed and a torn rotator cuff fixed on the 22nd. Dr. said 3 to 6 months in a sling.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

24th sorry, not the 22nd.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

reidrules18 said:


> Can't believe my first post on the forums will be non bike related!
> 
> Engineer and Maintenance Supervisor in the Office Interiors/Furniture Industry


And apparently your last post.

Dated 11/20/2014 post #1151

1 post in a year.


----------



## GrantM (Apr 27, 2015)

ElBorracho62 said:


> Currently work for Richard Childress racing as road mechanic for the NASCAR xfinity series car #62.... I get to travel all over with a great group of guys who are like family.... Build race cars.... Win races. The riding sufferes since I'm out of town but I find ways.


Thats cool. I live in Chandler,AZ but didn't make it to the race today. Watched it on TV. You guys need to fix that 54 car. Do you get a chance to ride during the season? There are a lot of trails over by PIR. Grant


----------



## Mentor (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm a chemist by training. I spent over a decade in the pharmaceutical industry doing drug discovery and design, focused mainly on disorders of the central nervous system. I was lots of fun at parties  Eventually restructuring and a changing job market forced a change, and I am now a project manager for a contract pharmaceutical manufacturer. It is less dynamic, but more stable. I can appreciate that given my current family obligations.


----------



## bigt338 (Dec 7, 2015)

Police Officer.


----------



## BR46 (Nov 15, 2015)

Fix broken machines in a big factory.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Deleted


----------



## illMATTic (Apr 9, 2015)

I lay pipe...


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

illMATTic said:


> I lay pipe...


Literally or figuratively?


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Mentor said:


> I'm a chemist by training. I spent over a decade in the pharmaceutical industry doing drug discovery and design, focused mainly on disorders of the central nervous system.


I'm on the other side of this coin, designing and implementing clinical trials. What'd ya work on? I'm in neurodegenerative disease and TBI.


----------



## Capt.Ogg (Jun 5, 2015)

Corporate IT slave.


----------



## BrokenHipster (Dec 11, 2015)

Video Editor


----------



## Coal-Cracker (May 4, 2010)

Aerospace Machinist
68W/Combat Medic USAR

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## RedtiresII71 (Apr 11, 2011)

Sergeant with the Department of Corrections.


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

*update post:

I now recruit people to design and build robots.


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

I used to be a corporate marketing cube jockey, but last summer I finally decided to leave and do something I truly love. End product... way more work than I ever expected, but I'm finally doing something I look forward to every day. I've never been able to say that before.

I own a mountain bike adventure travel company.... so I ride bikes, take pictures, and hang with other like-minded people all day. (Chasing Epic Mountain Bike Adventures ? All-Inclusive, Guided Mountain Bike Trips to Epic Destinations Across the Rocky Mountains and Desert Southwest - I won't make this a spam post)


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

I am a planner by trade. I used to work in affordable housing but recently changed jobs and now work in transportation with my state DOT. I get to touch some trails and bicycle stuff but it is not the focus of my job. 

I now take the train to work and have a 10-12 mile bike commute as well (depends on which station I get off at). 

Smmokan, I am excited by your venture! It is an idea I have entertained as well so good on ya for taking the plunge! New Mexico is in the southwest too - don't forget about us! Best of luck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

wahday said:


> Smmokan, I am excited by your venture! It is an idea I have entertained as well so good on ya for taking the plunge! New Mexico is in the southwest too - don't forget about us! Best of luck.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep... I'd love to expand into Santa Fe/Taos/Angel Fire in 2017. For now though, I think 7 locations will work.


----------



## jskinner10 (Dec 31, 2015)

Lead Brewer at Champion Brewing Company in Charlottesville, VA.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## wthomas (Feb 24, 2009)

Helicopter mechanic.


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

Coal-Cracker said:


> 68W/Combat Medic USAR
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Thank you for taking care of our warriors. That's a selfless profession!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

bmf032 said:


> Thank you for taking care of our warriors. That's a selfless profession!


+1!


----------



## reidrules18 (Jun 22, 2009)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> And apparently your last post.
> 
> Dated 11/20/2014 post #1151
> 
> 1 post in a year.


I'm back

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nuf Ced McGreevy (Aug 15, 2017)

Key Accounts Manager for an Aerospace Components Manufacturer.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Full time computer tech
Full time student
Part time gigalo


----------



## Honda Guy (Mar 29, 2011)

Bike mechanic!


----------



## ctxcrossx (Jan 13, 2004)

High school math and programming teacher. 

At one point I was running the school mountain bike team and ski club. Despite the pennies I made per hour in those clubs, I could accurately say I was being paid to ski and bike!

It's also awesome to have all summer to ride and also be able to be on the trails almost any given day of the year by 2:30 in the afternoon!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

reidrules18 said:


> I'm back
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome, I think. You're not going to pull that one year disappearing act again are you?


----------



## reidrules18 (Jun 22, 2009)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Welcome, I think. You're not going to pull that one year disappearing act again are you?


I've actually been using the forums under Santa Cruz and a few others. I was very active with Michigan's MMBA.org forum and need to find a new venue. Mtbr looks to fit the bill.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chainslack (May 1, 2017)

Same as the very first response post


----------



## scoobiemario (Aug 4, 2016)

Professional basket weaver.... 

Ok ok, I kid....

I google things for people and reboot equipment.... 
AV programmer (Crestron) ... Geeky stuff


----------



## AK Prototype (Aug 7, 2018)

Crematory operator.


----------



## Sage of the Sage (Nov 10, 2011)

I fix things. I also weld...


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

OK_MTBer said:


> What industry and department do you work in? Just curious if there are any trends/correlations here between cyclist and jobs...
> 
> I work as a data systems analyst in the electric utilities industry.


First of all I'd like to thank all of you for contributing to this thread. 7 years and over 1200 posts - Wow!!!

With all of this data, the OP and I have come up with some very interesting trends that we'd like to share:

Doctors, lawyers, and Wall Street professionals tend to have the best bikes, cars, and racks and lots of hot biker chicks to hang out with. Go figure.

Plumbers, electricians and bike mechanics will more often that not do their own maintenance of their bikes.

126 of you responded that you were male prostitutes and I think I speak for everyone here when say a hearty 'thank you' for your service. You've got one of the toughest jobs around that many us just don't have the cojones to do. Interesting enough, the male prostitutes among us also tend to favor spandex to baggies. Go figure.

Keep the responses coming and we'll report back soon as we crunch more numbers.

(ps - I'm a dentist/male prostitute)


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Sage of the Sage said:


> I also weld...


Damn!!! That beautiful.

I sit on my arse drinking coffee and pushing a little button to stop me from falling asleep....

(train driver)


----------



## Pedalon2018 (Apr 24, 2018)

K_Hill said:


> Intelligence Analyst


Railroad Superindendent


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I model.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

I make personalized chocolate buttholes.

6 Pictures That Prove a Chocolate Mold of Your Anus is the Best Valentines Day Present Ever

I'm trying to turn this into a forensics database business as the sphincter print has more unique data points than the venerable fingerprint.


----------



## Spooledup (Sep 27, 2017)

Union Boilermaker Local 45

Mostly do component repair and replacement on Nuclear power plants here in the US and Europe.


----------



## 786737 (Mar 13, 2015)

rokcet scnietist


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

I'm an independent sales representative in the building products industry. 

I do maintain and work on my own bikes when time allows. However, I'd rather pay my LBS $xxx to install or tune my bike than spend X hours in my shop doing it. I'd prefer to be out riding. Between my wife and I, we have 15 bikes. So if one's in the shop, there's always a back up in the stable. I do enjoy working on bikes but just don't always have time.


----------



## Redriderpro (Dec 20, 2003)

*Cummins Marine engine Sales*

Just hit 41 years with Cummins engine company.

If it floats and needs a diesel engine or generator, we got them.

24' to 300' vessels, yachts, fishing boats, Military boats ferries etc.

Never boring and working out of Florida, get to ride year round.


----------



## Furball the Mystery Cat (May 18, 2007)

I drive people all over Los Angeles and nearby areas. I like driving for the same reasons I like Mountainbiking.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I used to be a US Air Force jet engine mechanic on F-15C and C-17A aircraft. The military gave me full retirement at 34 and now I am now a senior in college pursuing my technical writing degree. 

I have no idea what I want to do after I graduate. I just want to stay retired, but my wife says I need to work. I told her I wanted to be a bike mechanic and fix bikes all day but she said no. In my world, no means yes so I will poke around the bike shops to see who will want to hire me


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

I am both permanently unemployed and unemployable.
I believe the term is "retired"!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

I am a band director/percussion instructor. Teach middle (3 middle school programs) and high school kids. Also play in bands. Teach private lessons on drums and bass guitar. I get paid to play drums all day!!

Also a professional nerd...



Battery said:


> I used to be a US Air Force jet engine mechanic on F-15C and C-17A aircraft. The military gave me full retirement at 34 and now I am now a senior in college pursuing my technical writing degree. [\QUOTE]
> 
> 1. thanks for your service!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

sXeXBMXer said:


> 3. This is freaking hilarious. I love this mentality. I also live in this world, and it took my wife about 4 years to realize that it wasn't changing. It also took me 4 years to live in her world of leaving clutter everywhere....sacrifices


Thanks! My wife hasn't grasped the concept that I am very stubborn and will end up doing what's on my mind regardless what she thinks. Don't get me wrong. I love her to death because she is very independent too. I think my shenanigans is making her age faster. Seeing she won't let me do the N+1 rule for bikes, I end up getting a new bike more often after selling my old one.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

Technical director / soundman in a downtown theater around here for the last 5 years.

Was playing bass the 25 years before that.
So being a musician , often broke , I also worked as a Bike mechanic at a younger age


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

fokof said:


> Technical director / soundman in a downtown theater around here for the last 5 years.
> 
> Was playing bass the 25 years before that.
> So being a musician , often broke , I also worked as a Bike mechanic at a younger age


broke musician here as well, and also play bass!!!


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Healthcare system facilities mgmt. 

Title/Credential as Power Plant Operator III / Stationary Engineer
Basic job is power plant operations involving boilers, chillers, generator power, cooling towers and related monitoring / maint. 

I also default to being the "hall monitor" for most other things related to B.A.S. (building automated systems) and stuff like patient room temps, OR temps, HVAC issues, medical freezers, refig, ovens etc... 
Mostly monitoring as observe and report but sometimes being the 'wrench' to go fix or solve. 

This gig has been keeping me company for 18 years now, second career after nearly 20 yrs in sales / marketing. I'm just about 57 years old. 
My work schedule allows me time to help with grandkids a day or two on weekdays and weekday biking when trails are usually peaceful.


----------



## TScottW99 (Jul 5, 2018)

I work for a company that catches birds inside of stores. I work in the Operations side of the company.


----------



## 786737 (Mar 13, 2015)

Saw this pic, thought of this thread:









Keep on rockin'.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

the one ring said:


> Saw this pic, thought of this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol. Oh, man- been there, done that! Many times.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

Musician :
Someone who loads 5000$ of gear in a 500$ car to drive 100 miles to a 50$ gig ...... to pay his 9000$ bike


Corrected it for you


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

Battery said:


> I used to be a US Air Force jet engine mechanic on F-15C and C-17A aircraft. The military gave me full retirement at 34 and now I am now a senior in college pursuing my technical writing degree.
> 
> I have no idea what I want to do after I graduate. I just want to stay retired, but my wife says I need to work. I told her I wanted to be a bike mechanic and fix bikes all day but she said no. In my world, no means yes so I will poke around the bike shops to see who will want to hire me


That must have been a cush job. I read that airplane mechanics are paid well, and I would think that being a military jet engine tech would get you a sweet gig in the private sector. Why did you retire?

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

djork said:


> That must have been a cush job. I read that airplane mechanics are paid well, and I would think that being a military jet engine tech would get you a sweet gig in the private sector. Why did you retire?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


Believe me, it wasn't. We had to support 2 wars at the same time. We worked 12-hour shifts nonstop to keep up with the pace. Most of my friends (including myself) got out of the Air Force with high disability ratings due to all of this excessive work. Things calmed down during my final 2 years in the Air Force.

I opted to not pursue a civilian job in jet engines because my body is shot to hell. I've lost a lot of grip strength. I have a ton of back problems. Most of my joints hurt. I've spent the last 4 years working with the VA to help with most of my medical issues. I have to see a massage therapist monthly to help with my back and the rest of my body. I don't sleep well at night because I hurt all over.

I retired at 15 years because the Obama administration wanted to cut costs in military spending because both wars were practically over. The Air Force offered the TERA program in 2014 and I was selected for full retirement benefits at age 34.

I'm very lucky that I can ride my road bike and mountain bike for exercise without it becoming a huge hassle. It's my outlet that I use to deal with 15 years of stress, loss, and other problems. So far, I've lost close to 25 lbs in weight since June. Much of this weight loss came from road cycling. When I jump on a bike, I feel like I still have a purpose despite all that I lost over 15 years.


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

Thanks for the insight. I knew being an aircraft mechanic was a physical job but I wasn't aware of how physically demanding it was and how much wear and tear is done to your body working on big complex engines.

The maintenance schedule interval on military jets must be a lot shorter than civilian jets. And the pressure to do a 100% job must have added a mental toll since other people depended on you to have the machines in top mechanical condition.

Good to hear that you're still able to ride!


Battery said:


> Believe me, it wasn't. We had to support 2 wars at the same time. We worked 12-hour shifts nonstop to keep up with the pace. Most of my friends (including myself) got out of the Air Force with high disability ratings due to all of this excessive work. Things calmed down during my final 2 years in the Air Force.
> 
> I opted to not pursue a civilian job in jet engines because my body is shot to hell. I've lost a lot of grip strength. I have a ton of back problems. Most of my joints hurt. I've spent the last 4 years working with the VA to help with most of my medical issues. I have to see a massage therapist monthly to help with my back and the rest of my body. I don't sleep well at night because I hurt all over.
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Battery said:


> Believe me, it wasn't. We had to support 2 wars at the same time. We worked 12-hour shifts nonstop to keep up with the pace. Most of my friends (including myself) got out of the Air Force with high disability ratings due to all of this excessive work. Things calmed down during my final 2 years in the Air Force.
> 
> I opted to not pursue a civilian job in jet engines because my body is shot to hell. I've lost a lot of grip strength. I have a ton of back problems. Most of my joints hurt. I've spent the last 4 years working with the VA to help with most of my medical issues. I have to see a massage therapist monthly to help with my back and the rest of my body. I don't sleep well at night because I hurt all over.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your service and sacrifices, Battery. Hope your new career goes well, whatever it is.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

djork said:


> Thanks for the insight. I knew being an aircraft mechanic was a physical job but I wasn't aware of how physically demanding it was and how much wear and tear is done to your body working on big complex engines.
> 
> The maintenance schedule interval on military jets must be a lot shorter than civilian jets. And the pressure to do a 100% job must have added a mental toll since other people depended on you to have the machines in top mechanical condition.
> 
> ...


Funny about maintenance schedule intervals. Our C17s have been through a lot since 1988. These 2 wars have aged them considerably fast and yet they still fly strong. We do hangar our planes for big home station check projects (overhaul and inspections) but we hire civilians to do all of that work. At my last base, most of the active duty worked on the flight line to keep the planes in the air. I can't count how many times I've had to fix a plane in just a couple of hours so it can meet it's mission window. I've had to stress out my maintenance teams on night shift to get a plane fixed so we can send it on a mission in the morning.

I have to hand it to Pratt & Whitney toward the end of my career. They fixed so many little things on our engines that I had absolutely nothing to do for almost 2 years of my career. The engines just stopped breaking for little things! It was great for me but bad for my replacements. They had no real world experience fixing this stuff and we had to use our dummy engine to teach them how to remove and reinstall engine parts. I was one of the last guys in my shop who truly knew how to remove an engine from the wing of a plane and reinstall a new one within 8 hours. After I retired, our replacements were on their own. It was unfortunate, but I'm sure they are doing just fine!



chazpat said:


> Thanks for your service and sacrifices, Battery. Hope your new career goes well, whatever it is.


You are welcome and thanks for listening to me


----------



## ALimon (Oct 12, 2017)

I cuddle with strippers and give them self assurance between pole dances


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

chazpat said:


> Thanks for your service and sacrifices, Battery. Hope your new career goes well, whatever it is.


+

For sure.


----------



## Charlie Don't Surf (Mar 31, 2017)

CCRN for a 450 bed hospital, clinical practice for a 10 bed Cardio-Thoracic ICU, recovering immediate post-op open heart surgery patients.


----------



## CHIEF500 (Aug 30, 2012)

I work now at a small engineering company. I'm the Piping Department manager. We do layouts to set equipment and route the piping to and from things in different facilities. Power plants, refineries, chemical plants that kinda stuff.
I am also a to old to do it anymore firefighter/EMT - Ex-Fire Chief. Local politics, bad back (surgery), bad knee (replacement) and just having enough of the BS. I moved to the side and watch from distance now. I jump in to help people when I see them having issues on the street or those I come across but I'm not doing the runs for a while now.


----------



## Goshawk (Jun 20, 2018)

I am an Aircraft Inspector. I have been working on T-45s as a civilian contractor since 2001.


----------



## Stefan.W (Jun 13, 2018)

Test Driver/Development Engineer for tire company.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Goshawk said:


> I am an Aircraft Inspector. I have been working on T-45s as a civilian contractor since 2001.
> View attachment 1220075


sweet....what kind of missions do those planes fly? Have never heard of those


----------



## Z A C K (Feb 25, 2018)

Software Engineer


----------



## Leafkiller (Sep 2, 2018)

Paramedic.


----------



## mrFreelancer (Apr 25, 2017)

Web Applications Developer and Serial Entrepreneur failure


----------



## MarcusBrody (Apr 1, 2014)

Data science professor.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)




----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

I re-design my company's infrastructure to bring it up to current wind loading standards.


----------



## Pelon (Dec 7, 2004)

*Truckin and biken*

Over the road Truck Driver, currently and hopefully for the next nine years on the road five days a weeks and do all my thirty fours at home ! Currently training for Sagebrush March 30th compete to complete is my goal . do body weight workouts on the road ,sometimes my delivery schedule,weather,traffic screws up my workouts but i try to hit them. My coach dosen't quite get life on the the road so he gets pissed at me for missing workouts but that's life .


----------



## Thatshowiroll (Jan 30, 2009)

Certified CNC Machinist


----------



## Squeeze (Apr 14, 2015)

One of the drones in Sector 7-G.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Squeeze said:


> One of the drones in Sector 7-G.


Is your desk the one with the roadwork lanterns ?


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

A lot has changed since my post on page one. I sold the biz and retired from knee, and hip replacement and trauma device sales at 2016 at 46. After this year, I'll go down a different path.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

After 30 years in commercial printing I'm now a reactor operator for a company that makes coatings that line the inside of your beer cans. I'm on break right now while I'm heating and stirring 10,000 pounds of BPA.


----------



## BlueCheesehead (Jul 17, 2010)

Civil Engineer by education, head up an estimating department for a mid size commercial building contractor as profession.


----------



## rcracer2 (Nov 12, 2014)

Mechanical Engineer designing, testing and tuning shocks and struts for passenger cars.


----------



## cairnmtb (Dec 18, 2017)

Sales guy. Have a small company that does buy and sell-side consulting for others. 
Some companies contract with me/us to architect/aggregate/deploy solutions for them; some companies contract with me/us to sell their technology for them.
Good for my ADHD, and though I travel quite a bit, I do have flexibility and time for my family. 
Now I just need to find flexibility and time to ride more.


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

Work for Ikea at one of the distribution centers. And currently trying to get into REI as a part time gig. Interview in 2 weeks.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Level D, type-rated cuckoo clock inspector


----------



## PJJ205 (Aug 9, 2018)

Currently am the shipping/receiving guy for a mountain bike gear/clothing company that some of you probably wear, which is funny because I just turned 33 and have a degree in Psychology from a CSU. Hopefully I'll get myself together sooner than later haha.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

frdfandc said:


> Work for Ikea at one of the distribution centers. And currently trying to get into REI as a part time gig. Interview in 2 weeks.


Combining the two Ikearei, sounds Korean when you say it.


----------



## JeT442 (Mar 4, 2019)

Physical Therapist


----------



## Outrider66 (Jan 30, 2018)

Mechanical engineer, by trade. Been unemployed for a long time. Nobody wants to hire an old, white male with a 2-page resume'. I get no points going for me in the hiring field.

I like machines. I like designing them. I like working on them. I like improving and re-designing them. And I just like screwing around with them. That's why I like r/c airplanes and r/c helicopters too. And boats. And guns. And wordworking (because that involves tools). And no mechanic ever, ever touches my vehicles, except for tires and alignments (and only because I can't afford the tools for such).


----------



## krankie (Feb 22, 2019)

Healing practitioner
Reiki Master
Medium
Life coach
Two point healing
Trauma clearing


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

aerobat66 said:


> Mechanical engineer, by trade. Been unemployed for a long time. Nobody wants to hire an old, white male with a 2-page resume'. I get no points going for me in the hiring field.


that is total crap...no wonder other places are kicking our buts in productivity/schooling etc....those same people are probably bitching about how their work force is not productive....


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

sXeXBMXer said:


> that is total crap...no wonder other places are kicking our buts in productivity/schooling etc....those same people are probably bitching about how their work force is not productive....


...Or maybe the companies hire two young engineers for what he's asking?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outrider66 (Jan 30, 2018)

Le Duke said:


> ...Or maybe the companies hire two young engineers for what he's asking?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That might normally be the case, but I haven't even got to that asking part. All I've been asking for is an interview. Haven't gotten one of those in a while. And I would gladly work for less than the starting salary of mechanical engineers fresh out of college these days.

Doesn't really matter that much. At 52, I never have to work again because wifey has a real good job and the house is paid for, but I do like spending money when I can get it.

Even the crap jobs are hard to find for someone like me. Those are the type jobs that nobody stays at, and neither can I. And because I don't play politics, don't kiss ass, and and don't say stupid trendy things, like every 11th word being "absolutely" or say "reach out", the corporate world doesn't want me.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Le Duke said:


> ...Or maybe the companies hire two young engineers for what he's asking?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


true...but still doesn't solve the experience factor...

it is just weird that we have evolved a work force/condition that does not reward experience...workers have become disposable...

I would be in the same boat if I lost my current job. No place would hire me given my years of experience, even if I could move their program to another level...thus garnering more success


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I'm 60 and have a PT job at the LBS, working for a 25 year old. I had to learn to use the word "dope" differently than I had.


----------



## Jing (Sep 4, 2013)

VP of Manufacturing, retiring in 21 days and 15 hours. I'll be in Moab in 23 days.


----------



## hogfly (Mar 6, 2018)

I've been in education for over twenty years, now. Started as a grad assistant while getting my master's, then went into traditional high school educational setting. Moved into Ed Leadership and eventually founded an innovative public charter high school in our area which I am still directing.


----------



## 2hearted (Feb 9, 2015)

I’m a loss prevention investigator at a large retail store. I pretty much monitor a camera system all day and bust idiots for shoplifting.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

This one again! Since Page 1 I decided the touring music biz that sustained me for so long was not where I wanted to be any more. Many of the people involved now are greedy, money-grabbing vultures who have lost any scruples they may have once had. The touring industry has lost the wonderful feeling it once had, and after a year where I had to take time off for ill health, I saw the light. I used the time to teach myself CAD drawing, and now design and produce big events for corporate clients around the world. Here's one of mine at Cowboys Stadium...


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

rockerc said:


> This one again! Since Page 1 I decided the touring music biz that sustained me for so long was not where I wanted to be any more. Many of the people involved now are greedy, money-grabbing vultures who have lost any scruples they may have once had. The touring industry has lost the wonderful feeling it once had, and after a year where I had to take time off for ill health, I saw the light. I used the time to teach myself CAD drawing, and now design and produce big events for corporate clients around the world. Here's one of mine at Cowboys Stadium...
> 
> View attachment 1241693


sweet!!!! is that Weezer?


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

sXeXBMXer said:


> sweet!!!! is that Weezer?


Haha! I doubt they'd get to AT&T Stadium! This is a big corporate show... they tend to pay better and fly me first class... much better on the old bones.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Pelon said:


> Over the road Truck Driver, currently and hopefully for the next nine years on the road five days a weeks and do all my thirty fours at home ! Currently training for Sagebrush March 30th compete to complete is my goal . do body weight workouts on the road ,sometimes my delivery schedule,weather,traffic screws up my workouts but i try to hit them. My coach dosen't quite get life on the the road so he gets pissed at me for missing workouts but that's life .


That's a tough job. Most of my cousins, uncles, brothers-in-law, and my dad, are truckers. Dad got flipped by the wind last year, but all is well.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

High School Teacher.

Summers off baby!!!!


----------



## Unapomer (Oct 27, 2008)

I've been retired for seven years and haven't had one boring day since I rolled my toolbox out of the machine shop where I worked. Retirement is very underrated!


----------



## Joe_Re (Jan 10, 2011)

Boilermaker


----------



## acrmedic (Jul 20, 2015)

Teach the paramedic program at the local college and work as a part time flight nurse.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Importer / Exporter.


----------



## popsjr (Aug 20, 2018)

ELECTRONICS TECHNICIAN. Been into electronics all of my life. From Ham Radio, fixing vending machines, biomedical equipment, semiconductor industry and finally landing and the local BUS TRANSIT system doing electronic work on buses like fare boxes, camera systems, two way radio, display signs, infotainment monitors and to some degree a mid mechanic thru my life. Physically demanding job but its where the pay is and Union. Now I am just waiting to retire and ride on. Currently becoming a bike mechanic. Didn't really know much about bikes 6 years ago but its been a fun experience to learn and work on them now. Never thought I would get into biking. It was just those first two weeks 6 years ago that the seat was really killing me and just questioned myself "And people find this fun". Now that little seat if you want to call it don't bother me at all.


----------



## popsjr (Aug 20, 2018)

I cant wait. 7 more years.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Cult leader. AKA "The Anointed One".


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

kapusta said:


> Importer / Exporter.


Latex?


----------



## BlueCheesehead (Jul 17, 2010)

Curveball said:


> Latex?


Vandelay Industries.


----------



## 786737 (Mar 13, 2015)

I picked up a side gig cleaning hotel rooms after people bring in their muddy bikes.


----------



## gat3keeper (Jan 24, 2015)

Information Technologist - day job

Wedding Photographer - side line

Sent from my ASUS_X00QD using Tapatalk


----------



## Koin (Mar 7, 2012)

hogfly said:


> I've been in education for over twenty years, now. Started as a grad assistant while getting my master's, then went into traditional high school educational setting. Moved into Ed Leadership and eventually founded an innovative public charter high school in our area which I am still directing.


Cool! Yay for teachers!

I'm also in education. I teach middle school math and science at an international school in Tokyo. Most of the riding I do now days is commuting, but one of these days I'm gonna take my bike on the train and head to the hills outside of the city.

I'm still in the beginning of my career so I still have a lot to learn. It's weird that I'm younger than some of my students' favorite singers - I refer to said celebrities as old farts and old ladies, drives my students nuts.

Soon as I've had my fill of living overseas, I'm heading back to the states, moving to somewhere like Park City, Utah, and getting a job doing something other than teaching. I'd rather not have to do all the extra stuff at home that is required of a teacher and just have time to ride my bike again.

Maybe I'll go back to school and try to be an engineer - I would love to design bikes and components. Or I could save up, invest in real estate, and then ride my bike every day. That'd be the dream, haha.


----------



## almazing (Jul 26, 2017)

33 years old. Spent 10 years in the military in numerous SOF units. My specialty was in electronics which transferred in to the civilian sector quite well. The VA decided that I deserved 100% disability and the compensation and benefits that come with it. And I now work as a government contractor at a government facility in a major city often overlooked by most people. With my VA compensation and salary, I've nearly doubled the paycheck I was getting when I was in the military(and that includes special duty and MFF pay). So life is good.

I'm looking at retiring early. Maybe buy a #vanlife and live off the VA compensation and money saved up for a little while. Definitely doable, but the idea of not having structure in life is a little scary.


----------



## borisotto (Nov 14, 2018)

20 years in IT, software & cloud services. Fully loaded and still kicking.


----------



## tom tom (Mar 3, 2007)

Joe_Re said:


> Boilermaker


So, you light a fire under cold water and wait for it to boil?


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

I build sawmill equipment.


----------



## Joe_Re (Jan 10, 2011)

tom tom said:


> So, you light a fire under cold water and wait for it to boil?


Nah, that's the plant guys who do that. I build it and fix it when they break it.


----------



## villaphoto (Mar 15, 2004)

I'm an elementary school teacher. I used to work as a professional photographer, but went back to school a few years ago to work on my Masters of Education and Credential.


----------



## Sides (Apr 23, 2019)

We all know that MTB can get expensive fast, so I'm curious what you guys do for a living. How was college/school? Thanks in advance and sorry if I'm being too nosy.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Not a damn thing, I'm retired.


----------



## pctloper (Jan 3, 2016)

Nothing at all if at all possible-certainly no corporate work--getting mentored by my cats on how to live a peaceful life


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

PP: Professional Procrastinator


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

tinkerer/ hoarder


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Unemployed in perpetuity.....unemployable....AKA retired.


----------



## KingOfOrd (Feb 19, 2005)

Financial Advisor aka con man


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

MSU Alum said:


> Unemployed in perpetuity.....unemployable....AKA retired.


sounds like me.

worthless. unemployed. apparently unemployable. except I'm not retired...at least by choice.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Internet Wanderer.

Still waiting for my first paycheck.


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

Harold said:


> sounds like me.
> 
> worthless. unemployed. apparently unemployable. except I'm not retired...at least by choice.


Is the drug lord pimp thing still on the table?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

MOJO K said:


> Is the drug lord pimp thing still on the table?


until 2024 it is


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

I sell ebikes in a town where there's no legal place to ride them. Frikkin lucrative!


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Guys, show some respect for the posters question. I moved it to OC because it is not bike specific, not because I wanted the jokers who only post in the OC to be disrespectful to the OP's question.

I work in IT at a Hospital.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Pretty sure we are all respectful and all who did post a joking response also post in other forums, not just the OC. Is joking not permitted in other forums?


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

when you get a string of six or seven joke posts and no one actually being truthful, it is no longer funny and is disrespectful to the Original Poster.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Klurejr said:


> when you get a string of six or seven joke posts and no one actually being truthful, it is no longer funny and is disrespectful to the Original Poster.


Fair enough.


----------



## BlueCheesehead (Jul 17, 2010)

I estimate for a commercial general contractor. 95% negotiated work, so it's fun helping clients find the best building solutions.

For me school was a good thing (Civil Engineering). More than anything it honed my problem solving abilities. That said it is not for everyone. Learning a skill in a trade can lead to a great career. Carpentry and masonry are hard on the body. Electricians seem to have some longevity. Want make some $$ and be a jack azz? Become an elevator mechanic.  Those guys hold a project by the balls and know it.


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

Tinkerer/ hoarder bike flipper retired chef school bus driver that married well.

School was a really fun couple of weeks


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

There is an identical thread though.

I'm a project manager of sorts for a large property investment company. Some days I drive around and do nothing other days there's not enough hours in a day. Not going to get rich but lead a simple lifestyle and have never been limited by money including a new carbon love machine every 2 years or so.

*I have a degree in environmental science that I've never used a day in my life to make a living. That's not to say it didn't broaden my horizons, it very much did and am sure I earn more as a result. If I'm being honest and had a do over I'd probably get a degree in something simple that pays well, is in demand, and could take anywhere. Radiology or something.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

WHALENARD said:


> There is an identical thread though.


Link? I will merge them. No need for duplicates.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Klurejr said:


> Link? I will merge them. No need for duplicates.


https://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/what-do-you-do-living-749988-3.html

I don't mind the new thread, or having a laugh, but see your point with new members.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

WHALENARD said:


> https://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/what-do-you-do-living-749988-3.html
> 
> I don't mind the new thread, or having a laugh, but see your point with new members.


I tried linking that thread last night but couldn't find it.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I tried linking that thread last night but couldn't find it.


I just googled it, first listing.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Jokers? Who is he talking about? I honestly have not received a paycheck for my internet wanderings.

Ok, ok. I design large corporate events. A lot of it is space planning, especially of the trade show aspect a lot of these events have. But also 3D design of exhibits and other structures. On site, I ride/walk around and check that all gets put together as spec'ed and work with the lighting designer and rigging teams to be sure everything is as wanted. Also do basic construction drawings of my designs so the scenic shops can build them.

In the past I've designed trade show displays, museums, sales centers, visitor centers, store fixtures, retail layout and exterior renovations and probably a few other things.

I have a degree in Industrial Design, it was part of the college of architecture when I attended, now it is the college of design.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

Klurejr said:


> ...I moved it to OC because it is not bike specific, not because I wanted the jokers who only post in the OC to be disrespectful to the OP's question...


maybe you shoulda moved it to the NorCal forum then...


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Klurejr said:


> when you get a string of six or seven joke posts and no one actually being truthful, it is no longer funny and is disrespectful to the Original Poster.


1. I wasn't joking. Doing nothing IS my job.
2. I didn't get past "What do you do for a living" out of pure laziness, not spite.
3. I have great respect for anyone who wants to know the secrets of my success.

4. I'm still retired.



But, school: I went to Montana State University 1970-1974. Started out in Electrical Engineering. At the end of year two, took a Microbiology 101 course, walked in and there were like, 100 nursing students in the room. Switched to Microbiology!!

Went into the Navy, flew fighters. Got hired by Delta Air Lines, flew airplanes with toilets and coffee makers. Retired.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

WHALENARD said:


> I just googled it, first listing.


So you're saying there's a chance?


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

There's yet another one where someone was apparently only interested in what 29er riders did for a living:


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

I pump the **** out of boats.


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

I hasten to add that our OP here, Sides, partook of the "Hard Hitting Question" thread discussing the area that is not cleavage but adjacent to cleavage...and also the "Cucumber Movie Title Game" thread with the contribution of "12 Angry Cucumbers". I am quite sure that the tomfoolery that permeates the OC boards will neither surprise nor offend Sides, and may in fact be accepted as the warm and welcoming handshake that it's intended to be.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Klurejr said:


> when you get a string of six or seven joke posts and no one actually being truthful, it is no longer funny and is disrespectful to the Original Poster.


I sure as f*ck wasn't joking about anything.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Harold said:


> I sure as f*ck wasn't joking about anything.
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


I was, but now I'm _sure_ to straighten the fukc out.


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

Harold said:


> I sure as f*ck wasn't joking about anything.


If you can tinker and hoard, I might have an opening. I'll cut you in for 10% of everything.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

MOJO K said:


> If you can tinker and hoard, I might have an opening. I'll cut you in for 10% of everything.


Tinker & Hoard? The law firm?


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Finch Platte said:


> I pump the **** out of boats.


Hopefully the mouth end of the syphon is clearly labeled.


----------



## jackbombay (Nov 15, 2010)

I build equipment that hurts children.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

WHALENARD said:


> Hopefully the mouth end of the syphon is clearly labeled.


No, why?


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

jackbombay said:


> I build equipment that hurts children.


Hey! Show some respect to the OP who is never going to respond to this fu'd up thread anyways.

Is Klurejr out of beer? Is that why he's so cranky?


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

Post Employment Recreation and Leisure Specialist.
Side gig as Intergenerational Progeny Indulgement Manager and Free lance trail evaluator.

The town I live in is so small we do not have a town drunk. So we all take turns. I enjoy volunteering to do my part for the community.

My remaining goal in life is to outlive my pension and become a burden to the taxpayers.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Finch Platte said:


> I pump the **** out of boats.


Yeah, and we all know who pumps the **** out of you, sweet boy.

BTW, my job requires me to commit murder on occasion. How many of you here can say that?


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I owned a orthopedic implant distributorship for years and retired at 45. Got bored after four years and got into wastewater treatment...but I've tasted retirement, so...


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

Engineering Manager.


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

Infrastructure.


----------



## dompedro3 (Jan 26, 2004)

I stare at bank data and pretend I know what I’m doing.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Hawgzilla said:


> Yeah, and we all know who pumps the **** out of you, sweet boy.
> 
> BTW, my job requires me to commit murder on occasion. How many of you here can say that?


You're killing US with the suspense&#8230;


----------



## Sides (Apr 23, 2019)

MOJO K said:


> I am quite sure that the tomfoolery that permeates the OC boards will neither surprise nor offend Sides, and may in fact be accepted as the warm and welcoming handshake that it's intended to be.


Yep, wasn't surprised. I especially like Picard's hygiene issues.


----------



## BlueCheesehead (Jul 17, 2010)

chazpat said:


> You're killing US with the suspense&#8230;


Suspence is his weapon of choice as it leaves no marks.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Sides said:


> Yep, wasn't surprised. I especially like Picard's hygiene issues.


And yet another sock appears. I often wonder how these socks are created and used for years without any higher up checking into them and shutting them [the main user and the sock] down. More important things to do I suppose.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

dompedro3 said:


> I stare at bank data and pretend I know what I'm doing.


I stare at kids in a classroom and pretend to know what I am doing.....

but really am a band director/percussion instructor, and love it...I teach 3 middle school bands, and also at the high school they all feed into. About 130 total students in a day....


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

As little as possible 

IT sicko for 3+ decades and still enjoy what I do (must be insanity for sure LOL)


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> ..I often wonder how these socks are created and used for years...


vpn...


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

not much really most days and half of my day is driving. I might drive 140 miles or more a day. but when I have to work there is a lot to do. I work for my fathers commercial landscape company. We do shopping centers, malls, car dealerships, and so on. Mostly large properties. I do the irrigation so I dig a lot and usually soaking wet fixing sprinklers which is somewhat intentional this time of year. Since I was previously an auto mech for 15 years I also fix all the equipment and trucks and they are always broken from abuse.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

I fly to 'exotic' locations and get headaches...


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

I've never been to deleware. does that make it exotic?


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

azimiut said:


> I've never been to deleware. does that make it exotic?


Must be, I've never heard of it...


----------



## Shartist (Aug 15, 2018)

rockerc said:


> Must be, I've never heard of it...


I'm not shocked, quite exotic indeed I believe, "Deleware" refers to an old old wooden ship or the long lost sister colony of Delaware.... they never did find all of those colonists.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Shartist said:


> I'm not shocked, quite exotic indeed I believe, "Deleware" refers to an old old wooden ship or the long lost sister colony of Delaware.... they never did find all of those colonists.


Hmm, seems it may not be quite so exotic after all...









You can even vote there!


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

Shartist said:


> I'm not shocked, quite exotic indeed I believe, "Deleware" refers to an old old wooden ship or the long lost sister colony of Delaware.... they never did find all of those colonists.


I thought diversity was an old old wooden ship


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> I stare at kids in a classroom and pretend to know what I am doing.....
> 
> but really am a band director/percussion instructor, and love it...I teach 3 middle school bands, and also at the high school they all feed into. About 130 total students in a day....


That sounds worlds more gratifying than what I do. 
You ever get older kids or adults that acknowledge you as an influence in career or music?
I want to connect with people for a living in my next life.


----------



## KingOfOrd (Feb 19, 2005)

I think a better question would be...How much time do you spend dodging work while surfing MTBr? For me its probably 80/20


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

I mostly swear and curse toward engineers and draftsmen lol. Sometimes I think they're huffing the good glue and not sharing!

...I'm a Journeyman welder presently learning to be a millwright because I hate welding lol...


----------



## Jyfly (Jan 30, 2019)

BlueCheesehead said:


> I estimate for a commercial general contractor. 95% negotiated work, so it's fun helping clients find the best building solutions.
> 
> For me school was a good thing (Civil Engineering). More than anything it honed my problem solving abilities. That said it is not for everyone. Learning a skill in a trade can lead to a great career. Carpentry and masonry are hard on the body. Electricians seem to have some longevity. Want make some $$ and be a jack azz? Become an elevator mechanic.  Those guys hold a project by the balls and know it.


Wow, jack azz. That's pretty general and offensive. Maybe they're not all jack azz's. Maybe they're just misunderstood?


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

Well in the elevator biz what goes up must come down


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

Jyfly said:


> Wow, jack azz. That's pretty general and offensive. Maybe they're not all jack azz's. Maybe they're just misunderstood?


I think he only implied that the opportunity was there to be a jack azz.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

MOJO K said:


> I think he only implied that the opportunity was there to be a jack azz.


In some places, you can be a contractor of any sort, be a complete ass, charge 3x the standard rate for a job, and still have more work than you know what to do with.

Seems to be the case where I live. You more or less have to be friends with the contractor to get a fair price.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jyfly (Jan 30, 2019)

I completely agree. However, the mechanics doing the work shouldn’t be confused with the jack azz’s selling the jobs. All in good fun I’m sure.


----------



## Shartist (Aug 15, 2018)

azimiut said:


> I thought diversity was an old old wooden ship


Of course, of course I should have disambiguated. The respected scholar Ron Burgundy was correct, Diversity was the ship used by the Delerwerians to travel to the new world and settle in the region now known as San Diego, or in the Germanic vernacular of the da, "A whale's vagina." Truly sir, you have challenged me as both a gentleman and a scholar.



rockerc said:


> Hmm, seems it may not be quite so exotic after all...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very exotic, what most contemporary texts have left out was that this was originally the lost colony of exotic dancers. No worries, this is a common misconception, highly exotic.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

merged into the Older thread from 2011 and moved out of the OC.


----------



## Shartist (Aug 15, 2018)

azimiut said:


> I thought diversity was an old old wooden ship





rockerc said:


> Hmm, seems it may not be quite so exotic after all...
> 
> View attachment 1262159
> 
> ...





Harold said:


> In some places, you can be a contractor of any sort, be a complete ass, charge 3x the standard rate for a job, and still have more work than you know what to do with.
> 
> Seems to be the case where I live. You more or less have to be friends with the contractor to get a fair price.
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


Sounds like a lucrative opportunity if I ever found myself chronically unemployed or unemployable... ::upsidedown smiley ::


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

I want my wood in your hands

Lumber broker


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Jyfly said:


> Wow, jack azz. That's pretty general and offensive. Maybe they're not all jack azz's. Maybe they're just misunderstood?


Can we conclude that Jyfly is a misunderstood elevator mechanic?


----------



## mileslong (Aug 20, 2016)

I bring pleasure to middle age women whose husbands can't get it done.


----------



## Jyfly (Jan 30, 2019)

chazpat said:


> Can we conclude that Jyfly is a misunderstood elevator mechanic?


 ""


----------



## jbadger1977 (Jan 17, 2015)

mileslong said:


> I bring pleasure to middle age women whose husbands can't get it done.


So you build kitchens and bathrooms, then?

Just stumbled onto this thread. I like it.

Btw, I'm a commercial property manager, so I totally understand the elevator thing.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

jbadger1977 said:


> So you build kitchens and bathrooms, then?


That was good. Lol!


----------



## SailAway (Apr 24, 2019)

I happen to be an online gambler, quite a successful one too. Making a killing from online slots can be difficult, as the numbers are randomly generated. For this reason, it's a lot easier to make money on skill-based card games, such as online poker. Plus a huge advantage is https://casinobonusesfinder.com/online-casinos/bgo-casino as they have a list of casino sites and bonuses you can obtain, just to make it easier for you. Talented players in these games understand the impact of statistics and the elements of game theory, which gives them a strong edge over their less experienced opponents. Making money playing poker on online gaming sites isn't usually as difficult as it is in a traditional casino, as these sites tend to attract more amateur players.


----------



## mileslong (Aug 20, 2016)

jbadger1977 said:


> So you build kitchens and bathrooms, then?


That's what I do.


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

There were some elevator mechanics that frequented my local bar for a while before they moved on to Detroit. Those were some of the nicest dudes. They also made like $75 an hour or something like that. In the Midwest that is gobs of dough. I think they said they made $90 an hour when they worked in San Francisco, and they're money didn't go as far. 

Me? I'm a lowly botanist/research associate. I have a job that has highly diverse tasks, and is almost always intellectually stimulating. I thoroughly enjoy what I do, but don't make gobs of dough. We get by, though.


----------



## SevoDoc (Nov 10, 2017)

Give little kids various drugs until they fall asleep. And it's all legal. Fun job.


----------



## jbadger1977 (Jan 17, 2015)

mileslong said:


> That's what I do.


Ha!! I was totally joking / guessing, but figured it sounded about right.


----------

